# Milan: il live di giovedì sarà un riepilogo degli acquisti.



## admin (30 Agosto 2017)

Svelato il mistero sul live annunciato dal Milan ed in programma domani, giovedì 31 agosto, prima della chiusura del mercato.

Campopiano, rispondendo a La Scala, scrive:"Tranquillo Avvocato, a nanna sereno. Mauro Suma ha già detto a Milan TV cosa sarà."

Suma aveva annunciato che il video in questo era solamente un riepilogo di tutti gli acquisti estivi.

*Tuttosport in edicola conferma quanto abbiamo riportato ieri: questa sera Fassone sarà live sui social per fare il punto sul mercato del Milan.*​


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2017)

.................


----------



## Roccoro (30 Agosto 2017)

Stendiamo un velo pietoso, sto Campopiano sta solo creando hype inutile e deleterio...


----------



## Moffus98 (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Svelato il mistero sul live annunciato dal Milan ed in programma domani, giovedì 31 agosto, prima della chiusura del mercato.
> 
> Campopiano, rispondendo a La Scala, scrive:"Tranquillo Avvocato, a nanna sereno. Mauro Suma ha già detto a Milan TV cosa sarà."
> 
> Suma aveva annunciato che il video in questo era solamente un riepilogo di tutti gli acquisti estivi.



Raga io ve l'avevo detto, davvero voi fate dei viaggi mentali assurdi. Poi ci rimanete male.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Agosto 2017)

Certo che hanno proprio cannato la metodologia comunicativa .


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Svelato il mistero sul live annunciato dal Milan ed in programma domani, giovedì 31 agosto, prima della chiusura del mercato.
> 
> Campopiano, rispondendo a La Scala, scrive:"Tranquillo Avvocato, a nanna sereno. Mauro Suma ha già detto a Milan TV cosa sarà."
> 
> Suma aveva annunciato che il video in questo era solamente un riepilogo di tutti gli acquisti estivi.



Ma se avevano detto che c'era un colpo in entrata? Ci piglia per il culo pure milan tv. Maledetti


----------



## Wildbone (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Svelato il mistero sul live annunciato dal Milan ed in programma domani, giovedì 31 agosto, prima della chiusura del mercato.
> 
> Campopiano, rispondendo a La Scala, scrive:"Tranquillo Avvocato, a nanna sereno. Mauro Suma ha già detto a Milan TV cosa sarà."
> 
> Suma aveva annunciato che il video in questo era solamente un riepilogo di tutti gli acquisti estivi.



Se è un'idea di Campopiano, spero lo licenzino. Già è stato assunto per puro clientelismo...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Agosto 2017)

A me pare una evidente perculata a Suma.


----------



## Ecthelion (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Svelato il mistero sul live annunciato dal Milan ed in programma domani, giovedì 31 agosto, prima della chiusura del mercato.
> 
> Campopiano, rispondendo a La Scala, scrive:"Tranquillo Avvocato, a nanna sereno. Mauro Suma ha già detto a Milan TV cosa sarà."
> 
> Suma aveva annunciato che il video in questo era solamente un riepilogo di tutti gli acquisti estivi.



Io non conosco questo Campopiano, ma in qualsiasi altra azienda nella quale la comunicazione è importante, sarebbe da cacciare entro la mezzanotte di oggi.


----------



## fra29 (30 Agosto 2017)

Imbarazzanti davvero..
Mai criticati ma sto giro hanno cannato di brutto.. 
Si può sapere il senso di quel live ?
Tra Palomba e Campopiano che parlano di sorprese dopo ferragosto e sta buffonata sono caduti davvero in basso..
Ma Guadagnini che si è fumato?


----------



## krull (30 Agosto 2017)

Chiunque ha ideato sta porcata deve essere licenziato in tronco. Questi sono pazzi. Questa non é comunicazione. É demenza


----------



## Wildbone (30 Agosto 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> A me pare una evidente perculata a Suma.



Questo lavora per il Milan, ci manca solo che percula un altro dipendente.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Svelato il mistero sul live annunciato dal Milan ed in programma domani, giovedì 31 agosto, prima della chiusura del mercato.
> 
> Campopiano, rispondendo a La Scala, scrive:"Tranquillo Avvocato, a nanna sereno. Mauro Suma ha già detto a Milan TV cosa sarà."
> 
> Suma aveva annunciato che il video in questo era solamente un riepilogo di tutti gli acquisti estivi.



*Se sara cosi allora si tratta di una cosa degna del peggior Galliani*. Dopo un Luglio splendido stanno rovinando un po tutto. Se, e dico se, sara veramente cosi si tratta di un fallimento di comunicazione incredibile. Una presa per i fondelli.

Bella mazzata per l'entusiasmo dei tifosi.


----------



## fra29 (30 Agosto 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> A me pare una evidente perculata a Suma.



Impossibile..
Avrebbe avuto solo interesse ad amplificare l'hype.. invece ha smorzato tutto..


----------



## 7vinte (30 Agosto 2017)

Suma:Kalinic non andrà al Milan 
2 giorni dopo:Kalinic è un giocatore del Milan. 
Di Suma non ci si deve fidare


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Agosto 2017)

Per favore eliminate Campopiano fisicamente.

Ma che minchia ci fa uno che con una grandissima botta di culo ha fatto lo scoop della sua vita nella nostra società? Che razza di competenza ha? Comunicazione ai minimi livelli, evitassero di prenderci per il culo almeno. Pure il condor ci avrebbe portato qualcuno in questi ultimi giorni, PURE IL CONDOR


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Svelato il mistero sul live annunciato dal Milan ed in programma domani, giovedì 31 agosto, prima della chiusura del mercato.
> 
> Campopiano, rispondendo a La Scala, scrive:"Tranquillo Avvocato, a nanna sereno. Mauro Suma ha già detto a Milan TV cosa sarà."
> 
> Suma aveva annunciato che il video in questo era solamente un riepilogo di tutti gli acquisti estivi.



Errore di comunicazione clamoroso.
A mercato ancora aperto bisogna essere chiari al 100% su queste cose, perché la fantasia dei tifosi, giustamente, vola.


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Agosto 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> A me pare una evidente perculata a Suma.



In che senso scusa?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Agosto 2017)

Io mi aspetto invece una cosa alla Steve Jobs...

"One more thing ..."

Su twitter gira di ogni  da Fassone in volo per Manchester ad Aubameyang presente qui a Milano.

Che trollata che hanno tirato!


----------



## Wildbone (30 Agosto 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> *Se sara cosi allora si tratta di una cosa degna del peggior Galliani*. Dopo un Luglio splendido stanno rovinando un po tutto. Se, e dico se, sara veramente cosi si tratta di un fallimento di communicazione incredibile. Una presa per i fondelli.
> 
> Bella mazzata per l'entusiasmo dei tifosi.



Per me non è una presa per il sedere incredibile. Trovo però che si siano sbagliati completamente i tempi, sia dell'annuncio che della stessa messa in onda. È un grosso errore, ma non ci vedo comunque malizia.


----------



## fra29 (30 Agosto 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> *Se sara cosi allora si tratta di una cosa degna del peggior Galliani*. Dopo un Luglio splendido stanno rovinando un po tutto. Se, e dico se, sara veramente cosi si tratta di un fallimento di comunicazione incredibile. Una presa per i fondelli.
> 
> Bella mazzata per l'entusiasmo dei tifosi.



Piu che altro.. ma a che pro tutto questo?
Davvero Guadagnini non si rende conto dell'incredibile autogol?
Sono impazziti..


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Agosto 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> A me pare una evidente perculata a Suma.



Anche secondo me. Bisognerebbe capire qual è il rapporto tra i due.


----------



## Pit96 (30 Agosto 2017)

Ecco...


----------



## alcyppa (30 Agosto 2017)

Imbarazzante.


Pressapochismo che onestamente non mi aspettavo.
Male, MOLTO male.


----------



## 7vinte (30 Agosto 2017)

Riso ha fumato allora? Non credo, qualcosa ci sarà


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Agosto 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Errore di comunicazione clamoroso.
> A mercato ancora aperto bisogna essere chiari al 100% su queste cose, perché la fantasia dei tifosi, giustamente, vola.



Però sto notando che a volare dei tifosi c'è anche la memoria.

Capisco che vogliano difendersi in questo modo.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Svelato il mistero sul live annunciato dal Milan ed in programma domani, giovedì 31 agosto, prima della chiusura del mercato.
> 
> Campopiano, rispondendo a La Scala, scrive:"Tranquillo Avvocato, a nanna sereno. Mauro Suma ha già detto a Milan TV cosa sarà."
> 
> Suma aveva annunciato che il video in questo era solamente un riepilogo di tutti gli acquisti estivi.



Pessimi stavolta. Poco da dire.


----------



## gabuz (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Svelato il mistero sul live annunciato dal Milan ed in programma domani, giovedì 31 agosto, prima della chiusura del mercato.
> 
> Campopiano, rispondendo a La Scala, scrive:"Tranquillo Avvocato, a nanna sereno. Mauro Suma ha già detto a Milan TV cosa sarà."
> 
> Suma aveva annunciato che il video in questo era solamente un riepilogo di tutti gli acquisti estivi.



Errore clamoroso


----------



## krull (30 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Questo lavora per il Milan, ci manca solo che percula un altro dipendente.



Appunto. Per quanto possa piacere o meno Suma é milanista vero e lavora per il Milan da anni. Se lo ha perculato deve essere rimesso a posto. Per anni Suma si é preso pesci in faccia per difendere i cialtroni di dirigenti che avevamo e i cessi che scendevano in campo. Ma lo ha fatto sempre da Milanista prima di tutto.


----------



## goleador 70 (30 Agosto 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> A me pare una evidente perculata a Suma.



.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Agosto 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Però sto notando che a volare dei tifosi c'è anche la memoria.
> 
> Capisco che vogliano difendersi in questo modo.



Allora devi dire chiaramente "domani sera live per riepilogare il primo calciomercato del nuovo Milan".
Ripeto, a mercato aperto bisogna specificare e non usare parole misteriose.


----------



## ildemone85 (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Svelato il mistero sul live annunciato dal Milan ed in programma domani, giovedì 31 agosto, prima della chiusura del mercato.
> 
> Campopiano, rispondendo a La Scala, scrive:"Tranquillo Avvocato, a nanna sereno. Mauro Suma ha già detto a Milan TV cosa sarà."
> 
> Suma aveva annunciato che il video in questo era solamente un riepilogo di tutti gli acquisti estivi.



è stato un agosto ridicolo, hype per presunti sponsor e mega colpi ed è arrivato il nulla cosmico, vediamo di arrivare quarti, altrimenti il prossimo anno saremo qui a commentare un altro closing


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Agosto 2017)

Immaginate Campopiano come se la ride. Magari è pure interista

[MENTION=1822]BossKilla7[/MENTION] Per cortesia. Evitiamo le parole censurate!


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Agosto 2017)

Da un mese e mezzo non ne azzeccano una, stiano zitti e lavorino. 

Dispiace dirlo, ma sembrano dei dilettanti con strategie comunicative sbagliate e promesse campate in aria... cosa credonoche sia il Milan?! 

Se si continua cosi, meglio passare ad Elliot e cambiare proprietà cercando investitori più solidi.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (30 Agosto 2017)

ecco i soliti....."io l'avevo detto".......patetici


----------



## carlocarlo (30 Agosto 2017)

andate sul twitter di PEA


----------



## AllanX (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Svelato il mistero sul live annunciato dal Milan ed in programma domani, giovedì 31 agosto, prima della chiusura del mercato.
> 
> Campopiano, rispondendo a La Scala, scrive:"Tranquillo Avvocato, a nanna sereno. Mauro Suma ha già detto a Milan TV cosa sarà."
> 
> Suma aveva annunciato che il video in questo era solamente un riepilogo di tutti gli acquisti estivi.



A questo punto PRETENDO che le "cose formali" siano Fassone che riduce in 1000 pezzettini il contratto di Campopiano, o di chiunque sia il responsabile di questa pagliacciata, e Mirabelli che, al posto della pacca, gli dia il benservito con un bel calcione sul sedere.
E poi domani, a mercato aperto e con Niang, Paletta e Sosa da piazzare a qualche fesso, questi si mettono a fare video autocelebrativi? Situazione da Condor a Ibiza.


----------



## krull (30 Agosto 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Immaginate Campopiano come se la ride. Magari è pure interista
> 
> [MENTION=1822]BossKilla7[/MENTION] Per cortesia. Evitiamo le parole censurate!



Romanista dichiarato in diretta Tv nazionale a Sportitalia


----------



## ARKANA (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Svelato il mistero sul live annunciato dal Milan ed in programma domani, giovedì 31 agosto, prima della chiusura del mercato.
> 
> Campopiano, rispondendo a La Scala, scrive:"Tranquillo Avvocato, a nanna sereno. Mauro Suma ha già detto a Milan TV cosa sarà."
> 
> Suma aveva annunciato che il video in questo era solamente un riepilogo di tutti gli acquisti estivi.


Sì ma allora perché non l'hanno detto subito creando hype inutile? E sopratutto perché campopiano prima scrive "sarà una Live e non posso dirvi altro non perché non voglio ma perché non posso" e tre tweet dopo dice di cosa si tratta???


----------



## Wildbone (30 Agosto 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Allora devi dire chiaramente "domani sera live per riepilogare il primo calciomercato del nuovo Milan".
> Ripeto, a mercato aperto bisogna specificare e non usare parole misteriose.



Più che d'accordo con te.
Con le parole e la forza dei social non bisogna scherzare, mai.
Hanno ancora qualche ora di tempo per scongiurare la tragedia, dicendo davvero le cose come stanno, se sarà davvero un riepilogo della campagna acquisti. Altrimenti, ovviamente, che restino sul vago.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (30 Agosto 2017)

Aubameyang su twitter ha scritto che stamattina è stato hackerato  . Questi hacker burloni

Forse hanno hackerato anche la pagina facebook del Milan, altrimenti non si spiega la porcata fatta per annunciare il riepilogo del calciomercato


----------



## Pampu7 (30 Agosto 2017)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> andate sul twitter di PEA



cioè?


----------



## Freddy Manson (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Svelato il mistero sul live annunciato dal Milan ed in programma domani, giovedì 31 agosto, prima della chiusura del mercato.
> 
> Campopiano, rispondendo a La Scala, scrive:"Tranquillo Avvocato, a nanna sereno. Mauro Suma ha già detto a Milan TV cosa sarà."
> 
> Suma aveva annunciato che il video in questo era solamente un riepilogo di tutti gli acquisti estivi.



Qua si può commentare solo con un bel ROTFL..


----------



## cris (30 Agosto 2017)

admin ha scritto:


> svelato il mistero sul live annunciato dal milan ed in programma domani, giovedì 31 agosto, prima della chiusura del mercato.
> 
> Campopiano, rispondendo a la scala, scrive:"tranquillo avvocato, a nanna sereno. Mauro suma ha già detto a milan tv cosa sarà."
> 
> suma aveva annunciato che il video in questo era solamente un riepilogo di tutti gli acquisti estivi.



cvd.


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2017)

Errore PAZZESCO. Ma sono fuori? Ma sono pazzi da legare!


----------



## Gatto (30 Agosto 2017)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> è stato un agosto ridicolo, hype per presunti sponsor e mega colpi ed è arrivato il nulla cosmico, vediamo di arrivare quarti, altrimenti il prossimo anno saremo qui a commentare un altro closing



A te invece ti si vede solo per commentare in negativo qualsiasi cosa...Dobbiamo pensare male?


----------



## Guglielmo90 (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Svelato il mistero sul live annunciato dal Milan ed in programma domani, giovedì 31 agosto, prima della chiusura del mercato.
> 
> Campopiano, rispondendo a La Scala, scrive:"Tranquillo Avvocato, a nanna sereno. Mauro Suma ha già detto a Milan TV cosa sarà."
> 
> Suma aveva annunciato che il video in questo era solamente un riepilogo di tutti gli acquisti estivi.



Che pagliaccio che è Campopiano. Usa il Milan per farsi pubblicità per il libro e fa pure queste pagliacciate. Che tristezza assurda. Video autocelebrativo per gli acquisti? Ma siamo seri?


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (30 Agosto 2017)

Oh, magari lui e Suma si son messi d'accordo eh, per non fare trapelare nulla sulla sorpresa...oppure sta perculando noi.


----------



## Ecthelion (30 Agosto 2017)

In qualsiasi caso, qualsiasi cosa accada, giochini di comunicazione da veri dilettanti allo sbaraglio.
NON si può agire in questo modo in una società del nostro livello. I social li usano per divertirsi i privati, NON i dipendenti dell'AC Milan parlando dell'AC Milan.


----------



## Hellscream (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Svelato il mistero sul live annunciato dal Milan ed in programma domani, giovedì 31 agosto, prima della chiusura del mercato.
> 
> Campopiano, rispondendo a La Scala, scrive:"Tranquillo Avvocato, a nanna sereno. Mauro Suma ha già detto a Milan TV cosa sarà."
> 
> Suma aveva annunciato che il video in questo era solamente un riepilogo di tutti gli acquisti estivi.



Rasoio di Occam.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Agosto 2017)

Ma Guadagnini come fa ad avvallare questa porcata degna di Galliani?


----------



## 7vinte (30 Agosto 2017)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Oh, magari lui e Suma si son messi d'accordo eh, per non fare trapelare nulla sulla sorpresa...oppure sta perculando noi.



Probabile. Suma è un troll, smentisce sempre


----------



## fra29 (30 Agosto 2017)

Chissenefrega di Campopiano che ancora non ho capito che ruolo ha.. ma il direttore della comunicazione può fare una roba simile?!
Perche?
Perché non aspettare il giorno dopo?


----------



## Guglielmo90 (30 Agosto 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> A me pare una evidente perculata a Suma.



Comunque anch'io inizialmente l'ho letta come trollata.. Però non voglio illudermi ulteriormente..


----------



## MissRossonera (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Svelato il mistero sul live annunciato dal Milan ed in programma domani, giovedì 31 agosto, prima della chiusura del mercato.
> 
> Campopiano, rispondendo a La Scala, scrive:"Tranquillo Avvocato, a nanna sereno. Mauro Suma ha già detto a Milan TV cosa sarà."
> 
> Suma aveva annunciato che il video in questo era solamente un riepilogo di tutti gli acquisti estivi.



Prima Campopiano dice che non può svelare di più e poi dice che ha ragione Suma? Ma è normale tutto ciò?


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (30 Agosto 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Probabile. Suma è un troll, smentisce sempre



Tiettelo Bacca, tiettelo.....


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Agosto 2017)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> è stato un agosto ridicolo, hype per presunti sponsor e mega colpi ed è arrivato il nulla cosmico, vediamo di arrivare quarti, altrimenti il prossimo anno saremo qui a commentare un altro closing



Seeee booom!

Ma non ho capito anvora se trolli o vuoi fare girare le scatole!

Ma quale altro closing! Ormai a macchina é avviata! Non mettimaoci a sparare queste cavolatebtra di noi altrimenti mi girano velocissimamente i cabasisi.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Svelato il mistero sul live annunciato dal Milan ed in programma domani, giovedì 31 agosto, prima della chiusura del mercato.
> 
> Campopiano, rispondendo a La Scala, scrive:"Tranquillo Avvocato, a nanna sereno. Mauro Suma ha già detto a Milan TV cosa sarà."
> 
> Suma aveva annunciato che il video in questo era solamente un riepilogo di tutti gli acquisti estivi.



Come volevasi dimostrare, una campopianata.


----------



## Rossonero97 (30 Agosto 2017)

Dai raga un acquisto ci sarà, basta sentire le parole di riso. Suma non mi fiderei potrebbe essere in troll nel senso che stanno alleggerendo un po la pressione per domani. Qualcosa deve esserci sarebbe un errore madornale creare un'attesa del genere per poi presentarsi con un semplice riepilogo.


----------



## el_gaucho (30 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Che pagliaccio che è Campopiano. Usa il Milan per farsi pubblicità per il libro e fa pure queste pagliacciate. Che tristezza assurda. Video autocelebrativo per gli acquisti? Ma siamo seri?



Neanche Galliani avrebbe pensato di farsi un video autocelebrativo per gli acquisti.


----------



## babsodiolinter (30 Agosto 2017)

E risi?
Ci ha perculato pure lui?


----------



## Casnop (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> .................


Commento calzante, Mario. Nulla da dire, in nessun senso. Le parole di Riso di questo pomeriggio sono chiare, ed il caffè lungo tre ore con Mirabelli a Casa Milan, pure.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Agosto 2017)

Levate sto Campopiano vi prego


----------



## Wildbone (30 Agosto 2017)

C'è questo piccolo aneddoto su Aubameyang.
Poco dopo che il Milan ha postato l'annuncio, Pierre ha tweetato che il suo account Twitter è stato hackerato, dicendo "sembra che mi hanno hackerato l'account questa mattina, perchè alle 7.56 io dormo ancora".

In effetti il suo precedente tweet diceva "Sto tornando a casa" con la bandiera dell'Italia e un aereo. Il problema è che gli screen del tweet riportano chiaramente che il messaggio è stato scritto alle 7.56...di sera. Gaffe? Depistaggio raffazzonato? Screenshot falsi?


----------



## 7vinte (30 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> C'è questo piccolo aneddoto su Aubameyang.
> Poco dopo che il Milan ha postato l'annuncio, Pierre ha tweetato che il suo account Twitter è stato hackerato, dicendo "sembra che mi hanno hackerato l'account questa mattina, perchè alle 7.56 io dormo ancora".
> 
> In effetti il suo precedente tweet diceva "Sto tornando a casa" con la bandiera dell'Italia e un aereo. Il problema è che gli screen del tweet riportano chiaramente che il messaggio è stato scritto alle 7.56...di sera. Gaffe? Depistaggio raffazzonato? Screenshot falsi?



Mamma gli hacker quest'anno


----------



## ultràinside (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Svelato il mistero sul live annunciato dal Milan ed in programma domani, giovedì 31 agosto, prima della chiusura del mercato.
> 
> Campopiano, rispondendo a La Scala, scrive:"Tranquillo Avvocato, a nanna sereno. Mauro Suma ha già detto a Milan TV cosa sarà."
> 
> Suma aveva annunciato che il video in questo era solamente un riepilogo di tutti gli acquisti estivi.



Fosse così , sarei davvero deluso!
Che bisogno c era di fare un comunicato del genere, per una live su Facebook, Milan Tv, Youtube, per ricordarci gli acquisti?!
Non voglio crederci .


----------



## uolfetto (30 Agosto 2017)

ma la smettete di eccitarvi per un tweet, un like e tutte le altre robe del genere? cioè per una cacata di tweet come quello sulle cose formali show aveve fatto tutto sto cinema?


----------



## fra29 (30 Agosto 2017)

Video celebrativo... per gli acquisti!
Che comprandano subito che siamo al Milan e non all'Inter va.. 
Sta roba mi sta dando alla testa..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Agosto 2017)

Ma tutti quelli che sono rimasti scornati dal closing a cui alla fine l'unico a credere e che ha piú o meno azzeccato gli avvenimenti era Campopiano, per nin ammettere che perculandolo ad oltranza avevanonfatto una cavolata, adesso devono attaccarlo per ogn ncosa per vendetta?

Ma datevi pace! Avevate scritto delle gran cavolate sulla sua autorevolezza come fonte! Fatevene una ragione e andate avanti.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Agosto 2017)

Che figura barbina.

Hanno preso in giro per ore i tifosi, e ora che hanno capito stanno ritrattando.

Vergognoso, per la prima volta questa dirigenza è stata vergognosa


----------



## Giangy (30 Agosto 2017)

Spero non sia davvero un riepilogo per ricordare gli acquisti.


----------



## Mc-Milan (30 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Certo che hanno proprio cannato la metodologia comunicativa .



È si!...stavolta mi schiero pure io!
Questa x tempistiche e parole, che lasciano spazio a migliaia di viaggi mentali,la trovo una bella presa in giro...
Potevi evitare tranquillamente questa propaganda,e mettere,mentre tutti sparavano le ultime cartucce,un video della tua ottima campagna acquisti!
Fatto in questo modo,la trovo una grossa paraculata!


----------



## ARKANA (30 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> C'è questo piccolo aneddoto su Aubameyang.
> Poco dopo che il Milan ha postato l'annuncio, Pierre ha tweetato che il suo account Twitter è stato hackerato, dicendo "sembra che mi hanno hackerato l'account questa mattina, perchè alle 7.56 io dormo ancora".
> 
> In effetti il suo precedente tweet diceva "Sto tornando a casa" con la bandiera dell'Italia e un aereo. Il problema è che gli screen del tweet riportano chiaramente che il messaggio è stato scritto alle 7.56...di sera. Gaffe? Depistaggio raffazzonato? Screenshot falsi?



Ma soprattutto perché dovrebbe "scusarsi"? Lui può tornare a casa quando vuole visto che ha la famiglia qui, perché ha dovuto dare spiegazioni riguardo a ciò? Comunque non credo che un hacker perda tempo facendo tweet "normali" spacciandosi per lui, che senso avrebbe?


----------



## Pitermilanista (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Svelato il mistero sul live annunciato dal Milan ed in programma domani, giovedì 31 agosto, prima della chiusura del mercato.
> 
> Campopiano, rispondendo a La Scala, scrive:"Tranquillo Avvocato, a nanna sereno. Mauro Suma ha già detto a Milan TV cosa sarà."
> 
> Suma aveva annunciato che il video in questo era solamente un riepilogo di tutti gli acquisti estivi.



Io ho brutti presentimenti. Se questa gente comincia a comportarsi così dopo tre mesi di reggenza, posso immaginare che futuro ci aspetta.
La live per spiegare il mercato? Ma chi siete? Fate calcio, dovete fare calcio, e basta! Fate calcio, non baracconate alla Suning!

Siamo passati dai ladri di galline ai fanfaroni malati di protagonismo. Campopiano? Ma chi ca##o è Campopiano? 

Mi hanno completamente azzerato qualsiasi entusiasmo derivante dal mercato. Completamente. 

P.S. prima che qualcuno venga a darmi della "vedova" o del "disfattista", è pregato di leggersi tutti i miei post. Evitiamo. Grazie.


----------



## de sica (30 Agosto 2017)

Fare un live per il riepilogo degli acquisti? Ma che porcata è?per piacere eh


----------



## Igniorante (30 Agosto 2017)

Ma cosa potevamo aspettarci se la comunicazione è in mano a tale Trollopiano?

Anzi Trolloforte, a questo punto.


----------



## Giangy (30 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> C'è questo piccolo aneddoto su Aubameyang.
> Poco dopo che il Milan ha postato l'annuncio, Pierre ha tweetato che il suo account Twitter è stato hackerato, dicendo "sembra che mi hanno hackerato l'account questa mattina, perchè alle 7.56 io dormo ancora".
> 
> In effetti il suo precedente tweet diceva "Sto tornando a casa" con la bandiera dell'Italia e un aereo. Il problema è che gli screen del tweet riportano chiaramente che il messaggio è stato scritto alle 7.56...di sera. Gaffe? Depistaggio raffazzonato? Screenshot falsi?



Credo sia troppo tardi oramai per intavolare una trattativa come quella per Aubameyang. Al massimo arriverà qualcuno come Jankto o il papu Gomez.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Agosto 2017)

Ragazzi io sono stato via per un mese ed evidentemente mi sono perso dei pezzi. Che ci azzecca Campopiano con la nostra comunicazione ufficiale? Che fine ha fatto Guadagnini??


----------



## 7vinte (30 Agosto 2017)

Qualcosa ci sarà


----------



## Wildbone (30 Agosto 2017)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Ma soprattutto perché dovrebbe "scusarsi"? Lui può tornare a casa quando vuole visto che ha la famiglia qui, perché ha dovuto dare spiegazioni riguardo a ciò? Comunque non credo che un hacker perda tempo facendo tweet "normali" spacciandosi per lui, che senso avrebbe?



Anche solo l'hobby di creare hype e smuovere delle masse.
Noi ci siamo scatenati solo per la storia dell'APACF. 

Comunque era solo un aneddoto. Comprare Aubameyang non avrebbe molto senso adesso. A meno che non lo vuoi schierare come ala sinistra. 



Ma secondo voi questa live come verrà gestita? Ci saranno Fassone, Mirabelli e Montella che parlano un po' del mercato e di tutto il contorno sportivo, tecnico, logistico ed emotivo?


----------



## Guglielmo90 (30 Agosto 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Che figura barbina.
> 
> Hanno preso in giro per ore i tifosi, e ora che hanno capito stanno ritrattando.
> 
> Vergognoso, per la prima volta questa dirigenza è stata vergognosa



Campopiano. Il nostro "migliore acquisto". 
Se viene confermato che sia una roba del genere va assolutamente boicottata.


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ragazzi io sono stato via per un mese ed evidentemente mi sono perso dei pezzi. Che ci azzecca Campopiano con la nostra comunicazione ufficiale? Che fine ha fatto Guadagnini??


http://www.milanworld.net/pasquale-campopiano-nuovo-community-manager-del-milan-vt51527.html


----------



## luigi61 (30 Agosto 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Io ho brutti presentimenti. Se questa gente comincia a comportarsi così dopo tre mesi di reggenza, posso immaginare che futuro ci aspetta.
> La live per spiegare il mercato? Ma chi siete? Fate calcio, dovete fare calcio, e basta! Fate calcio, non baracconate alla Suning!
> 
> Siamo passati dai ladri di galline ai fanfaroni malati di protagonismo. Campopiano? Ma chi ca##o è Campopiano?
> ...



Piter, tu normalmente sei pacato e ottimista, ora perché scleri pure te? Aspettiamo domani poi su questa precisa vicenda daremo un giudizio sulla base di fatti e non supposizioni; manca poco rimaniamo calmi ma consci che comunque ce la giocheremo bene la stagione


----------



## fra29 (30 Agosto 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Io ho brutti presentimenti. Se questa gente comincia a comportarsi così dopo tre mesi di reggenza, posso immaginare che futuro ci aspetta.
> La live per spiegare il mercato? Ma chi siete? Fate calcio, dovete fare calcio, e basta! Fate calcio, non baracconate alla Suning!
> 
> Siamo passati dai ladri di galline ai fanfaroni malati di protagonismo. Campopiano? Ma chi ca##o è Campopiano?
> ...



Quoto su tutta la linea.
Inspegabile autogol.
Mercato chiuso? Si sperava nell'ultimo colpo ma ci sta. Hanno fatto grandi cose.
Questa, citando il ragioniere Fantozzi, "è una cag.ata pazzesca" . Una pagliacciata che potevano risparmiarsi.
Chi difende o smorza le critiche fa il Ruiu al contrario.
Ci hanno "liberati" ma non è che dobbiamo perdere le nostre capacità di vedere e giudicare oggettivamente i fatti. 
Tifo Milan, mica Fassone..


----------



## robs91 (30 Agosto 2017)

Per fortuna non mi era venuto nessun hype per questa pagliacciata.


----------



## z-Traxx (30 Agosto 2017)

Tutta questa vostra ansia deriva dal fatto che non siete contenti del mercato, perchè sapete in cuor vostro che là davanti facciamo ridereeeeeeeeeee i polliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitermilanista (30 Agosto 2017)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Piter, tu normalmente sei pacato e ottimista, ora perché scleri pure te? Aspettiamo domani poi su questa precisa vicenda daremo un giudizio sulla base di fatti e non supposizioni; manca poco rimaniamo calmi ma consci che comunque ce la giocheremo bene la stagione



Ciao, lo sai che qui ho fatto da scudo a qualsiasi critica alla società, al mercato, sono stato pure bannato. Ma sto cominciando a notare segnali abbastanza preoccupanti, da vari punti di vista. Spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## Schism75 (30 Agosto 2017)

Io continuo a non credere che sia solo un riepilogo. Magari inizierà così, ma finirà con la presentazione di uno/due giocatori nuovi. Anche perché mi sfuggono 2 cose:
- necessità di un live, quando è una cosa che si può preparare in poco tempo e mandarla in qualsiasi momento
- perché farla l'ultimo giorno di mercato e non il 1 settembre a mercato concluso, come sarebbe più logico da fare per una cosa del genere.

Attendiamo domani. Certo se è davvero solo quello hanno cannato di brutto la strategia e si bruciano tutto il lavoro buono fatto. Abbiamo passato anni ad essere presi in giro dalla società e una cosa del genere nemmeno il giannino fc l'ha mai fatta. Non devono fare questo errore.


----------



## hiei87 (30 Agosto 2017)

Questa è un'enorme presa in giro, e non è la prima nell'ultimo mese. 
Io posso capire anche gli errori di mercato e il blocco dei capitali, ma non queste cose, oltretutto dopo che si erano tanto vantati dei loro innovativi metodi di comunicazione.


----------



## SoloMVB (30 Agosto 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Qualcosa ci sarà



Si certo,come ci sarebbe stato il top in attacco o in alternativa 3 giocatori,come ci sarebbe stata la ciliegiona,il qualcosina o qualcosona,il mega sponsor al ritorno dalla Cina....Fossero stati meno spocchiosetti non saremmo qui ora a fare voli pindarici,la chiarezza vogliamo,prima di ogni cosa.


----------



## Milanchina (30 Agosto 2017)

Aubameyang Passa Alle Cose Formali
E lui è talmente scemo che sfotte donnarumma con la roba dell'hacker


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (30 Agosto 2017)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> ma la smettete di eccitarvi per un tweet, un like e tutte le altre robe del genere? cioè per una cacata di tweet come quello sulle cose formali show aveve fatto tutto sto cinema?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> http://www.milanworld.net/pasquale-campopiano-nuovo-community-manager-del-milan-vt51527.html



Agghiacciante!!! Non sapevo nulla...

La nostra comunciazione funzionava alla grande, perchè questa porcata? Che ha combinato Guadagnini, gli è venuto un colpo di sole a Ferragosto??


----------



## Rossonero97 (30 Agosto 2017)

Raga per contano le parole di riso di oggi e non del possibile troll di campopiano e suma(esperto in questo). 
Pensateci bene prima campopiano dice che non può aggiungere nulla se non il fatto che sia un live e poi dice che suma ha spiegato tutto e che sarà un riepilogo. 
È palese che è un troll e che qualcuno arriverà.


----------



## ignaxio (30 Agosto 2017)

VOGLIO LE DIMISSIONI di Campopiano domani..

lo sapevo che c'era il suo zampino.. vuole fare il brillante col suo nuovo ruolo ma ha già sbagliato 2 volte su 2! Non diamogli tempo di subire il terzo strike.


----------



## ARKANA (30 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Anche solo l'hobby di creare hype e smuovere delle masse.
> Noi ci siamo scatenati solo per la storia dell'APACF.
> 
> Comunque era solo un aneddoto. Comprare Aubameyang non avrebbe molto senso adesso. A meno che non lo vuoi schierare come ala sinistra.
> ...



Sì secondo parleranno loro anche se la cosa continua a non avere senso secondo me, poteva essere fattibile se ci fossero stati i giocatori, però un sacco sono in nazionale, Boh una cosa del genere me la potevo aspettare da de Laurentiis, Fassone mi è sempre parso come una persona tranquilla,pacata e a modo, non riesco proprio ad immaginarmelo ad autocelebrarsi per i colpi fatti, sembrano come quelli che si mettono il "mi piace" da soli sulle foto, Boh vedremo, comunque io al colpo ci spero ancora,almeno finché domani con la live mi verrà data la certezza assoluta che non sarà così.


----------



## Wildbone (30 Agosto 2017)

Ma in effetti a me sembra davvero difficile fare un errore simile, adesso, in questo periodo così teso di calciomercato.
Sono certo che Guadagnini abbia almeno un paio di collaboratori che sondano quotidianamente il web (e MilanWorld) in cerca di pareri e umori sulla/dalla tifoseria. Loro sanno che si è un diffuso un lieve sentimento di delusione per questo agosto. Non capisco quindi perchè uscirsene fuori con questo annunci oequivoco. Perché è chiaro che se vuoi fare una live, devi anche pubblicare il suo annuncio. Però giocare così sul motto "Passiamo alle cose formali", che ci ha tanto entusiasmato per tutto luglio, senza far capire bene il messaggio, è davvero ingiusto. Specialmente, appunto, se poi si tratta di un video di riepilogo. 

Cioè, se riescono a portarmi degli acquisti domani, gli faccio una statua, a prescindere dalla potenza dei nomi. Però se siamo davvero in attesa della cronaca sul mercato, proprio nelle ore in cui dovrebbero essere lì a gestire le ultime trattative, non riuscirei davvero a capirli.


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Agosto 2017)

"Riepilogo"?


----------



## Ecthelion (30 Agosto 2017)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> VOGLIO LE DIMISSIONI di Campopiano domani..
> 
> lo sapevo che c'era il suo zampino.. vuole fare il brillante col suo nuovo ruolo ma ha già sbagliato 2 volte su 2! Non diamogli tempo di subire il terzo strike.



Quoto. Non stiamo parlando di un privato che fa i filmini e le gif e scherza sui social, ma del community manager dell'AC Milan.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Agosto 2017)

É incredibile! Leggo i commenti qui e soprattutto su twitter che manco se questa societá avesse fatto un mercato Gallianesco avrei pensato di sentire.

Non ho parole.

I N C R E D I B I L E!


----------



## malos (30 Agosto 2017)

Qualsiasi cosa succeda domani devono capire in fretta, speravo l'avessero già fatto, che hanno a che fare con una tifoseria esasperata da anni di prese per il culo costanti. Ora non riusciamo più a passarci sopra, devono essere mooolto più attenti agli aspetti comunicativi.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (30 Agosto 2017)

z-Traxx ha scritto:


> Tutta questa vostra ansia deriva dal fatto che non siete contenti del mercato, perchè sapete in cuor vostro che là davanti facciamo ridereeeeeeeeeee i polliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!!!!!!!!



E' la verità. Deriva anche dal fatto che per un mese e mezzo sono stati fermi e ora se ne escono con questa roba totalmente di cattivo gusto. Ma non fare l'annuncio, non oggi.


----------



## 7vinte (30 Agosto 2017)

Surpraise


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Agosto 2017)

malos ha scritto:


> Qualsiasi cosa succeda domani devono capire in fretta, speravo l'avessero già fatto, che hanno a che fare con una tifoseria esasperata da anni di prese per il culo costanti. Ora non riusciamo più a passarci sopra, *devono essere mooolto più attenti agli aspetti comunicativi*.



Ma fino a che sono stato qui sul forum a seguire le notizie, primi d'agosto, lo sono sempre stati! La comunicazione era trasparente, impeccabile. La punta d'orgoglio della nuova società.

Lo shock per me è stato apprendere di questi cambiamenti e nuovi ingressi societari, sono veramente deluso!


----------



## Gatto (30 Agosto 2017)

Mah, il riepilogo della campagna acquisti fatta su Facebook,Milan Tv e Youtube annunciata come uno show per l'ultimo giorno di mercato. O a capo della comunicazione c'è davvero un bimbo dell'asilo o non la raccontano giusta. Lo sanno pure loro che hype avrebbero creato e soprattutto la delusione che avrebbero generato nel tifo. Al riepilogo non credo nemmeno se lo vedo.


----------



## Rossonero97 (30 Agosto 2017)

Raga ma poi al di là del video se si cede niang è palese che qualcuno arriverà al suo posto.


----------



## simone316 (30 Agosto 2017)

Secondo milannews.it dopo le 23 di domani Fassone e Mirabelli faranno un live per parlare del mercato fatto..


----------



## 7vinte (30 Agosto 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> Mah, il riepilogo della campagna acquisti fatta su Facebook,Milan Tv e Youtube annunciata come uno show per l'ultimo giorno di mercato. O a capo della comunicazione c'è davvero un bimbo dell'asilo o non la raccontano giusta. Lo sanno pure loro che hype avrebbero creato e soprattutto la delusione che avrebbero generato nel tifo. Al riepilogo non credo nemmeno se lo vedo.


a 

Ma infatti. Suma è il re del troll


----------



## Guglielmo90 (30 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Ma in effetti a me sembra davvero difficile fare un errore simile, adesso, in questo periodo così teso di calciomercato.
> Sono certo che Guadagnini abbia almeno un paio di collaboratori che sondano quotidianamente il web (e MilanWorld) in cerca di pareri e umori sulla/dalla tifoseria. Loro sanno che si è un diffuso un lieve sentimento di delusione per questo agosto. Non capisco quindi perchè uscirsene fuori con questo annunci oequivoco. Perché è chiaro che se vuoi fare una live, devi anche pubblicare il suo annuncio. Però giocare così sul motto "Passiamo alle cose formali", che ci ha tanto entusiasmato per tutto luglio, senza far capire bene il messaggio, è davvero ingiusto. Specialmente, appunto, se poi si tratta di un video di riepilogo.
> 
> Cioè, se riescono a portarmi degli acquisti domani, gli faccio una statua, a prescindere dalla potenza dei nomi. Però se siamo davvero in attesa della cronaca sul mercato, proprio nelle ore in cui dovrebbero essere lì a gestire le ultime trattative, non riuscirei davvero a capirli.



Ma infatti. Ma lo stesso Campopiano tutti i giorni viene bombardato con domande sul mercato, da almeno un mese, e se ne esce con una roba simile?


----------



## 7vinte (30 Agosto 2017)

Un riepilogo a reti unificate. Magari faranno un edizione straordinaria il tg1 tg2 tg3 tg4 tg5 studio aperto tgla7


----------



## Igniorante (30 Agosto 2017)

Comunque, oggettivamente, è tutto molto strano.
Considerando che finora la comunicazione era impeccabile, che in società sanno che i tifosi aspettano un ultimo colpo (e si spera non vogliano illuderli) e che un live congiunto su tre piattaforme è obiettivamente un evento importante, sarebbe ridicolo e dilettantesco scatenare tutto questo tram-tram per un riepilogo degli acquisti.
Ok l'inadeguatezza, secondo alcuni (me compreso), di Campopiano...ma sopra di lui c'è Guadagnini, che sa il fatto suo e non è il primo pirla che passa per strada...sarebbe incredibile che acconsentisse pure lui ad una scempiaggine del genere o addirittura fosse farina del suo sacco.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (30 Agosto 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> Mah, il riepilogo della campagna acquisti fatta su Facebook,Milan Tv e Youtube annunciata come uno show per l'ultimo giorno di mercato. O a capo della comunicazione c'è davvero un bimbo dell'asilo o non la raccontano giusta. Lo sanno pure loro che hype avrebbero creato e soprattutto la delusione che avrebbero generato nel tifo. Al riepilogo non credo nemmeno se lo vedo.



Ma davvero, per chi ci hanno preso?


----------



## Gatto (30 Agosto 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> a
> 
> Ma infatti. Suma è il re del troll



Suma in tema di mercato non ha mai dato una notizia che si sia rivelata poi corretta. Quando sa qualcosa dice l'opposto. E' un depistatore seriale


----------



## SoloMVB (30 Agosto 2017)

simone316 ha scritto:


> Secondo milannews.it dopo le 23 di domani Fassone e Mirabelli faranno un live per parlare del mercato fatto..



E se sara' veramente cosi',pur ringraziandoli per gli sforzi sul mercato,se non sara' arrivato nessuno per colmare le lacune che abbiamo,che se lo guardino loro il live.


----------



## Rossonero97 (30 Agosto 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> Suma in tema di mercato non ha mai dato una notizia che si sia rivelata poi corretta. Quando sa qualcosa dice l'opposto. E' un depistatore seriale


Suma ha detto adesso mercato probabilmente chiuso e Janko non arriverà. 
Bene così prepariamoci all'acquisto..


----------



## Wildbone (30 Agosto 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> É incredibile! Leggo i commenti qui e soprattutto su twitter che manco se questa societá avesse fatto un mercato Gallianesco avrei pensato di sentire.
> 
> Non ho parole.
> 
> I N C R E D I B I L E!



Zosimo, però, se fosse davvero un riepilogo della trattativa, non puoi -NON PUOI- metterlo al 31 agosto nel vivo dell'ultima giornata di mercato. Non puoi. Perchè c'è una tifoseria che un po' ha sentito la mancanza di movimenti per quasi tutto agosto, e, sopratutto, ci sono la stampa di parte e i tifosi delle altre squadre che sono pronti a sbranarci su ogni fronte possibile.

Quando si ha a che fare con i social, specialmente con pagine che smuovno MILIONI di tifosi, bisogna stare molto attenti. Bisogna essere dei professionisti. Io non accuserò mai Fassone e Mirabelli, perchè loro non gestiscono la comunicazione. Però Guadagnini, che mi sembra una persona con la testa, dovrebbe essere il primo a dire "NO, ragazzi! Aspettiamo l'1 settembre, con le acque che si sono calmate e i tifosi sono inevitabnilmente più tranquilli, e facciamo questa live di ringraziamento e di cronaca del calciomercato. In serenità."

Perciò, ripeto, se fosse davvero un riepilogo della trattativa, avrebbero davvero sbagliato i modi e i tempi. Non si può far finta di niente. Anche noi che abbiamo difeso a spada tratta la società. Qui c'è gente che viene pagata per fare comunicazione, e deve farla bene, sensatamente, avendo sempre come primo obiettivo la trasparenza.

Gli auguro davvero che sia una "surpraise". Altrimenti si preparassero a delle bordate da ogni parte.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (30 Agosto 2017)

Comunque non so se l'avete già scritto ma Criscitiello ha twittato che il Milan non prenderà nessuno nelle ultime 24 ore.


----------



## 7vinte (30 Agosto 2017)

Rossonero97 ha scritto:


> Suma ha detto adesso mercato probabilmente chiuso e Janko non arriverà.
> Bene così prepariamoci all'acquisto..



Jankto è un nuovo giocatore del mioan


----------



## krull (30 Agosto 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> É incredibile! Leggo i commenti qui e soprattutto su twitter che manco se questa societá avesse fatto un mercato Gallianesco avrei pensato di sentire.
> 
> Non ho parole.
> 
> I N C R E D I B I L E!



Guarda io non so cosa sarà questa cosa alla fine. Ma se fosse davvero un resoconto sarebbe gravissimo. Ti farebbero un excursus sul calciomercato incensando le cose buone fatte giustificando in pratica cose che non potevano fare. Questa é comunicazione sbagliata perché non devi mai giustificare una cosa che non hai potuto fare perché non ne avevi la possibilità. Dai la sensazione di debolezza ed incompetenza. Soprattutto non fai una cosa del genere dopo aver fatto circolare certi nomi perché smorzi attenzioni e stima dei tifosi. Non ti dico che sia giusto avere delusione, ti dico solo cosa sarebbe. Sarebbe un autogol. Dimezzeresti i potenziali abbonati all' Europa League e daresti modo ai pennivendoli di scrivere la qualunque criticando le scelte comunicative. Credimi se ti dico che certe testate non vedono l'ora di scrivere un articolo su un eventuale hype generato ingiustificatamente e magari stampando screenshot di post di utenti inferociti. Non possiamo permetterci di avere contro la stampa e al contempo buona parte dei tifosi perché, fidati, tanti tifosi esploderebbero la loro frustrazione sui social come giá sta avvenendo. I risultati sportivi su una lunga stagione si ottengono anche con la buona stampa purtroppo...figuriamoci quelli economici.


----------



## andrèsilva95 (30 Agosto 2017)

il live per il riepilogo che se lo guardino loro
anche se non capisco coloro che pretendono ancora nuovi acquisti dopo tutti i soldi spesi..
la cosa preoccupante a parer mio non è la mazz'ala o l'ala offensiva, ma il fatto che dopo 5 anni di nulla assoluto e con una squadra totalmente da rifare, la qualificazione in champions sia obbligatoria se no ci sarà un ridimensionamento; dopo aver fatto il nulla per anni, scommettere cosi tanto su un'unica stagione è molto rischioso; anche perchè non hai una squadra nettamente più forte delle altre


----------



## Gatto (30 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Zosimo, però, se fosse davvero un riepilogo della trattativa, non puoi -NON PUOI- metterlo al 31 agosto nel vivo dell'ultima giornata di mercato. Non puoi. Perchè c'è una tifoseria che un po' ha sentito la mancanza di movimenti per quasi tutto agosto, e, sopratutto, ci sono la stampa di parte e i tifosi delle altre squadre che sono pronti a sbranarci su ogni fronte possibile.
> 
> Quando si ha a che fare con i social, specialmente con pagine che smuovno MILIONI di tifosi, bisogna stare molto attenti. Bisogna essere dei professionisti. Io non accuserò mai Fassone e Mirabelli, perchè loro non gestiscono la comunicazione. Però Guadagnini, che mi sembra una persona con la testa, dovrebbe essere il primo a dire "NO, ragazzi! Aspettiamo l'1 settembre, con le acque che si sono calmate e i tifosi sono inevitabnilmente più tranquilli, e facciamo questa live di ringraziamento e di cronaca del calciomercato. In serenità."
> 
> ...



Wild è così stupida questa storia del riepilogo da essere inverosimile per tutti i motivi che hai enunciato tu. Quindi o Guadagnini è andato fuori di testa o c'è sotto altro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Agosto 2017)

Il live sarà alle ore 23:00 quindi a MERCATO CHIUSO .

Bastava scrivere questo


----------



## 7vinte (30 Agosto 2017)

andrèsilva95 ha scritto:


> il live per il riepilogo che se lo guardino loro
> anche se non capisco coloro che pretendono ancora nuovi acquisti dopo tutti i soldi spesi..
> la cosa preoccupante a parer mio non è la mazz'ala o l'ala offensiva, ma il fatto che dopo 5 anni di nulla assoluto e con una squadra totalmente da rifare, la qualificazione in champions sia obbligatoria se no ci sarà un ridimensionamento; dopo aver fatto il nulla per anni, scommettere cosi tanto su un'unica stagione è molto rischioso; anche perchè non hai una squadra nettamente più forte delle altre


Guardalo,rischi di perderti qualcosa di grosso


----------



## Wildbone (30 Agosto 2017)

Ormai è diventata semplicemente una questione di principio e di etica. Nessuno si aspettava più colpi tra il 30 e il 31 (o quantomeno erano pochi). Avremmo gioito di come è cambiato l'ambiente e dell'ottima rosa allestita, al netto di alcune mancanze. Però se te ne esci così all'ultimo giorno di mercato, creando hype (perchè è quello che hanno fatto), non va bene. Lo "stay tuned", le reti unificate, l'utilizzo dell'acronimo sul motto famosissimo della nostra estate: sono tutti tasselli che creano un puzzle preciso, che poi non può essere disatteso. Errore comunicativo grave. Niente di più e niente di meno. Il malcontento non ha a che fare direttamente con la campagna acquisti.


----------



## Rossonero97 (30 Agosto 2017)

Per me domani fanno un live dove mostrano il loro progetto e la campagna acquisti, ma con un ultimo acquisto, probabilmente un assistito di riso, probabilmente Jankto. 
Ho visto un suma molto irritato al nome di Jankto negando la possibilità che possa arrivare al milan. Tutto ciò mi fa ben sperare...


----------



## King of the North (30 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Certo che hanno proprio cannato la metodologia comunicativa .



Se la gente si spara viaggi assurdi che colpa ne ha il Milan? Ragazzi, la news parlava di "APACF SHOW", da dove deducete un nuovo acquisto? Mah...


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (30 Agosto 2017)

ma in che ***.. di mani siamo finiti santo dio


----------



## krull (30 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il live sarà alle ore 23:00 quindi a MERCATO CHIUSO .
> 
> Bastava scrivere questo



Questa é una notizia o una tua opinione su ció che avrebbero dovuto dire?


----------



## Wildbone (30 Agosto 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> Wild è così stupida questa storia del riepilogo da essere inverosimile per tutti i motivi che hai enunciato tu. Quindi o Guadagnini è andato fuori di testa o c'è sotto altro.



Ma infatti a me questa cosa sta lacerando. L'aver speso tantissimo, aver risturtturato l'assetto manageriale della società, e aver usato una comunicazione sagace e trasparente, sono i grandi punti di forza della nuova dirigenza. Mi sembrerebbe assurdo sbagliare in maniera così netta all'ultimo chilometro.

O si parano il sedere entro domani mattina, o qui davvero rischiano di scatenarci addosso una shitstorm clamorosa.


----------



## Sotiris (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Svelato il mistero sul live annunciato dal Milan ed in programma domani, giovedì 31 agosto, prima della chiusura del mercato.
> 
> Campopiano, rispondendo a La Scala, scrive:"Tranquillo Avvocato, a nanna sereno. Mauro Suma ha già detto a Milan TV cosa sarà."
> 
> Suma aveva annunciato che il video in questo era solamente un riepilogo di tutti gli acquisti estivi.



Nel caso autogol pazzesco.


----------



## Gatto (30 Agosto 2017)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Se la gente si spara viaggi assurdi che colpa ne ha il Milan? Ragazzi, la news parlava di "APACF SHOW", da dove deducete un nuovo acquisto? Mah...



Be' scusami,ma se è stato il motto rituale di ogni nuovo avquisto quando crei un evento con quel motto associato alla parola show su 3 piattaforme simultaneamente l'ultimo giorno di mercato non ti aspetti di vedere un evento autocelebrativo.


----------



## Milanchina (30 Agosto 2017)

Scisate ma secondo voi perchè non han messo il significato di #apacf? Secondo me perche quella a non sta per adesso


----------



## krull (30 Agosto 2017)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Se la gente si spara viaggi assurdi che colpa ne ha il Milan? Ragazzi, la news parlava di "APACF SHOW", da dove deducete un nuovo acquisto? Mah...


Chi gestisce le comunucazioni social deve sempre rapportarsi al metodo ragionativo dell'utente medio non del proprio. Il tuo pensiero, credimi, non rappresenta il pensiero dell'utente medio in merito a questa vicenda. E basta scorrere indietro le pagine di questo topic o farsi un giro sui social per rendersene conto. E l'utente medio, ricordiamocelo, é quello che riempie lo stadio, compra le magliette eccetera eccetera.


----------



## Gatto (30 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Ma infatti a me questa cosa sta lacerando. L'aver speso tantissimo, aver risturtturato l'assetto manageriale della società, e aver usato una comunicazione sagace e trasparente, sono i grandi punti di forza della nuova dirigenza. Mi sembrerebbe assurdo sbagliare in maniera così netta all'ultimo chilometro.
> 
> O si parano il sedere entro domani mattina, o qui davvero rischiano di scatenarci addosso una shitstorm clamorosa.



Quanto meno come società facciamo una figuraccia perchè lo avrebbero potuto esplicitare prima il significato di APACF SHOW e tutto andava liscio come l'olio. Ecco perchè mi sembra davvero inverosimile.


----------



## Gito (30 Agosto 2017)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Se la gente si spara viaggi assurdi che colpa ne ha il Milan? Ragazzi, la news parlava di "APACF SHOW", da dove deducete un nuovo acquisto? Mah...



Ma sei serio? Annunci all'ultimo giorno di mercato una live a reti unificate intitolata "Adesso passiamo alle cose formali" e non ti aspetti un acquisto?


----------



## Wildbone (30 Agosto 2017)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Se la gente si spara viaggi assurdi che colpa ne ha il Milan? Ragazzi, la news parlava di "APACF SHOW", da dove deducete un nuovo acquisto? Mah...



King, se leggi un acronimo sul motto "Passiamo alle cose formali" (che ha accompagnato, quasi fosse il martello inesorabile di un giudice che annuncia una sentenza, ogni singolo acquisto), e gli avvicini le parole "show" e "stay tuned", mettendo poi la data dell'ultima giornata di calciomercato, tu, di grazia, a cosa penseresti? 

Ripeto, le parole sono importanti. Vanno usate con cautela.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (30 Agosto 2017)

Questo succede quando dai un incarico così importante all'amico di... clientelismo e polpettine allo stato puro.
Prima gaffe, se così si può definire, della società. Brutta brutta roba a livello di immagine, anche solo la sua assunzione. E ieri qui sul forum c'era chi diceva che da dipendente di Ac Milan, Campopiano gode della massima credibilità, pazzesco. Un giornalista messo a gestire i social...
Queste sono proprio quelle cose che mi fanno cadere le braccia.


----------



## Sotiris (30 Agosto 2017)

Se devo sopportare dei pagliacci, preferisco sopportare dei pagliacci che hanno 5 Champions alle spalle.


----------



## Wildbone (30 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Chi gestisce le comunucazioni social deve sempre rapportarsi al metodo ragionativo dell'utente medio non del proprio. Il tuo pensiero, credimi, non rappresenta il pensiero dell'utente medio in merito a questa vicenda. E basta scorrere indietro le pagine di questo topic o farsi un giro sui social per rendersene conto. E l'utente medio, ricordiamocelo, é quello che riempie lo stadio, compra le magliette eccetera eccetera.



Io eviterei di parlare di utenti "medi", perchè non è quello il punto. Io non mi reputo per niente tale. Anzi, ho studiato comunicazione all'università e sono giornalista. Vivo quotidianamente i social e i rapporti causa-effetto scatenati dalla comunicazione via web. 

Per me, quell'annuncio, in quel preciso momento, vuol dire una sola cosa: preparatevi che domani chiudiamo il mercato con un ultimo giro di "passiamo alle cose formali". Con un acquisto (o più). L'avessero annunciato per l'1, avrei detto subito che sarebbe stato un evento celebrativo per rivivere insieme le tappe del nostro calciomercato.


----------



## Rossonero97 (30 Agosto 2017)

Qualcuno mi spieghi perché campopiano prima dice di non poter svelare nulla sull'evento e poi dopo un po dice ché è un riepilogo degli acquisti. 
Per me sta trollando.....


----------



## Gatto (30 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Se devo sopportare dei pagliacci, preferisco sopportare dei pagliacci che hanno 5 Champions alle spalle.



Vabbè.siamo in modalità vedova in questo momento.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Agosto 2017)

C'è poco da giustificare.
Tutti i tifosi, di qualunque squadra, sognano un acquisto bomba il 31 agosto.
Figuriamoci noi che ci arriviam oaffamati dopo anni di orrori estivi, e dopo due mesi di acquisti a raffica e un agosto sottotono in cui aspettavamo Aubameyang o Belotti.
Anche Paperino sa una cosa del genere, come ragiona qualunque tifoso.

Questa volta hanno veramente pestato una grossa, grossa caccona. Gaffe ingiustificabile.


----------



## Igniorante (30 Agosto 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Questo succede quando dai un incarico così importante all'amico di... clientelismo e polpettine allo stato puro.
> Prima gaffe, se così si può definire, della società. Brutta brutta roba a livello di immagine, anche solo la sua assunzione. E ieri qui sul forum c'era chi diceva che da dipendente di Ac Milan, Campopiano gode della massima credibilità, pazzesco. Un giornalista messo a gestire i social...
> Queste sono proprio quelle cose che mi fanno cadere le braccia.



Bah, già che questo "personaggio" non fosse nè conosciuto nè tenuto in considerazione da nessuno, prima del closing, la dice lunga per quanto mi riguarda.


----------



## krull (30 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Io eviterei di parlare di utenti "medi", perchè non è quello il punto. Io non mi reputo per niente tale. Anzi, ho studiato comunicazione all'università e sono giornalista. Vivo quotidianamente i social e i rapporti causa-effetto scatenati dalla comunicazione via web.
> 
> Per me, quell'annuncio, in quel preciso momento, vuol dire una sola cosa: preparatevi che domani chiudiamo il mercato con un ultimo giro di "passiamo alle cose formali". Con un acquisto (o più). L'avessero annunciato per l'1, avrei detto subito che sarebbe stato un evento celebrativo per rivivere insieme le tappe del nostro calciomercato.



Ragioni rapportandoti con te stesso  non funziona così sui social. Lo sai perfettamente cosa succederà...se anche uno strenuo difensore societario come sei sempre stato tu sarebbe deluso figuriamoci "gli indecisi". E nel momento i cui hai una tifoseria compatta per il 75/80 % con il 10/15 di indecisi questa cosa ti metterebbe contro almeno 2/5 dei pro e tutti gli indecisi. Sono soldi eh...soldi che si volatilizzano.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (30 Agosto 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> C'è poco da giustificare.
> Tutti i tifosi, di qualunque squadra, sognano un acquisto bomba il 31 agosto.
> Figuriamoci noi che ci arriviam oaffamati dopo anni di orrori estivi, e dopo due mesi di acquisti a raffica e un agosto sottotono in cui aspettavamo Aubameyang o Belotti.
> Anche Paperino sa una cosa del genere, come ragiona qualunque tifoso.
> ...


sante parole...se mi dici il primo Agosto sono finiti i soldi il mercato è chiuso posso accettarlo...soprattutto dopo un Giugno Luglio spettacolare...ma dopo un Agosto schifoso e indegno come questo anche la presa per il culo finale no...hanno completamente disintegrato l'entusiasmo di milioni di tifosi...questi non stanno bene di testa santo dio...ma come ti viene in mente una roba del genere ad un giorno dalla fine ma sei ritardato???


----------



## Mc-Milan (30 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Ormai è diventata semplicemente una questione di principio e di etica. Nessuno si aspettava più colpi tra il 30 e il 31 (o quantomeno erano pochi). Avremmo gioito di come è cambiato l'ambiente e dell'ottima rosa allestita, al netto di alcune mancanze. Però se te ne esci così all'ultimo giorno di mercato, creando hype (perchè è quello che hanno fatto), non va bene. Lo "stay tuned", le reti unificate, l'utilizzo dell'acronimo sul motto famosissimo della nostra estate: sono tutti tasselli che creano un puzzle preciso, che poi non può essere disatteso. Errore comunicativo grave. Niente di più e niente di meno. Il malcontento non ha a che fare direttamente con la campagna acquisti.



Concordo su tutto.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (30 Agosto 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> C'è poco da giustificare.
> Tutti i tifosi, di qualunque squadra, sognano un acquisto bomba il 31 agosto.
> Figuriamoci noi che ci arriviam oaffamati dopo anni di orrori estivi, e dopo due mesi di acquisti a raffica e un agosto sottotono in cui aspettavamo Aubameyang o Belotti.
> Anche Paperino sa una cosa del genere, come ragiona qualunque tifoso.
> ...



Aspetta di vedere cosa sarà. Se è davvero un riepilogo non ne vedo il senso e sarebbe la prima cosa che non mi piace...poi in questa maniera!! Ma devo dire che me la vivo con molta più leggerezza rispetto a quanto sto leggendo. Sono comunque felicissimo dell'operato


----------



## Wildbone (30 Agosto 2017)

Comunque, ragazzi, per dovere di cronaca: il Community Manager gestisce le iniziative quotidiane di una comunità (tipo ritrovi, sondaggi, forum, iniziative ecc.), mentre il Social Media Manager gestisce la comunicazione delle pagine social. È a tutti gli effetti un "uomo marketing da social". Ovvio che le due figure collaborano tra di loro. Ma sono diverse.

La comunicazione social nel Milan non la gestisce Campopiano, che invece mette semplicemente in pratica le iniziative comunicative arrivategli dall'altro dipartimento, quello guidato da Guadagnini.


----------



## luigi61 (30 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Io eviterei di parlare di utenti "medi", perchè non è quello il punto. Io non mi reputo per niente tale. Anzi, ho studiato comunicazione all'università e sono giornalista. Vivo quotidianamente i social e i rapporti causa-effetto scatenati dalla comunicazione via web.
> 
> Per me, quell'annuncio, in quel preciso momento, vuol dire una sola cosa: preparatevi che domani chiudiamo il mercato con un ultimo giro di "passiamo alle cose formali". Con un acquisto (o più). L'avessero annunciato per l'1, avrei detto subito che sarebbe stato un evento celebrativo per rivivere insieme le tappe del nostro calciomercato.



Ma come si fa a rigor di logica, di un minimo di pragmatismo a non pensarla così, a non dare questa interpretazione, ma non perché è una chimera ma solo ed unicamente per LOGICA ELEMENTARE; siamo però tutti, me compreso, terrorizzati che possa trattarsi davvero contro ogni logica di un'evento celebrativo; onestamente questo spasmo questa aspettativa questa per certi versi angoscia e stata creata dalla società stessa che se non fosse come dice Wildbone e come anche io credo, sarebbe un boomerang negativa non di poco conto....
DITA INCROCIATE E...CUORE IN GOLA


----------



## malos (30 Agosto 2017)

Rossonero97 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi spieghi perché campopiano prima dice di non poter svelare nulla sull'evento e poi dopo un po dice ché è un riepilogo degli acquisti.
> Per me sta trollando.....



Uno che ha in mano i social del Milan non può trollare, stiamo scherzando? Lo faccia, nel caso senta il bisogno impellente di bimbominkiare, con i suoi personali.


----------



## mabadi (30 Agosto 2017)

Magari domani super r regalo


----------



## Wildbone (30 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ragioni rapportandoti con te stesso  non funziona così sui social. Lo sai perfettamente cosa succederà...se anche uno strenuo difensore societario come sei sempre stato tu sarebbe deluso figuriamoci "gli indecisi". E nel momento i cui hai una tifoseria compatta per il 75/80 % con il 10/15 di indecisi questa cosa ti metterebbe contro almeno 2/5 dei pro e tutti gli indecisi. Sono soldi eh...soldi che si volatilizzano.



Intendevo dire che anche io, che non sono un utente "medio", ho capito esattamente le stesse cose che avrebbe capito un utente "medio". Certo, le reazioni domani saranno molto differenti. Io sono tranquillo, cerco solo di essere obiettivo sull'errore di comunicazione.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (30 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> King, se leggi un acronimo sul motto "Passiamo alle cose formali" (che ha accompagnato, quasi fosse il martello inesorabile di un giudice che annuncia una sentenza, ogni singolo acquisto), e gli avvicini le parole "show" e "stay tuned", mettendo poi la data dell'ultima giornata di calciomercato, tu, di grazia, a cosa penseresti?
> 
> *Ripeto, le parole sono importanti. Vanno usate con cautela*.


Esatto. Allora tutte queste figure, esperti di comunicazione, che ci stanno a fare?


----------



## krull (30 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Comunque, ragazzi, per dovere di cronaca: il Community Manager gestisce le iniziative quotidiane di una comunità (tipo ritrovi, sondaggi, forum, iniziative ecc.), mentre il Social Media Manager gestisce la comunicazione delle pagine social. È a tutti gli effetti un "uomo marketing da social". Ovvio che le due figure collaborano tra di loro. Ma sono diverse.
> 
> La comunicazione social nel Milan non la gestisce Campopiano, che invece mette semplicemente in pratica le iniziative comunicative arrivategli dall'altro dipartimento, quello guidato da Guadagnini.


E perché risponde in prima persona su questa Cosa? Se non é sua competenza non ne deve rispondere.


----------



## Rossonero97 (30 Agosto 2017)

malos ha scritto:


> Uno che ha in mano i social del Milan non può trollare, stiamo scherzando? Lo faccia, nel caso senta il bisogno impellente di bimbominkiare, con i suoi personali.


Sta trollando lo intendo nel senso che pur di alleggerire la cosa prr domani dice che è un riepilogo. Sarà pure in riepilogo ma con una nuova figura da aggiungere alla lista


----------



## Jackdvmilan (30 Agosto 2017)

Pensate quanto sarebbe bella una scena del genere: parte la live, mandano il video autocelebrativo e quando si ristabilisce il collegamento compaiono Fassone e Mirabelli con l'ultimo acquisto...sarebbe una figata pazzesca, ma ahime non ci credo troppo...anzi, quasi zero


----------



## Rossonero97 (30 Agosto 2017)

State sereni con l'uscita di Niang un acquisto verrà fatto


----------



## Mc-Milan (30 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ragioni rapportandoti con te stesso  non funziona così sui social. Lo sai perfettamente cosa succederà...se anche uno strenuo difensore societario come sei sempre stato tu sarebbe deluso figuriamoci "gli indecisi". E nel momento i cui hai una tifoseria compatta per il 75/80 % con il 10/15 di indecisi questa cosa ti metterebbe contro almeno 2/5 dei pro e tutti gli indecisi. Sono soldi eh...soldi che si volatilizzano.



Ah questo sicuro!sono con la società al 100%,ma questo scivolone,grave per l'impatto che ha sulla considerazione generale,lo si poteva tranquillamente evitare,o cmq fare un video senza tutta questa propaganda!
Poi io sono di quelli che dice voliamo basso,la celebrazione dell'ottima campagna acquisti,senza ancora avere un vero riscontro sul campo,è decisamente fuori luogo...
Lo trovo talmente assurdo che quasi non ci credo....


----------



## Gatto (30 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> E perché risponde in prima persona su questa Cosa? Se non é sua competenza non ne deve rispondere.



Lo fa in virtù di community manager


----------



## fra29 (30 Agosto 2017)

Milanchina ha scritto:


> Scisate ma secondo voi perchè non han messo il significato di #apacf? Secondo me perche quella a non sta per adesso



In effetti quella A ha poco senso.. 
Almeno tutti quanti non abbiamo sempre detto sui social "passiamo alle cose formali"?


----------



## Wildbone (30 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> E perché risponde in prima persona su questa Cosa? Se non é sua competenza non ne deve rispondere.



No. Su quello è giusto. Lui svolge anche la figura del mediatore tra la società e la tifoseria sui social e sui forum. Però non deve essere quello che "crea" direttamente i contenuti comunicativi. Quello lo deve fare Guadagnini e la sua squadra.


----------



## Milanchina (30 Agosto 2017)

Ragazzi steve jobs era il re dei troll...ed era a capo dell'apple... campopiano si puo permettere di trollarci


----------



## Igniorante (30 Agosto 2017)

Milanchina ha scritto:


> Ragazzi steve jobs era il re dei troll...ed era a capo dell'apple... campopiano si puo permettere di trollarci



Spero sia un post ironico


----------



## Milanchina (30 Agosto 2017)

Nel senso che secondo me faranno un annuncio e per creare ancora piu clamore fanno un po di show! In ogni caso si sapra tutto prima di domani sera secondo me!


----------



## Black (30 Agosto 2017)

sarà, ma io voglio credere fino all'ultimo che domani ci sarà una sorpresa. Le dichiarazioni di Riso mi fanno ben sperare. Se poi non sarà così, è un clamoroso autogol fare questo annuncio l'ultimo giorno di mercato solo per un riepilogo


----------



## mandraghe (30 Agosto 2017)

Milanchina ha scritto:


> Ragazzi steve jobs era il re dei troll...ed era a capo dell'apple... campopiano si puo permettere di trollarci




Campopiano dovrebbe mostrare rispetto verso persone senza le quali sarebbe ancora un oscuro e mediocre giornalista del cds.


----------



## Cantastorie (30 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> King, se leggi un acronimo sul motto "Passiamo alle cose formali" (che ha accompagnato, quasi fosse il martello inesorabile di un giudice che annuncia una sentenza, ogni singolo acquisto), e gli avvicini le parole "show" e "stay tuned", mettendo poi la data dell'ultima giornata di calciomercato, tu, di grazia, a cosa penseresti?
> 
> Ripeto, le parole sono importanti. Vanno usate con cautela.



Esatto. Però c'è anche l'opzione "capra e cavoli". Il live serale è il riassunto degli acquisti, ma qualche ora prima viene ufficializzato l'ultimo acquisto. Così: Campopiano non ha mentito e il Milan fa comunque l'acquistone. Rimango comunque dell'idea che quella "A" iniziale non stia per "Adesso".


----------



## krull (30 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> No. Su quello è giusto. Lui svolge anche la figura del mediatore tra la società e la tifoseria sui social e sui forum. Però non deve essere quello che "crea" direttamente i contenuti comunicativi. Quello lo deve fare Guadagnini e la sua squadra.



Quello é compito dell'ambasciatore. Lui é Community Manager. Questo genere di cose diffuse via social sono per forza di cose condivise da tutta l'area comunicativa. E se lui non facesse parte di questa iniziativa non dovrebbe risponderne, soprattutto ad uno come La Scala che di fatto, essendo si tifoso ma anche azionista gli chiedeva in pratica spiegazioni. Non possono esserci cani sciolti nella comunicazione soprattutto quando inoltri messaggi criptici ai tifosi. O tutti zitti o tutti che dicono la stessa cosa. Delle due devono sceglierne una altrimenti uno dei 2 (lui o Suma) rimane screditato.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (30 Agosto 2017)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Esatto. Però c'è anche l'opzione "capra e cavoli". Il live serale è il riassunto degli acquisti, ma qualche ora prima viene ufficializzato l'ultimo acquisto. Così: Campopiano non ha mentito e il Milan fa comunque l'acquistone. Rimango comunque dell'idea che quella "A" iniziale non stia per "Adesso".



Ragazzi se alludete ad Aubameyang lasciate stare. Dopo la 7 a Kalinic è praticamente impossibile.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Agosto 2017)

[MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION] rispetta le idee altrui ed evita certi messaggi.


----------



## Ecthelion (30 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Quello é compito dell'ambasciatore. Lui é Community Manager. Questo genere di cose diffuse via social sono per forza di cose condivise da tutta l'area comunicativa. E se lui non facesse parte di questa iniziativa non dovrebbe risponderne, soprattutto ad uno come La Scala che di fatto, essendo si tifoso ma anche azionista gli chiedeva in pratica spiegazioni. Non possono esserci cani sciolti nella comunicazione soprattutto quando inoltri messaggi criptici ai tifosi. O tutti zitti o tutti che dicono la stessa cosa. Delle due devono sceglierne una altrimenti uno dei 2 (lui o Suma) rimane screditato.



Concordo al 100%


----------



## Gatto (30 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Quello é compito dell'ambasciatore. Lui é Community Manager. Questo genere di cose diffuse via social sono per forza di cose condivise da tutta l'area comunicativa. E se lui non facesse parte di questa iniziativa non dovrebbe risponderne, soprattutto ad uno come La Scala che di fatto, essendo si tifoso ma anche azionista gli chiedeva in pratica spiegazioni. Non possono esserci cani sciolti nella comunicazione soprattutto quando inoltri messaggi criptici ai tifosi. O tutti zitti o tutti che dicono la stessa cosa. Delle due devono sceglierne una altrimenti uno dei 2 (lui o Suma) rimane screditato.



Ahahahaha ma dai Krull, se fai uno storico delle anticipazioni di mercato di Suma altro che screditato


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Agosto 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> Ahahahaha ma dai Krull, se fai uno storico delle anticipazioni di mercato di Suma altro che screditato



Suma non ha fatto un'anticipazione di mercato, ma ha spiegato in cosa consisterà un evento organizzato dal club.
Roba di sua competenza eh.


----------



## DrHouse (30 Agosto 2017)

Da quando Campopiano è entrato nel team, non ne azzeccano più.

Mi dispiace, ma hanno fatto una figuraccia colossale.

La celebrazione del mercato la fai il primo settembre.
Non crei hype nei tifosi senza motivo.

L'hanno fatta fuori dal vaso


----------



## Gatto (30 Agosto 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Suma non ha fatto un'anticipazione di mercato, ma ha spiegato in cosa consisterà un evento organizzato dal club.
> Roba di sua competenza eh.



Ho sufficiente conoscenza del personaggio per sapere che trolla su qualsiasi argomento.


----------



## krull (30 Agosto 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> Ahahahaha ma dai Krull, se fai uno storico delle anticipazioni di mercato di Suma altro che screditato


Non c'entra questo su. Ho fatto un discorso diverso. Un conto é il mercato sul quale Suma giustamente non puó essere informato se non con notizie ufficiali o ufficiose. Ma qui si tratta di un iniziativa della comunicazione. Comunicazione della quale, ovviamente, fa parte anche lui.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (30 Agosto 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Da quando Campopiano è entrato nel team, non ne azzeccano più.
> 
> Mi dispiace, ma hanno fatto una figuraccia colossale.
> 
> ...


ma poi il 31 Agosto ...ma santo dio fatele l'1 ste robe che non fregano a NESSUNO...così non create ste polemiche assurde...


----------



## Gatto (30 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Non c'entra questo su. Ho fatto un discorso diverso. Un conto é il mercato sul quale Suma giustamente non puó essere informato se non con notizie ufficiali o ufficiose. Ma qui si tratta di un iniziativa della comunicazione. Comunicazione della quale, ovviamente, fa parte anche lui.



Suma è un trollatore seriale in ogni ambito e grado.Fidati


----------



## kYMERA (30 Agosto 2017)

Annunciano un acquisto. Vi pare che Riso fa 3 ore di meeting con Mirabelli, esce da li e dice "Mirabelli ha cose interessanti", poi sto video e crediamo tutti a Suma che dice "presentazione degli acquisti", il 31 di agosto?
E' un acquisto. Sicuro.


----------



## Ambrole (30 Agosto 2017)

Se domani non arriva nessuno fanno davvero una figuraccia


----------



## Guglielmo90 (30 Agosto 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Da quando Campopiano è entrato nel team, non ne azzeccano più.
> 
> Mi dispiace, ma hanno fatto una figuraccia colossale.
> 
> ...



Che poi anche la celebrazione/riepilogo del mercato è una cavolata pazzesca. Tra l'altro l'avevano già fatta, ora si è aggiunto solo Kalinic. Fai celebrazione di acquisti che ancora devono dimostrare tutto sul campo? Ma siamo seri?


----------



## Zenos (30 Agosto 2017)

Mi sa che a Miramax e Fassone conviene domani prendere una valigia carica di pecunia e completare la rosa.


----------



## krull (30 Agosto 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> Suma è un trollatore seriale in ogni ambito e grado.Fidati



Di nuovo ti dico che non é il caso di screditare quello che comunque é un tuo collega. Collega che lavora per il Milan da quanto? Campopiano da quanto lavora per il Milan? Capisci che non va bene che 2 voci di una stessa area si (eventualmente) screditano a vicenda? Sono loro stessi ad aver detto che bisogna essere uniti.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (30 Agosto 2017)

.


----------



## Wildbone (30 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Quello é compito dell'ambasciatore. Lui é Community Manager. Questo genere di cose diffuse via social sono per forza di cose condivise da tutta l'area comunicativa. E se lui non facesse parte di questa iniziativa non dovrebbe risponderne, soprattutto ad uno come La Scala che di fatto, essendo si tifoso ma anche azionista gli chiedeva in pratica spiegazioni. Non possono esserci cani sciolti nella comunicazione soprattutto quando inoltri messaggi criptici ai tifosi. O tutti zitti o tutti che dicono la stessa cosa. Delle due devono sceglierne una altrimenti uno dei 2 (lui o Suma) rimane screditato.



Ma infatti io non penso proprio che l'annuncio e lo show siano nati da un'idea di Campopiano. Non me ne capaciterei, visto il curriculum di Campopiano. E comunque, se anche fosse, deve prima aver ricevuto al 100% l'autorizzazione da Guadagnini, che gli è superiore in tutto e per tutto.


----------



## mandraghe (30 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Non c'entra questo su. Ho fatto un discorso diverso. Un conto é il mercato sul quale Suma giustamente non puó essere informato se non con notizie ufficiali o ufficiose. Ma qui si tratta di un iniziativa della comunicazione. Comunicazione della quale, ovviamente, fa parte anche lui.




Già, qui si parla di comunicazione di un'azienda che fattura 250 mln e che è conosciuta in tutto il mondo, perciò ci vogliono serietà e persone capaci perché sbagliare in questo settore può avere effetti deleteri ed oggi con quel video che annuncia una auto celebrazione si è fatto un errore colossale.


----------



## krull (30 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Ma infatti io non penso proprio che l'annuncio e lo show siano nati da un'idea di Campopiano. Non me ne capaciterei, visto il curriculum di Campopiano. E comunque, se anche fosse, deve prima aver ricevuto al 100% l'autorizzazione da Guadagnini, che gli è superiore in tutto e per tutto.



E di nuovo ti chiedo il perché ne risponde lui...se non é tua competenza non rispondi o rispondi che non sai nulla.


----------



## Gatto (30 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Di nuovo ti dico che non é il caso di screditare quello che comunque é un tuo collega. Collega che lavora per il Milan da quanto? Campopiano da quanto lavora per il Milan? Capisci che non va bene che 2 voci di una stessa area si (eventualmente) screditano a vicenda? Sono loro stessi ad aver detto che bisogna essere uniti.



Si stanno coprendo a vicenda per nascondere qualcosa Krull. Da qualsivoglia punto di vista la si guardi questo "evento" è troppo surreale per essere solo una celebrazione. Ultimo giorno di mercato,piattaforme diverse, Riso che se ne esce in quel modo da Casa Milan. Mi pare davvero una boiata assurda suicidarsi in questo modo mediaticamente. Poi magari sbaglio io,non ho la palla di vetro e domani assisteremo davvero a una apologia del nostro mercato ma la trovo davvero inverosimile.


----------



## luigi61 (30 Agosto 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> Ho sufficiente conoscenza del personaggio per sapere che trolla su qualsiasi argomento.



Io credo che domani sera ci sia un'annuncio; quello che non mi torna tanto è mettere su tutto sto baraccone e annunciare Jankto.....bravo per l'amor di Dio ma assolutamente niente di eclatante; comunque non si dovrebbe uscire dalla rosa di Riso... .


----------



## Zenos (30 Agosto 2017)

[MENTION=235]Zenos[/MENTION] basta riportare i commenti da altri lidi


----------



## ARKANA (30 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Di nuovo ti dico che non é il caso di screditare quello che comunque é un tuo collega. Collega che lavora per il Milan da quanto? Campopiano da quanto lavora per il Milan? Capisci che non va bene che 2 voci di una stessa area si (eventualmente) screditano a vicenda? Sono loro stessi ad aver detto che bisogna essere uniti.



Non succede...ma se dovesse arrivare qualcuno di interessante pensi che il giorno dopo i tifosi pensino e siano feliici per il nuovo acquisto oppure al fatto che suma e campopiano si sono screditati? Se dovesse arrivare sono convinto al 100% che nel giro di due giorni di questa storia non si ricorderà più nessuno (a parte forse i diretti interessati), si potrebbe vedere anche come una bugia a fin di bene alla fine


----------



## MaschioAlfa (30 Agosto 2017)

Aspettare a sputare sentenze dopo il famigerato LIVE? 

Troppo mestruo.... 

Io me la godo comunque.
Presentazione di 11 ( dicasi 11 nuovi giocatori) nuova dirigenza, 200 milioni spesi sul mercato, rosa rivoltata, sacchi Dell umido spediti in discarica e gli ultimi sull uscio Dell porta, un presidente che indossa la maglia di ghost in the shell..., baresi Gattuso Abbiati Galli in ruoli chiave della società, 

... Ma qua niente... A lamentarsi di un ******* video show da passare alle cose formali..


A volte penso veramente di meritare la vecchia dirigenza,
Le prese in giro, quelle vere! 

Io domani me la godo, anche senza il nuovo ultimo arrivo.



Ma qua a pensare alla comunicazione di Campopiano agli hype creati, alle aspettative mancate , a Guadagnini che non licenzia Campopiano,


----------



## Wildbone (30 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> E di nuovo ti chiedo il perché ne risponde lui...se non é tua competenza non rispondi o rispondi che non sai nulla.



Ancora. Lui può mediare tranquillamente tra i tifosi e la società. Se gli fanno domande, ed è stato autorizzato a dare informazioni precise, può farlo. Se invece non può dire nulla, può fare due cose: temporeggiare, cercando di creare un clima più rilassato, oppure può depistare per non svelare la reale strategia comunicativa del Milan. Di certo, non è Guadagnini che si deve occupare di rispondere ai tifosi, perchè lui è il cordinatore "supremo" della comunicazione del club, non quello che la deve veicolare (di quello si occupano il Social Media Manager e il Community Manager, con due atteggiamenti differenti). Il Community Manager è un po' come un relatore pubblico.


----------



## luigi61 (30 Agosto 2017)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Non succede...ma se dovesse arrivare qualcuno di interessante pensi che il giorno dopo i tifosi pensino e siano feliici per il nuovo acquisto oppure al fatto che suma e campopiano si sono screditati? Se dovesse arrivare sono convinto al 100% che nel giro di due giorni di questa storia non si ricorderà più nessuno (a parte forse i diretti interessati), si potrebbe vedere anche come una bugia a fin di bene alla fine



Arkana quello che dici è poco ma sicuro....sai qual'è il problema ? Se al contrario non succede niente! allora questa storia rimarrà nella memoria negativamente per anni..


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2017)

Non c'è nulla ragazzi.

Sky non parla minimamente di colpi in entrata.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (30 Agosto 2017)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Non succede...ma se dovesse arrivare qualcuno di interessante pensi che il giorno dopo i tifosi pensino e siano feliici per il nuovo acquisto oppure al fatto che suma e campopiano si sono screditati? Se dovesse arrivare sono convinto al 100% che nel giro di due giorni di questa storia non si ricorderà più nessuno (a parte forse i diretti interessati), si potrebbe vedere anche come una bugia a fin di bene alla fine



Stai sereno...

Anche arrivasse cristiano Ronaldo, 
Qualcuno salterebbe fuori con la storia che è vecchio, 
Non ha più stimoli,
È stato pagato troppo,
Eccetera 
Eccetera
Eccetera


----------



## Zenos (30 Agosto 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Aspettare a sputare sentenze dopo il famigerato LIVE?
> 
> Troppo mestruo....
> 
> ...



Un video riassuntivo poteva essere fatto l 1 Settembre.Farlo domani,creando questo grosso hype,in un mese in cui si aspettavano Belotti e Aube e che invece è arrivato il discreto kalinic,beh sarebbe da considerare una perculata che forse neanche il peggior Galliani avrebbe avuto il coraggio di compiere.


----------



## Gatto (30 Agosto 2017)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Io credo che domani sera ci sia un'annuncio; quello che non mi torna tanto è mettere su tutto sto baraccone e annunciare Jankto.....bravo per l'amor di Dio ma assolutamente niente di eclatante; comunque non si dovrebbe uscire dalla rosa di Riso... .



E infatti nemmeno io credo sia Jankto che, per quanto bravo, non vale un annuncio a piattaforme unificate, con tanto di Show programmato. Qualcosa bolle in pentola, Non so cosa, ma non si indice un evento del genere l'ultimo giorno di mercato per un calciatore di belle speranze dell'Udinese.


----------



## Wildbone (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non c'è nulla ragazzi.
> 
> Sky non parla minimamente di colpi in entrata.



O "surpraise" o fail comunicativo. Aspettiamo domani e vediamo.
L'importante è non fare gli isterici, ma solo constatare le cose come stanno. Dal 1 settembre amici come prima, con l'implicito accordo che non si vorranno più vedere degli errori del genere. Perchè sono proprio stupidi e inutili.


----------



## sballotello (30 Agosto 2017)

riso e' stato 3 ore in sede oggi pomeriggio per cosa? per registrare il video?


----------



## Gatto (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non c'è nulla ragazzi.
> 
> Sky non parla minimamente di colpi in entrata.



Admin magari a Sky non sanno nulla eh..Dopo le frecciate della D'Amico,se si tratta di roba grossa, magari hanno messo la museruola alle loro fonti.


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> Admin magari a Sky non sanno nulla eh..Dopo le frecciate della D'Amico,se si tratta di roba grossa, magari hanno messo la museruola alle loro fonti.



A 24 ore dalla chiusura è impossibile che non esca niente di niente.

Non c'è solo il Milan. Quando tratti un giocatore, ci sono anche le società che vendono che se la possono "cantare" tranquillamente agli amici giornalisti.


----------



## SoloMVB (30 Agosto 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Aspettare a sputare sentenze dopo il famigerato LIVE?
> 
> Troppo mestruo....
> 
> ...



Tu domani te la godi,io spero di entrare in champions,ma se cosi non sara' perche' hanno lasciato lacune nella rosa e i titolari scoppieranno a marzo causa doppio impegno(l'Europa League e' massacrante),vedrai come godrai a giugno prox !!!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (30 Agosto 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> riso e' stato 3 ore in sede oggi pomeriggio per cosa? per registrare il video?



Fassone scappato da casa Milan alle 16.30 
Per andare a fare la pupu.


----------



## Cantastorie (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> A 24 ore dalla chiusura è impossibile che non esca niente di niente.
> 
> Non c'è solo il Milan. Quando tratti un giocatore, ci sono anche le società che vendono che se la possono "cantare" tranquillamente agli amici giornalisti.



A meno che tu non gli faccia firmare prima un patto di riservatezza o che chi vende non voglia farlo sapere prima per altri motivi


----------



## Roccoro (30 Agosto 2017)

Io spero in un ultimo grande colpo, almeno fanno la live domani sera con tutti felici e contenti,dato che non penso che la facciano domani sera senza un acquisto


----------



## luigi61 (30 Agosto 2017)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> A meno che tu non gli faccia firmare prima un patto di riservatezza o che chi vende non voglia farlo sapere prima per altri motivi



Se così fosse sarebbe un pesce grosso ma grosso altro che Jankto; da D. Costa in su. ..


----------



## Milanchina (30 Agosto 2017)

Vabbe nessuna testata ha riportato che aubameyang ieri ha scritto si torna in italia e poi ha cancellato tutto!
E tra l'altro stasera aube se ne esce con la storia dell'hacker! Chiaro riferimento alla mossa social di donnarumma


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2017)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> A meno che tu non gli faccia firmare prima un patto di riservatezza o che chi vende non voglia farlo sapere prima per altri motivi



Mah, mi sembra roba da film.


----------



## Gatto (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> A 24 ore dalla chiusura è impossibile che non esca niente di niente.
> 
> Non c'è solo il Milan. Quando tratti un giocatore, ci sono anche le società che vendono che se la possono "cantare" tranquillamente agli amici giornalisti.



Giusto. Ma magari siamo in presenza del primo colpo di calciomercato completamente silenziato della storia. A scanso di equivoci, sto ipotizzando come tutti ma questa storia da qualsiasi punto di vista la si guardi è strana. O è il colpo del secolo o una clamorosa gaffe comunicativa.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (30 Agosto 2017)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Tu domani te la godi,io spero di entrare in champions,ma se cosi non sara' perche' hanno lasciato lacune nella rosa e i titolari scoppieranno a marzo causa doppio impegno(l'Europa League e' massacrante),vedrai come godrai a giugno prox !!!



Me la godro comunque, stanne certo.

Me la godro perché la proprietà mi ha liberato da Galliani e Berlusconi, perché hanno messo 200 milioni sul mercato,
Perché fassone e Mirabelli hanno messo tutto il loro impegno e la loro capacità per RIFARE dalle MACERIE una rosa che PER OVVII motivi NON poteva essere completa in un unica sessione di mercato.

Ma non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire


----------



## luigi61 (30 Agosto 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> Giusto. Ma magari siamo in presenza del primo colpo di calciomercato completamente silenziato della storia. A scanso di equivoci, sto ipotizzando come tutti ma questa storia da qualsiasi punto di vista la si guardi è strana. O è il colpo del secolo o una clamorosa gaffe comunicativa.



Comunque la si voglia guardare questa storia ha aspetti inquietanti; come è possibile che per un grande colpo , a cui probabilmente avranno dovuto lavorare a lungo, non sia trapelato nulla nemmeno uno spiffero; e come è possibile una gaffe comunicativa di queste dimensioni che pagherebbero in termini di credibilità ma non solo....un vero mistero che ha agitato una serata tranquilla in attesa di un'ipotetico Rafinha


----------



## Gatto (30 Agosto 2017)

D'accordissimo con te. Siamo tornati protagonisti sul mercato come non accadeva da secoli, in attesa di esserlo anche sul campo. Se poi qualcuno pensava che diventassimo l'antagonista del Real in una sola sessione di mercato sono problemi suoi. Personalmente ,ho vissuto almeno 32 anni di calciomercato del Milan e non ho mai visto una campagna acquisti così titanica e mirata come la nostra di quest'anno.


----------



## Wildbone (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mah, mi sembra roba da film.



Beh, oddio. Io che, nel mio piccolo, faccio il giornalista videoludico, ogni volta che provo un titolo in anteprima o partecipo a qualche evento/press-tour, sono obbligato a sottostare a un embargo e a firmare un NDA chilometrico che mi vieta di diffondere notizie (o anche di parlare di un gioco pubblicamente) prima di una determinata data e un orario. In caso contrario, ci sono delle penali di decine o centinaia di migliaia di euro da pagare. E se capita a me, che mi rapporto sì con grandi società (Square-Enix, Bethesda, Sony ecc.) ma non certo a riguardo di cose multimilionarie come l'acquisizione di un calciatore importante, non vedo perchè non possa capitare tra società che trattano sulla base di milioni di euro.


----------



## Gatto (31 Agosto 2017)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Comunque la si voglia guardare questa storia ha aspetti inquietanti; come è possibile che per un grande colpo , a cui probabilmente avranno dovuto lavorare a lungo, non sia trapelato nulla nemmeno uno spiffero; e come è possibile una gaffe comunicativa di queste dimensioni che pagherebbero in termini di credibilità ma non solo....un vero mistero che ha agitato una serata tranquilla in attesa di un'ipotetico Rafinha



Se si tratterà di un top player sarà un acquisto che farà scuola per il modo in cui è stato condotto. Io non so più cosa pensare. Una cosa è certa e credo nessuno possa negarla. Questo evento annunciato per domani è davvero singolare per le modalità e la tempistica.


----------



## Igniorante (31 Agosto 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Me la godro comunque, stanne certo.
> 
> Me la godro perché la proprietà mi ha liberato da Galliani e Berlusconi, perché hanno messo 200 milioni sul mercato,
> Perché fassone e Mirabelli hanno messo tutto il loro impegno e la loro capacità per RIFARE dalle MACERIE una rosa che PER OVVII motivi NON poteva essere completa in un unica sessione di mercato.
> ...



su questo non si può far altro che concordare al 100%


----------



## Mc-Milan (31 Agosto 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> Giusto. Ma magari siamo in presenza del primo colpo di calciomercato completamente silenziato della storia. A scanso di equivoci, sto ipotizzando come tutti ma questa storia da qualsiasi punto di vista la si guardi è strana. O è il colpo del secolo o una clamorosa gaffe comunicativa.



Ecco a questo già credo meno..ma effettivamente è così!
Pure io che non só un piffero di comunicazione,e tanto meno ne sono a capo in una società come il Milan,mi renderei conto che presentarmi con un annuncio del genere,a fare una live l'ultimo giorno di mercato,sul mercato già fatto,è una grandissima ca....a!!!


----------



## Casnop (31 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> A 24 ore dalla chiusura è impossibile che non esca niente di niente.
> 
> Non c'è solo il Milan. Quando tratti un giocatore, ci sono anche le società che vendono che se la possono "cantare" tranquillamente agli amici giornalisti.


Il nome di Jankto è uscito questa sera da Pedulla', fonte giornalistica notoriamente molto vicina all'ultimo Milan. Operazione, si legge, condizionata a quella in uscita di Niang, benché si fatichi a capire la connessione tecnica tra i due giocatori, e per questo motivo coperta perché condizionata alla esecuzione di quella. Il suo agente Riso è stato a Casa Milan, ieri, e vi ha sostato per ben tre ore, segno di un intenso incontro di lavoro con Mirabelli. Abituiamoci, poi, ad operazioni che si sviluppano vorticosamente nel corso delle ore dell'ultima giornata di mercato, con strategie e trattative che si fanno e si disfano nel breve volgere di pochi minuti. Detta operazioni di mercato, qualunque esse siano, e questo è ormai chiaro, non hanno nulla a che vedere con il famoso show in onda nella tarda serata di oggi, ma potrebbero influenzarne il corso.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (31 Agosto 2017)

E figura di melma fu....


----------



## Cantastorie (31 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mah, mi sembra roba da film.



La mia speranza è proprio questa: che abbiano studiato una cosa da film. Durante il mercato crei l'hype, ad un certo punto uccidi gli entusiasmi "questa maglia l'avenvamo tenuta per..." poi cominci a fare cose che sembrano strane (annunci ridicoli e via dicendo). però Poi, l'ultimo giorno, annunci il pezzo grosso.con la Campagna abbonamenti ancora aperta, e in più il mini abbonamento uefa. oltre a far salire gli animi a mille mostri di aver fatto il contrario degli ultimi mercati dell'ultima gestione. L'ultimo giorno invece di raccattare ciò che trovi in giro presenti un acquisto "miratissimo".


----------



## fra29 (31 Agosto 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> E infatti nemmeno io credo sia Jankto che, per quanto bravo, non vale un annuncio a piattaforme unificate, con tanto di Show programmato. Qualcosa bolle in pentola, Non so cosa, ma non si indice un evento del genere l'ultimo giorno di mercato per un calciatore di belle speranze dell'Udinese.



A quanto pare nemmeno per l'onesto Jankto visto che nessuno ne parla.
Si autocelebrano.
Diventati autoreferenziali per un mercato.. 
E a Parigi che fanno?
Ma poi che abbiamo vinto scusate?


----------



## luigi61 (31 Agosto 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> Se si tratterà di un top player sarà un acquisto che farà scuola per il modo in cui è stato condotto. Io non so più cosa pensare. Una cosa è certa e credo nessuno possa negarla. Questo evento annunciato per domani è davvero singolare per le modalità e la tempistica.



Come dici tu; un'evento unico; un'altra cosa mi fa pensare: la contemporanea presenza di David Li e Yanghong , anche questo non è diciamo usuale; un grande spot? Dai speriamo, comunque nottata agitata come da anni non mi capitava; quanto si pena per questo ***...o di Milan


----------



## Milanchina (31 Agosto 2017)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> La mia speranza è proprio questa: che abbiano studiato una cosa da film. Durante il mercato crei l'hype, ad un certo punto uccidi gli entusiasmi "questa maglia l'avenvamo tenuta per..." poi cominci a fare cose che sembrano strane (annunci ridicoli e via dicendo). però Poi, l'ultimo giorno, annunci il pezzo grosso.con la Campagna abbonamenti ancora aperta, e in più il mini abbonamento uefa. oltre a far salire gli animi a mille mostri di aver fatto il contrario degli ultimi mercati dell'ultima gestione. L'ultimo giorno invece di raccattare ciò che trovi in giro presenti un acquisto "miratissimo".


Proprio cosi! Io aggiungerei anche le recenti dichiarazioni disfattiste di fassone sul vendere un top se nn andiamo in champion o su eliott che si riprende il milan! Secondo me dopo essere stati costretti a partire a 1000 con il mercato per rifare la squadra han deciso di raffreddare gli animi per poter lavorare sotto traccia


----------



## Gatto (31 Agosto 2017)

Mc-Milan ha scritto:


> Ecco a questo già credo meno..ma effettivamente è così!
> Pure io che non só un piffero di comunicazione,e tanto meno ne sono a capo in una società come il Milan,mi renderei conto che presentarmi con un annuncio del genere,a fare una live l'ultimo giorno di mercato,sul mercato già fatto,è una grandissima ca....a!!!



Credo che anche Fassone che non è un esperto di comunicazione si renda conto che fare un annuncio del genere l'ultimo giorno di mercato per poi tradire le attese dei tifosi non sarebbe altro che un harakiri d'immagine. Voglio sperare che Guadagnini non lo abbia consigliato male altrimenti stiamo messi male


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> A quanto pare nemmeno per l'onesto Jankto visto che nessuno ne parla.
> Si autocelebrano.
> Diventati autoreferenziali per un mercato..
> E a Parigi che fanno?
> Ma poi che abbiamo vinto scusate?



Ma infatti.. Ste robe vanno fatto quando si vince.. Altrimenti sai le prese in giro che ci becchiamo se arriviamo quinti quest'anno? Come rievocheranno questi annunci?


----------



## King of the North (31 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> King, se leggi un acronimo sul motto "Passiamo alle cose formali" (che ha accompagnato, quasi fosse il martello inesorabile di un giudice che annuncia una sentenza, ogni singolo acquisto), e gli avvicini le parole "show" e "stay tuned", mettendo poi la data dell'ultima giornata di calciomercato, tu, di grazia, a cosa penseresti?
> 
> Ripeto, le parole sono importanti. Vanno usate con cautela.



Quello "show" mi ha fatto pensare ad un qualcosa di celebrativo, un ricapitolare quanto fatto di bello in questa sessione di calciomercato. Oppure inconsciamente è solo un modo per non illudermi nel caso non ci sia alcun nuovo acquisto.....In ogni caso presto ne sapremo di più!


----------



## luigi61 (31 Agosto 2017)

Milanchina ha scritto:


> Proprio cosi! Io aggiungerei anche le recenti dichiarazioni disfattiste di fassone sul vendere un top se nn andiamo in champion o su eliott che si riprende il milan! Secondo me dopo essere stati costretti a partire a 1000 con il mercato per rifare la squadra han deciso di raffreddare gli animi per poter lavorare sotto traccia



INNOMINABILE.....scherzo dai...forse Aubameyang???


----------



## fra29 (31 Agosto 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Aspettare a sputare sentenze dopo il famigerato LIVE?
> 
> Troppo mestruo....
> 
> ...



A me pareun discorso facile da capire.
Nessuno critica la società per il mercato o perché non arriva Auba.
Ma hanno cannato completamente le tempistiche, cosa costava fare una diretta venerdi?
Ma soprattutto era necessario anticiparla urbi et orbi 24 h con quel video sui social?
Poi giocare con gli hashtag solo per catturare l'attenzione? Non potevano esser più chiari?
Qua sembra che se uno dice "beh" è una vedova.
Io sono felicissimo per il nuovo corso, ho.una nuovamente una voglia matta di calcio e di vedere le partite dopo un lustro però negare la cavolata che hannp fatto sto giro non si può.. altrimenti diventiamo dei Ruiu di Fassone e cinesi..


----------



## Gatto (31 Agosto 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> A quanto pare nemmeno per l'onesto Jankto visto che nessuno ne parla.
> Si autocelebrano.
> Diventati autoreferenziali per un mercato..
> E a Parigi che fanno?
> Ma poi che abbiamo vinto scusate?



Tu che impressione hai tratto fino a questo punto di Fassone? Io di un uomo di fatti, abbastanza modesto, senza i proclami trionfalistici a cui la propaganda berlusconiana ci aveva abituati. Ergo deduco che non faccia un live a piattaforme unificate e quindi per la platea più vasta di tifosi possibili, solo per cantarsela e suonarsela da solo.


----------



## Mc-Milan (31 Agosto 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> Credo che anche Fassone che non è un esperto di comunicazione si renda conto che fare un annuncio del genere l'ultimo giorno di mercato per poi tradire le attese dei tifosi non sarebbe altro che un harakiri d'immagine. Voglio sperare che Guadagnini non lo abbia consigliato male altrimenti stiamo messi male



Concordo pienamente.


----------



## Mc-Milan (31 Agosto 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> Tu che impressione hai tratto fino a questo punto di Fassone? Io di un uomo di fatti, abbastanza modesto, senza i proclami trionfalistici a cui la propaganda berlusconiana ci aveva abituati. Ergo deduco che non faccia un live a piattaforme unificate e quindi per la platea più vasta di tifosi possibili, solo per cantarsela e suonarsela da solo.



Ecco bravo!!!
Dai mi viene quasi da ridere!!
Ahahahaha e se si toglie la maschera e sotto c è il berlusca???


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

Ragazzi son mancato 3 ore che è successo??


----------



## Gatto (31 Agosto 2017)

Mc-Milan ha scritto:


> Ecco bravo!!!
> Dai mi viene quasi da ridere!!
> Ahahahaha e se si toglie la maschera e sotto c è il berlusca???



Pensa che per un bel pò di gente Fassone è davvero il Berlusca mascherato


----------



## fra29 (31 Agosto 2017)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Come dici tu; un'evento unico; un'altra cosa mi fa pensare: la contemporanea presenza di David Li e Yanghong , anche questo non è diciamo usuale; un grande spot? Dai speriamo, comunque nottata agitata come da anni non mi capitava; quanto si pena per questo ***...o di Milan



YL è già ripartito..


----------



## ignaxio (31 Agosto 2017)

piccolo OT, Campopiano mi ha bloccato su twitter perchè gli ho detto che quel mestiere non fa per lui

LOL

che paese democratico


----------



## Mc-Milan (31 Agosto 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> Pensa che per un bel pò di gente Fassone è davvero il Berlusca mascherato



Ahahahaha


----------



## King of the North (31 Agosto 2017)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> piccolo OT, Campopiano mi ha bloccato su twitter perchè gli ho detto che quel mestiere non fa per lui
> 
> LOL
> 
> che paese democratico



Il bloccarti è un suo diritto, rientra sempre nella sfera della "democrazia" che tu stesso rivendichi.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Agosto 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> YL è già ripartito..



Vero??


----------



## fra29 (31 Agosto 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> Tu che impressione hai tratto fino a questo punto di Fassone? Io di un uomo di fatti, abbastanza modesto, senza i proclami trionfalistici a cui la propaganda berlusconiana ci aveva abituati. Ergo deduco che non faccia un live a piattaforme unificate e quindi per la platea più vasta di tifosi possibili, solo per cantarsela e suonarsela da solo.



Infatti la delusione è cocente perché non me la sarei mai aspettata da lui. 
Avrei piuttosto accettato domani un post in mattinata chiaro: "alle ore 23 il nostro AD e DS faranno un riassunto del primo mercato del.nuovo corso, che ha obbiettivo di riportare il Milan dove merita".
Invece hanno voluto instillare dubbi giocandp con #, mercato aperto..
Roba che nemmeno Galliani..
Detto da uno che vedeva nel cavalliere cravattato una dei 10 mali.del mondo..


----------



## fra29 (31 Agosto 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Vero??



Cosi ha detto Campopiano su Twitter.. "Il pres è ripartito. Han Li non ne ho la certezza".


----------



## Gatto (31 Agosto 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Infatti la delusione è cocente perché non me la sarei mai aspettata da lui.
> Avrei piuttosto accettato domani un post in mattinata chiaro: "alle ore 23 il nostro AD e DS faranno un riassunto del primo mercato del.nuovo corso, che ha obbiettivo di riportare il Milan dove merita".
> Invece hanno voluto instillare dubbi giocandp con #, mercato aperto..
> Roba che nemmeno Galliani..
> Detto da uno che vedeva nel cavalliere cravattato una dei 10 mali.del mondo..



Si, ma tu parti già dal presupposto che domani si terrà effettivamente un live auto celebrativo. Se sarà così li criticherò aspramente per questo "passo falso" nella comunicazione con i tifosi e in generale il mondo Milan. Ma voglio credere per ora che non si sia così sprovveduti da fare un evento del genere solo per fare irritare i tifosi. Di AD palesemente in malafede ne abbiamo già avuto uno, voglio sperare non lo sia anche il successore...


----------



## ultràinside (31 Agosto 2017)

Il primo messaggio, ha creato grande attesa, le successive voci su orario e tema dello "show" , hanno scatenato, dal mio punto di vista giustamente, critiche sulla comunicazione di tale evento.

Il criticare, non vuol dire rimpiangere la vecchia dirigenza, per la quale, ho ringraziamenti per tutto ciò che hanno fatto e per quello che abbiamo potuto vincere. Ora si è voltato pagina, con una nuova dirigenza che con i fatti, sta facendo molto per farci sentire nuovamente orgogliosi di questi colori.
A noi tifosi il diritto/dovere di sostenere, ma anche di criticare.

Forza Milan !


----------



## ignaxio (31 Agosto 2017)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Il bloccarti è un suo diritto, rientra sempre nella sfera della "democrazia" che tu stesso rivendichi.



ovvio che è un suo diritto, ma mica l'ho offeso.. ho usato un tono arrabbiato ma non offensivo.
Con questo ragionamento se blocca tutti quelli che lo criticano si mette a comunicare solo con i compiacenti e finchè è Campopiano chi se ne frega, ma essendo il 'community manager' va contro il suo lavoro, cioè 

*ascoltare e gestire la community*


tra due mesi la sua timeline sarà tutta rosa e fiori e questo lo riporterà alla Dirigenza.


male, molto male secondo me.


----------



## luigi61 (31 Agosto 2017)

Devo dire che ultimamente Fassone mi ha un po sorpreso; durante questo mese l'ho visto in tono un po dimesso con dichiarazioni in controtendenza rispetto al Fassone che dichiarava al mondo che il Milan seguiva Aubameyang Morata etc etc; le stesse dichiarazioni di basso profilo con eventuali piani alternativi conseguenziali ad eventuali fallimenti sportivi e poi sul mercato "non entra nessuno se non esce nessuno" e adesso all'improvviso SQUILLI DI TROMBE RETI UNIFICATE GRANCASSA MEDIATICA e per cosa? AUTOCELEBRAZIONE? Nooooo non è semplicemente POSSIBILE sarebbe un'errore troppo grande per una intelligenza sopraffina come la sua; 
#noncicredo


----------



## Edric (31 Agosto 2017)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> piccolo OT, Campopiano mi ha bloccato su twitter perchè gli ho detto che quel mestiere non fa per lui
> 
> LOL
> 
> che paese democratico



Guarda, onestamente, ha fatto solo bene Ignaxio. 
In questa occasione, almeno da quello che ci riferisci, hai chiaramente sbagliato i modi.

A te avrebbe fatto piacere ricevere un messaggio del genere, in pubblico, da uno che nemmeno conosci ?
Io non credo. 

Lascia perdere poi la democrazia che in questo caso non c'entra proprio nulla


----------



## Jaqen (31 Agosto 2017)

Se non c'è un annuncio, faremo una grossa figuraccia


----------



## Igniorante (31 Agosto 2017)

Edric ha scritto:


> Guarda, onestamente, ha fatto solo bene Ignaxio.
> In questa occasione, almeno da quello che ci riferisci, hai chiaramente sbagliato i modi.
> 
> A te avrebbe fatto piacere ricevere un messaggio del genere, in pubblico, da uno che nemmeno conosci ?
> ...



I calciatori sono pieni di gente che sulle pagine social gli scrive le peggio cose...secondo la logica del "non si accettano critiche" (perchè di questo si tratta dato che a quanto ho capito non sono stati usati insulti) allora Donnarumma a Giugno doveva rimanere solo con i parenti, tra i followers...e a lui gliene sono state dette di tutti i colori.


----------



## ignaxio (31 Agosto 2017)

Edric ha scritto:


> Guarda, onestamente, ha fatto solo bene Ignaxio.
> In questa occasione, almeno da quello che ci riferisci, hai chiaramente sbagliato i modi.
> 
> A te avrebbe fatto piacere ricevere un messaggio del genere, in pubblico, da uno che nemmeno conosci ?
> ...



lui rappresenta il community manager del milan, quindi dovrebbe ascoltare l'umore dei tifosi.. se li blocchi non li ascolti. chiuso OT comunque.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2017)

*Basta. Tornate On Topic.*


----------



## fra29 (31 Agosto 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> Si, ma tu parti già dal presupposto che domani si terrà effettivamente un live auto celebrativo. Se sarà così li criticherò aspramente per questo "passo falso" nella comunicazione con i tifosi e in generale il mondo Milan. Ma voglio credere per ora che non si sia così sprovveduti da fare un evento del genere solo per fare irritare i tifosi. Di AD palesemente in malafede ne abbiamo già avuto uno, voglio sperare non lo sia anche il successore...



Ovviamente i miei sono ragionamenti conseguenti alle parole di Campopiano.
Se ci avesse trollati ovviamente avrebbero fatto una grandissima mossa di marketing..


----------



## __king george__ (31 Agosto 2017)

secondo me c'è un errore di base....APACF non vuol dire quello che pensiamo...bensì qualcosa tipo:

Adesso Però Aspettatevi Che Falliamo

Attenzione Perchè Adesso Cash Finito


----------



## Gatto (31 Agosto 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente i miei sono ragionamenti conseguenti alle parole di Campopiano.
> Se ci avesse trollati ovviamente avrebbero fatto una grandissima mossa di marketing..



Già,comunque vedremo domani se avranno scritto una pagina di calciomercato da tramandare ai posteri o una gaffe comunicativa dilettantesca.


----------



## Boomer (31 Agosto 2017)

Se si rivelerà solo un video dove i dirigenti parleranno magari mettendo luce particolari delle trattative sarà stato un errore. Non grave per quanto mi riguarda perchè a queste cose do pochissimo peso. A me interessano gli acquisti. Rimane comunque un errore comunicativo. Spero che la società utilizzi con intelligenza i feedback ricevuti: positivi e negativi. Tutti sbagliano , l'importante è ammettere l'errore e capire dove si può migliorare. Per fortuna il mercato è quasi finito e sarà il campo a parlare.


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

Io non ho parole.
Se si prospetta lo scenario di Campopiano e Suma devono solo VERGOGNARSI.
Punto e stop.

Comunque io aspetterei fino a domani per dare un giudizio sulla vicenda


----------



## __king george__ (31 Agosto 2017)

alcuni parlano di Auba...boh non ne parla nessuno mi sembra impossibile...magari..


----------



## 13Wilt (31 Agosto 2017)

Cioè non gli è bastata tutta la campagna mediatica condotta contro il Milan questa estate?
Vogliono fornire a giornalai&co altro materiale per farci sfottere gratuitamente?

Dopo tutto ciò, e dopo quello che è successo, presentarsi con un video sugli acquisti equivarrebbe ad un suicidio.

Sarebbe veramente un errore imperdonabile sotto ogni punto di vista ed una presa per i fondelli nei confronti di noi tifosi.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (31 Agosto 2017)

Beh ragazzi ora non esageriamo però.. ci hanno comunque ridato finalmente una squadra ! La gratitudine è tanta. 
Però su questa "comunicazione" sembra abbiano sbagliato di grosso.
A me comunque basterebbe anche Jankto.. per me è un "zielinski" più forte! Pronto a scoppiare in una big.. può fare sia la mezz'ala che l'esterno a sinistra  magari!


----------



## Roccoro (31 Agosto 2017)

Ho visto l'intervento di Suma a Milan Tv riguardante la live, conferma che sarà una live riassunto ma non esclude un ultimo colpo, mentre, sia Suma che i due presentatori, non hanno rivelato il vero significato di #APACF, quindi tutto può ancora succedere


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Agosto 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> secondo me c'è un errore di base....APACF non vuol dire quello che pensiamo...bensì qualcosa tipo:
> 
> Adesso Però Aspettatevi Che Falliamo
> 
> Attenzione Perchè Adesso Cash Finito


In realtà significa Abbiamo Pagato gli Acquisti Con Fideiussioni


----------



## bmb (31 Agosto 2017)

Non avrebbe senso farlo oggi. Potevano aspettare domani, a mercato chiuso e senza illudere 6 milioni di tifosi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> E di nuovo ti chiedo il perché ne risponde lui...se non é tua competenza non rispondi o rispondi che non sai nulla.



Ma quando mai! I responsabili marketing e comunicazione hanno l'idea, la realizzano, il community manager ha al limite il compito di diffonderlo sui alcune piattaforme social (come ha fatto). Se poi 15' prima esce Riso da casa Milan e annuncia che Mirabelli ha in mente qualcosa d'interessante in entrata che cavolo di colpa ha il community manager se la gente parte con i voli pindarici? Va bene, a questo punto chiarisce cosa sia per evitare miss-understanding..... e neanche questo va bene, perché il suo vero torto non é quello che fa, ma essere li, inviso da buona parte dei milanisti.

La reazione dei tifosi oltre ogni decenza, da vergognarci. Più di uno che inneggiava al ritorni dei Galliani & C. Mai provata una vergogna tale nei confronti dei miei colleghi di tifo.


----------



## Djici (31 Agosto 2017)

Ma le parole di Riso le avete dimenticate? 
Mirabelli vuole prendere qualcuno.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Ma dai.. Ma uno che lavora con i social tutti i giorni non vede l'umore dei tifosi? Non vede che ogni giorno gli chiedono del mercato? Se vuoi evitare fraintendimenti non fai video del genere con #APACF e #StayTuned. Scrivi da subito di cosa si tratta, anche perché non vedo nessun motivo per creare mistero e hype attorno a un video riepilogativo.


----------



## Casnop (31 Agosto 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma le parole di Riso le avete dimenticate?
> Mirabelli vuole prendere qualcuno.


Quelle rimangono, e sono sostanza. Il resto, francamente, ha una vaga somiglianza con il nulla. Il club vuole fare uno show su internet, per ricordare una estate in cui è stato realizzato il più imponente mercato della sua storia. Non ha detto che in esso verranno presentati nuovi acquisti, ché anzi sono stati esclusi da una dichiarazione ufficiale dei giorni precedenti. Ha diritto di farlo, così come il tifoso deluso ha diritto di non vederlo. Se il tifoso avversario ci vede motivo di ironia, buon per lui. Potremmo fare altrettanto, ma preferiamo badare ai fatti.


----------



## The Ripper (31 Agosto 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente i miei sono ragionamenti conseguenti alle parole di Campopiano.
> Se ci avesse trollati ovviamente avrebbero fatto una grandissima mossa di marketing..



Gran mossa un corno. 
Marketing vecchio stampo. Anche squallido 
Per non dire che sarebbe una cafonata


----------



## Ambrole (31 Agosto 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma quando mai! I responsabili marketing e comunicazione hanno l'idea, la realizzano, il community manager ha al limite il compito di diffonderlo sui alcune piattaforme social (come ha fatto). Se poi 15' prima esce Riso da casa Milan e annuncia che Mirabelli ha in mente qualcosa d'interessante in entrata che cavolo di colpa ha il community manager se la gente parte con i voli pindarici? Va bene, a questo punto chiarisce cosa sia per evitare miss-understanding..... e neanche questo va bene, perché il suo vero torto non é quello che fa, ma essere li, inviso da buona parte dei milanisti.
> 
> La reazione dei tifosi oltre ogni decenza, da vergognarci. Più di uno che inneggiava al ritorni dei Galliani & C. Mai provata una vergogna tale nei confronti dei miei colleghi di tifo.



Dai non prendiamoci in giro, questi non vivono o non dovrebbero vivere sulla luna. Se annunciano una cosa così, a mercato in corso con quel tipo di messaggio, ê ovvio è normale che tutti si aspettino un unica cosa. Se fosse solo un video riepilogativo, fatto a mercato in corso, senza l arrivo di nessuno sono degli idioti e NECESSARIAMENTE gli va fatto notare che, pur avendo fatto un gran mervato, RELATIVAMENTE A QUESTO ASPETTO hanno cannato di brutto, così che i vertici possano fare la pelle al responsabile di questa possibile buffonata.
Io non ci credo che sia così, sarebbe incredibilmente al di sotto del livello di intelligenza minima. Qualcuno avrebbe bloccato questa pagliacciata


----------



## MassimoRE (31 Agosto 2017)

Diciamo che la campagna non è riuscita benissimo, sia che l'intento fosse (o sia) quello di presentare un nuovo giocatore piuttosto che un semplice video celebrativo (de che? Si celebrano le eventuali vittorie, non gli acquisti), però da qui a gridare allo scandalo, addirittura alla vergogna, alle comparazioni con il passato francamente ce ne passsa tanto, per non parlare degli insulti a una persona che ha fatto semplicemente il suo lavoro, ovvero quello che evidentemente è il risultato del lavoro (giusto o sbagliato è un altro discorso) ideato da altri, cioè dall'ufficio comunicazione che peraltro ha altrettanto evidentemente lavorato a stretto contatto con la dirigenza, ma quello che mi fa francamente schifo è che questa persona la si insulti soltanto perché, horribili dictu, non è tifosa del Milan, come hanno già detto altri vi meritate Galliani e il nano.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (31 Agosto 2017)

Temo abbiano fatto un'uscita poco felice... spero ovviamente di sbagliarmi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Gran mossa un corno.
> Marketing vecchio stampo. Anche squallido
> Per non dire che sarebbe una cafonata



.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (31 Agosto 2017)

Eh certo, prima fanno un annuncio consapevoli che avrebbe creato un hype assurdo dopodichè fanno la diretta per autocelebrare le cose formali con video che la gente ha già visto e rivisto mille volte. Convinti 
Le parole di Suma e Campopiano contano zero in questi casi.


----------



## claudiop77 (31 Agosto 2017)

Io mi accontenterei di Jankto come ultimo colpo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Agosto 2017)

[MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION] basta con questo atteggiamento. Al prossimo post del genere verrai bannato. E' l'ultimissimo richiamo.


----------



## Ambrole (31 Agosto 2017)

MassimoRE ha scritto:


> Diciamo che la campagna non è riuscita benissimo, sia che l'intento fosse (o sia) quello di presentare un nuovo giocatore piuttosto che un semplice video celebrativo (de che? Si celebrano le eventuali vittorie, non gli acquisti), però da qui a gridare allo scandalo, addirittura alla vergogna, alle comparazioni con il passato francamente ce ne passsa tanto, per non parlare degli insulti a una persona che ha fatto semplicemente il suo lavoro, ovvero quello che evidentemente è il risultato del lavoro (giusto o sbagliato è un altro discorso) ideato da altri, cioè dall'ufficio comunicazione che peraltro ha altrettanto evidentemente lavorato a stretto contatto con la dirigenza, ma quello che mi fa francamente schifo è che questa persona la si insulti soltanto perché, horribili dictu, non è tifosa del Milan, come hanno già detto altri vi meritate Galliani e il nano.



E voi che vi fate andare sempre bene tutto meritate i politici italiani 
Quando gente che guadagna parlare di soldi fa male il suo lavoro lo sottolineo, perché se un pavimentista per pochi euro l ora, fa male il suo lavoro glielo dite....grande stipendio = grandi responsabilità = grandi attese


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Agosto 2017)

Per ogni commento in merito a questo # attendo che sia finita la giornata di oggi

Il video celebrativo dell'estate non lo guarderei in ogni caso, per me il mercato è stato da 8 pieno ma ste autocelebrazioni non mi piacciono nemmeno un po'..sono veramente roba alla Galliani; i giocatori e le operazioni adesso si valutano solo sul campo.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (31 Agosto 2017)

.


----------



## krull (31 Agosto 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma quando mai! I responsabili marketing e comunicazione hanno l'idea, la realizzano, il community manager ha al limite il compito di diffonderlo sui alcune piattaforme social (come ha fatto). Se poi 15' prima esce Riso da casa Milan e annuncia che Mirabelli ha in mente qualcosa d'interessante in entrata che cavolo di colpa ha il community manager se la gente parte con i voli pindarici? Va bene, a questo punto chiarisce cosa sia per evitare miss-understanding..... e neanche questo va bene, perché il suo vero torto non é quello che fa, ma essere li, inviso da buona parte dei milanisti.
> 
> La reazione dei tifosi oltre ogni decenza, da vergognarci. Più di uno che inneggiava al ritorni dei Galliani & C. Mai provata una vergogna tale nei confronti dei miei colleghi di tifo.



Ma tu dove hai letto che io ho dato colpa specifica a Campopiano? Ho detto che la cosa riguarda TUTTA la comunicazione, nessuno escluso e lui semmai doveva evitare di citare suoi colleghi. Niente più di questo. A me non frega nulla di Campopiano, a me interessa che il Milan abbia una comunicazione seria, coerente e coesa, cosa che da un mese e mezzo ad oggi si è persa. Tu continui a ragionare, giustamente, secondo quello che è il tuo personale punto di vista ma non capisci che l' utente medio non la pensa come te e che questo è un autogol piuttosto evidente che non porterà benefici in nessun modo. Continui a ragionare sulla bella campagna acquisti generale senza capire che in periodo di calciomercato il tifoso medio ha l' umore incredibilmente ondivago e non bisogna alimentare cose che poi possono rappresentare un' arma a doppio taglio perchè sui social si ha a che fare con un utenza media non solo con persone che la pensano come te. Poi capisco il tuo pensiero ma questo, al livello comunicativo, è un errore grave.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2017)

*Tuttosport conferma quanto abbiamo riportato ieri: questa sera Fassone sarà live sui social per fare il punto sul mercato del Milan. *


----------



## krull (31 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport conferma quanto abbiamo riportato ieri: questa sera Fassone sarà live sui social per fare il punto sul mercato del Milan. *



 Mossa assurda. Così facendo si sono giocati molta credibilità. Personalmente farò anche l' abbonamento all' Europa Legue ma si sono tagliati le gambe da soli.


----------



## -Lionard- (31 Agosto 2017)

Logica e razionalità suggerirebbero che alla fine un giocatore, seppur di valore modesto, sarà acquistato e presentato in questo live insieme agli altri nuovi arrivi di tutta la campagna rafforzamento. Così non fosse, sarebbe un gravissimo errore di comunicazione da parte della società. Molto spesso su questo forum si è detto che ciò che più si contestava alla vecchia gestione non era solo la mancanza di investimenti ma soprattutto una gestione della comunicazione poco trasparente e volta a prendere in giro il tifoso. Ricordo linciaggi che avrebbero reso orgoglioso Torquemada nei confronti di Suma soltanto per essersi permesso il lusso di un sorriso compiaciuto a domande inerenti il mercato. Inutile girarci attorno e disquisire di contenuti semantici neanche fossimo Umberto Eco. Chiunque abbia ideato e scritto quel post lo ha fatto con l'intenzione di generare aspettativa ed infatti sono state prodotte 28 pagine di discussione su un video che altrimenti sarebbe finito presto nel dimenticatoio. Se invece, come qualcuno ha scritto, lo ha fatto senza immaginare che gli utenti lo avrebbero interpretato in un certo modo, allora dovrebbe cambiare mestiere perché chi si occupa di comunicazione o di social dovrebbe conoscere molto bene il target a cui si rivolge. 

Trovo stucchevole poi fare appello alla razionalità. Il calcio è passione per definizione ed il tifoso che investe tempo, denaro ed energie per seguire la squadra ha il diritto di esprimere (con civiltà) la sua opinione ed il suo sentimento. Reprimere la genuina delusione per una rosa che rimane incompleta solo per il timore di non criticare l'attuale dirigenza credo che alla lunga non porterà ad un clima sereno, semmai al contrario. Per questo chiunque abbia ideato questo post sta rischiando grosso. In caso di delusione, si rischia di avvelenare un clima che invece pareva tutto sommato sereno nonostante la delusione. Nessuno può attaccare proprietà e dirigenza per non aver trovato le risorse per nuovi acquisti ma le prese in giro rimangono inaccettabili, sia che arrivino da Galliani e Suma sia che provengano da Campopiano o chi per lui.


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport conferma quanto abbiamo riportato ieri: questa sera Fassone sarà live sui social per fare il punto sul mercato del Milan. *



Se non ci sono colpi nuovi in entrata che senso ha sto live?
I tifosi sanno bene cosa è stato fatto e tutto il lavoro, abbiamo vissuto una bella estate..il riepilogo autocelebrativo sinceramente non serve proprio a NULLA.

Iniziativa che avrei evitato, spero verrà disertato da molti questo live in modo che si recepisca il messaggio che sono cose che ai tifosi proprio fregano zero.

Fax1 non cominciare a fare il Galliani mi raccomando!


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2017)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Logica e razionalità suggerirebbero che alla fine un giocatore, seppur di valore modesto, sarà acquistato e presentato in questo live insieme agli altri nuovi arrivi di tutta la campagna rafforzamento. Così non fosse, sarebbe un gravissimo errore di comunicazione da parte della società. Molto spesso su questo forum si è detto che ciò che più si contestava alla vecchia gestione non era solo la mancanza di investimenti ma soprattutto una gestione della comunicazione poco trasparente e volta a prendere in giro il tifoso. Ricordo linciaggi che avrebbero reso orgoglioso Torquemada nei confronti di Suma soltanto per essersi permesso il lusso di un sorriso compiaciuto a domande inerenti il mercato. Inutile girarci attorno e disquisire di contenuti semantici neanche fossimo Umberto Eco. Chiunque abbia ideato e scritto quel post lo ha fatto con l'intenzione di generare aspettativa ed infatti sono state prodotte 28 pagine di discussione su un video che altrimenti sarebbe finito presto nel dimenticatoio. Se invece, come qualcuno ha scritto, lo ha fatto senza immaginare che gli utenti lo avrebbero interpretato in un certo modo, allora dovrebbe cambiare mestiere perché chi si occupa di comunicazione o di social dovrebbe conoscere molto bene il target a cui si rivolge.
> 
> Trovo stucchevole poi fare appello alla razionalità. Il calcio è passione per definizione ed il tifoso che investe tempo, denaro ed energie per seguire la squadra ha il diritto di esprimere (con civiltà) la sua opinione ed il suo sentimento. Reprimere la genuina delusione per una rosa che rimane incompleta solo per il timore di non criticare l'attuale dirigenza credo che alla lunga non porterà ad un clima sereno, semmai al contrario. Per questo chiunque abbia ideato questo post sta rischiando grosso. In caso di delusione, si rischia di avvelenare un clima che invece pareva tutto sommato sereno nonostante la delusione. Nessuno può attaccare proprietà e dirigenza per non aver trovato le risorse per nuovi acquisti ma le prese in giro rimangono inaccettabili, sia che arrivino da Galliani e Suma sia che provengano da Campopiano o chi per lui.



28 più...38! http://www.milanworld.net/milan-giovedi-le-cose-formali-show-vt52227.html


----------



## Black (31 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport conferma quanto abbiamo riportato ieri: questa sera Fassone sarà live sui social per fare il punto sul mercato del Milan. *



se non ci sarà nessun colpo da annunciare, spero che almeno ci spiegherà perchè ad un certo punto sembrava dovessimo prendere Aube+Belotti e poi invece è arrivato solo Kalinic e nessun esterno.

Anche se sono e resto stra-contento di questo passaggio di proprietà è innegabile che dal 14 Luglio in poi abbiano sbagliato qualcosina sia a livello comunicativo che di strategia. Aspettiamo, io ancora voglio crederci che non fanno un buco clamoroso proprio l'ultimo giorno.


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2017)

Una sola cosa RIDICOLI, potevano aspettare domani e invece no una bella presa per il c* farlo oggi, perchè parliamoci chiaro chi per il rinnovo di Suso o per chissà cosa pensavo ad altro.


----------



## zlatan (31 Agosto 2017)

Devo ammettere da strenuo difensore della nuova società in ogni suo punto, anche nella comunicazione, che stavolta hanno toppato clamorosamente. Se avessero sentore dei forum e devono averlo assolutamente, avrebbero letto che purtroppo e io dico anche inspiegabilmente, c'è tanta gente che sostiene che hanno buttato 200 milioni. Ora al netto della follia di chi afferma certe cose, c'è anche gente più moderata che sostiene che cmq non siamo attrezzati neanche per il quarto posto, o che cmq si lamenta del mancato arrivo di un top. Saputo questo, non ti azzardi certo a fare un annuncio in pompa magna come fatto ieri su facebook, illudendo in molti non di un altro colpo in entrata, ma peggio dell'arrivo di un TOP a sorpresa. E la conseguenza sarà che stasera i nostri due prodi amministratori, si prenderanno gli insulti. Cioè capite qualcuno li insulterà dopo quello che hanno combinato da maggio, perchè non è arrivato un fenomeno dimenticando tutto quanto di buono fatto. E questo non è giusto, ma l'errore di ieri è stato pazzesco...


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

Ci prenderanno tutti per il culo, giustamente.
Che vergogna.


----------



## Milanforever63 (31 Agosto 2017)

Io invece la reputo una buona idea a prescindere ... è vero che il tifoso ( io per primo ) s'infiamma facilmente però fino ad ora la società si è vantata di unapproccio comunicativo trasparente .. ecco io stasera mi aspetto che, se non annunciano nessuno, ci venga spiegato per filo e per segno cosa è andato storto nella fase finale della campagna acquisti


----------



## Gatto (31 Agosto 2017)

Io posso capire la delusione, ma gli insulti a una societa' che ci ha restituito l' orgoglio di tifare i nostri colori, quello no. C' e' modo e modo di esternare l' amarezza ma la gratitudine non dovrebbe mai venire meno. Non si tifa Milan per avere la migliore campagna acquisti del mondo o perche' abbiamo uno sceicco che ci prende Neymar. Il campo e' un' altra cosa, ricordiamocelo.


----------



## Dapone (31 Agosto 2017)

L'autocelebrazione non mi piace. Specie se si fa prima di aver ottenuto dei risultati sul campo. 
Per carità io sono contento di questa campagna acquisti, ma non mi piace questa ostentazione.
Va bene la comunicazione e mi fa anche piacere che ci sia trasparenza. Ma così, per me, è controproducente.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (31 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport conferma quanto abbiamo riportato ieri: questa sera Fassone sarà live sui social per fare il punto sul mercato del Milan. *



In realtà dovremmo essere anche più avveduti noi nel non cascare in certi tranelli comunicativi. Se un giocatore non è neanche stato ufficializzato, come fai ad annunciare il passaggio alle "cose formali" per il giorno dopo? Impossibile. Ammesso che oggi si prenda (si fa per dire) Jankto, per la presentazione e la firma ci vorrà qualche giorno, come negli altri casi.

Ciò non toglie che a livello di comunicazione questo rimane un autogol e sono qui a testimoniarlo 30 pagine di discussione praticamente sul nulla.


----------



## Djici (31 Agosto 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> Io posso capire la delusione, ma gli insulti a una societa' che ci ha restituito l' orgoglio di tifare i nostri colori, quello no. C' e' modo e modo di esternare l' amarezza ma la gratitudine non dovrebbe mai venire meno. Non si tifa Milan per avere la migliore campagna acquisti del mondo o perche' abbiamo uno sceicco che ci prende Neymar. Il campo e' un' altra cosa, ricordiamocelo.



A me da sempre piu fastidio il fatto che non puoi criticare mezza mossa di YongHong Li-FAssone-MIrabelli che se no ti prendi della vedova "perche hanno rimpiazzato Berlusconi-Galliani e hanno speso 200 mln".

Mi sembra di tornare indietro nel tempo quando qualcuno osava criticare Berlusconi-Galliani e si prendeva del gobbo perche "loro ci hanno preso in tribunale e ci hanno portato 5 Champions".

I tifosi del Real quando devono criticare lo fanno tranquillamente pure se il presidente ha speso 240 mln e vinto campionati e champions a non finire...

Ma noi no. Non possiamo giudicare in modo obiettivo quello che succede, dobbiamo sempre "essere grati" a quello che e stato fatto prima.

Io non ci sto.
Questi possono pure portarci 6 Champions di fila... ma se sbagliano qualcosa e giusto dirlo, come e giusto dire e applaudire quando fanno cose buone.
Se fai una critica a FAssone non e che al suo posto preferisci per forza Galliani ! E una critica non vuole nemmeno dire che lo vuoi fuori dalle palle...
Tutti sbagliano, e umano.
Abbiamo criticato leggende come Inzaghi & Seedorf (da allenatori MA ANCHE come giocatori !), ho letto accuse alla leggenda suprema MALDINI perche non ha voluto tornare in societa... ma ai nuovi proprietari non si puo dire nulla ?

I paraocchi preferisco lasciarli ad altri.

Se dico che non dovevano parlare di Top e fare nomi sbaglio ?
Se dico che questo video (senza acquisti nuovi) sarebbe una presa per il sedere CLAMOROSO sbaglio ?

O devo dire "grazie per tutto" sempre e comunque ?

Comunque io ancora a questa storia del solo riepilogo non ci credo. Lo ha detto Riso !


----------



## Ragnet_7 (31 Agosto 2017)

Per me è una roba vergognosa. Uno schifo tremendo. Bastava aspettare e mandare il video oggi pomeriggio con appuntamento per domani e non sarebbe sembrato così come sembra.


----------



## Wildbone (31 Agosto 2017)

Ma sta cosa dell'autocelebrazione è nata un po' a casaccio qui sul forum. Dal canto mio, dopo aver smaltito la sbornia iniziale, ho sempre pensato a una live/video riepilogativo con Fassone, Mirabelli e Montella che parlano un po' globalmente dell'esperienza di questo primo loro calciomercato, senza esaltazioni fuori dagli schemi o tracotanza. Certo, andrebbe rivista leggermente la scelta delle parole, perchè "Passiamo alle cose formali show" rischia di risultare pacchiano e di alimentare oltremodo l'entusiasmo intorno a un evento che invece dovrebbe semplicemente essere "il punto" sul nostro mercato. Fassone e Mirabelli ci hanno sempre parlato delle sensazioni e delle "mosse" dietro a ogni colpo, in tutte le presentazioni. Non vedo perchè non fare questo in salsa "global" per tutto il mercato, magari spifferandoci anche quali sono state le trattative saltate e perchè. Questo non toglie che annunciarlo in quel modo altisonante, fissando una live su 3 canali, per l'ultimo giorno di mercato, sia stata una mossa comunicativa stupida, visto il malumore di alcuni tifosi per questo agosto insipido e che non ci ha permesso di risolvere la questione "Borini". Avrebbero dovuto fissarla per domani, annunciandola senza acronimi misteriosi e giochi d'aspettative intorno alla parola "show". Gli serva da lezione per le prossime volte.


----------



## Victorss (31 Agosto 2017)

Che il video sarà autocelebrativo come molti qua dentro danno per scontato lo dite appunto solo voi.
Magari sarà un riepilogo nel quale prenderanno occasione per spiegarci alcune sfaccettature e scelte che hanno dovuto fare sul mercato.
Detto questo pur essendo uno strenuo difensore dell' operato della società sia sul mercato che nel settore comunicazione non posso dire che, se non arrivasse nessuno, questa volta hanno toppato coi tempi e i modi e si sono tirati la zappa sui piedi.
In ogni caso la marea di critiche che sta piovendo sulla dirigenza la ritengo scandaloso nonostante la errore, se tale sarà.
Aspettiamo e vediamo.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (31 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Ma sta cosa dell'autocelebrazione è nata un po' a casaccio qui sul forum. Dal canto mio, dopo aver smaltito la sbornia iniziale, ho sempre pensato a una live/video riepilogativo con Fassone, Mirabelli e Montella che parlano un po' globalmente dell'esperienza di questo primo loro calciomercato, senza esaltazioni fuori dagli schemi o tracotanza. Certo, andrebbe rivista leggermente la scelta delle parole, perchè "Passiamo alle cose formali show" rischia di risultare pacchiano e di alimentare oltremodo l'entusiasmo intorno a un evento che invece dovrebbe semplicemente essere "il punto" sul nostro mercato. Fassone e Mirabelli ci hanno sempre parlato delle sensazioni e delle "mosse" dietro a ogni colpo, in tutte le presentazioni. Non vedo perchè non fare questo in salsa "global" per tutto il mercato, magari spifferandoci anche quali sono state le trattative saltate e perchè. Questo non toglie che annunciarlo in quel modo altisonante, fissando una live su 3 canali, per l'ultimo giorno di mercato, sia stata una mossa comunicativa stupida, visto il malumore di alcuni tifosi per questo agosto insipido e che non ci ha permesso di risolvere la questione "Borini". Avrebbero dovuto fissarla per domani, annunciandola senza acronimi misteriosi e giochi d'aspettative intorno alla parola "show". Gli serva da lezione per le prossime volte.



Infatti era tutto molto semplice, l'errore è stato pacchiano. In più molti si sono fatti un film e continuano in certi casi a farselo per via delle dichiarazioni di Riso, che non c'entrano assolutamente nulla.


----------



## luigi61 (31 Agosto 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Quelle rimangono, e sono sostanza. Il resto, francamente, ha una vaga somiglianza con il nulla. Il club vuole fare uno show su internet, per ricordare una estate in cui è stato realizzato il più imponente mercato della sua storia. Non ha detto che in esso verranno presentati nuovi acquisti, ché anzi sono stati esclusi da una dichiarazione ufficiale dei giorni precedenti. Ha diritto di farlo, così come il tifoso deluso ha diritto di non vederlo. Se il tifoso avversario ci vede motivo di ironia, buon per lui. Potremmo fare altrettanto, ma preferiamo badare ai fatti.





Gatto ha scritto:


> Io posso capire la delusione, ma gli insulti a una societa' che ci ha restituito l' orgoglio di tifare i nostri colori, quello no. C' e' modo e modo di esternare l' amarezza ma la gratitudine non dovrebbe mai venire meno. Non si tifa Milan per avere la migliore campagna acquisti del mondo o perche' abbiamo uno sceicco che ci prende Neymar. Il campo e' un' altra cosa, ricordiamocelo.





Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> Io invece la reputo una buona idea a prescindere ... è vero che il tifoso ( io per primo ) s'infiamma facilmente però fino ad ora la società si è vantata di unapproccio comunicativo trasparente .. ecco io stasera mi aspetto che, se non annunciano nessuno, ci venga spiegato per filo e per segno cosa è andato storto nella fase finale della campagna acquisti



I vostri commenti mi trovano assolutamente concorde; se avessero invertito i tempi del mercato ossia fatto ad agosto quello che è accaduto a giugno luglio ora saremmo qui tutti a glorificarli ed invece come dice qualcuno, stasera rischiano incredibilmente PERFINO gli insulti....!!!! La scelta del live a mercato aperto è però quantomeno discutibile perché è ovvio che genera sommovimenti di tutti i generi, ma sarebbe così per tutte le squadre del mondo!!! non so se sia stata una mossa valida perché la parte dei tifosi delusi per la sessione agostiana in caso di nessun annuncio aumenterebbe, la parte dei tifosi "neutri" vacillerebbe verso la delusione, e la parte dei tifosi felici come me rimarrebbe quanto meno interdetta e sinceramente non mi sembra quello che la società desidera ossia infiammare positivamente la massa dei tifosi, per assurdo un grande annuncio ora come ora forse avrebbe unimpatto minore che un non annuncio e cio deve pur far riflettere.......staremo a vedere manca poco per fortuna!


----------



## MissRossonera (31 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport conferma quanto abbiamo riportato ieri: questa sera Fassone sarà live sui social per fare il punto sul mercato del Milan. *



Se le cose stanno così hanno completamente sbagliato le tempistiche,se questa cosa fosse stata fatta domani nessuno se ne sarebbe lamentato. Ma creare un'aspettativa del genere per uno "show" da fare l'ultimo giorno di mercato significa illudere i tifosi,poco da dire. E se all'area comunicazione non se ne sono resi conto è preoccupante. Detto ciò le critiche estreme alla società le trovo ingenerose:hanno pur sempre fatto un mercato che fino all'anno scorso potevamo solo sognare,non è il caso di odiarli di già solo per questo.


----------



## cris (31 Agosto 2017)

qualcuno sa orari di questa, almeno apparentemente, pagliacciata?


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

cris ha scritto:


> qualcuno sa orari di questa, almeno apparentemente, pagliacciata?



Ho letto online dopo le 23 ma non so


----------



## Osv (31 Agosto 2017)

Sono convinto che dovrete rimangiarvi tutti questi insulti  Ma secondo voi è mai possibile che con l'informazione "sarà un riepilogo", Camposanto avrebbe dichiarato "NON POSSO DIRLO, NON E' CHE NON VOGLIO.."?

O è ******* totale e ne dubito, o stanno preparando un regalo per i tifosi a sorpresa.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> A me da sempre piu fastidio il fatto che non puoi criticare mezza mossa di YongHong Li-FAssone-MIrabelli che se no ti prendi della vedova "perche hanno rimpiazzato Berlusconi-Galliani e hanno speso 200 mln".
> 
> Mi sembra di tornare indietro nel tempo quando qualcuno osava criticare Berlusconi-Galliani e si prendeva del gobbo perche "loro ci hanno preso in tribunale e ci hanno portato 5 Champions".
> 
> ...



Si questo atteggiamento verso chi muove anche mezza critica verso la società sta diventando irritante. Che poi, noi tifosi, dobbiamo mostrare la nostra gratitudine facendo abbonamenti, come ho fatto, e andando allo stadio, e non elogiando qualsiasi cosa anche quando vengono fatte pagliacciate come questa. Se l'avesse fatta Galliani cosa avreste detto?


----------



## Pit96 (31 Agosto 2017)

Avessero detto: la facciamo il 1 settembre non sarebbe scoppiato nulla. E invece no... l'ultimo giorno di mercato dove tutti (o quasi) sperano in un ultimo colpo... 
E poi non devono spiegare niente, se dicono: non è arrivato lo sponsor, i soldi sono bloccati in Cina ecc è come darsi la zappa sui piedi, vedrai i giornali come ci prenderanno in giro...


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (31 Agosto 2017)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Che il video sarà autocelebrativo come molti qua dentro danno per scontato lo dite appunto solo voi.
> Magari sarà un riepilogo nel quale prenderanno occasione per spiegarci alcune sfaccettature e scelte che hanno dovuto fare sul mercato.
> Detto questo pur essendo uno strenuo difensore dell' operato della società sia sul mercato che nel settore comunicazione non posso dire che, se non arrivasse nessuno, questa volta hanno toppato coi tempi e i modi e si sono tirati la zappa sui piedi.
> In ogni caso la marea di critiche che sta piovendo sulla dirigenza la ritengo scandaloso nonostante la errore, se tale sarà.
> Aspettiamo e vediamo.




Come te. Pienamente d'accordo


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Avessero detto: la facciamo il 1 settembre non sarebbe scoppiato nulla. E invece no... l'ultimo giorno di mercato dove tutti (o quasi) sperano in un ultimo colpo...
> E poi non devono spiegare niente, se dicono: non è arrivato lo sponsor, i soldi sono bloccati in Cina ecc è come darsi la zappa sui piedi, vedrai i giornali come ci prenderanno in giro...



Infatti, sarebbe un secondo autogol giustificarsi.
Sono incazzato nero, che presa per il culo


----------



## Wildbone (31 Agosto 2017)

Insomma, si vive a metà tra la consapevolezza del "riepilogo" e la speranza dell'ultimo colpetto di mercato che riesca a giustificare (e a salvare in corner) la strategia comunicativa dietro questo "show". 

Aspettiamo.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport conferma quanto abbiamo riportato ieri: questa sera Fassone sarà live sui social per fare il punto sul mercato del Milan. *



.


----------



## Black (31 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Si questo atteggiamento verso chi muove anche mezza critica verso la società sta diventando irritante. Che poi, noi tifosi, dobbiamo mostrare la nostra gratitudine facendo abbonamenti, come ho fatto, e andando allo stadio, e non elogiando qualsiasi cosa anche quando vengono fatte pagliacciate come questa. Se l'avesse fatta Galliani cosa avreste detto?



l'avesse fatto Galliani avrei detto che era una pagliacciata infame, dato che dopo averci riempito tutta l'estate di cessi tipo Sosa, ha pure il coraggio di prenderci in giro l'ultimo giorno di mercato.
Ma questi qualcosina di buono l'hanno fatto....

detto questo preciso che trovo lecito criticare gli errori. Solo che bisogna farlo senza dimenticare quanto di buono hanno fatto e che situazione hanno trovato al loro arrivo, ovvero le macerie.

Non mi piace vedere gli ultras di Fassone che difendono ad ogni costo ogni scelta. Ma non piace nemmeno vedere chi dimentica gli 11 acquisti fatti fin'ora e critica in maniera esagerata.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (31 Agosto 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> A me da sempre piu fastidio il fatto che non puoi criticare mezza mossa di YongHong Li-FAssone-MIrabelli che se no ti prendi della vedova "perche hanno rimpiazzato Berlusconi-Galliani e hanno speso 200 mln".
> 
> Mi sembra di tornare indietro nel tempo quando qualcuno osava criticare Berlusconi-Galliani e si prendeva del gobbo perche "loro ci hanno preso in tribunale e ci hanno portato 5 Champions".
> 
> ...


Che dire....solo complimenti....
Aggiungo solo un piccola personale considerazione sull'evidenziato....
Noi Milanisti non possiamo mai permetterci di criticare la dirigenza ''al potere'' perchè altrimenti veniamo etichettati come ''nostalgici'' di quello che c'è stato prima....è successo con Berlusconi prima e sta succedendo ora con Fassone e Mirabelli....
Ma per fortuna ci sono Tifosi come l'autore del post quotato che con obbiettività e logica espongono il loro pensiero senza timore delle conseguenze....
Bisognerebbe distinguere tra la critica a prescindere portata a tutto e tutti senza perdere occasione per ribadirla e la critica mirata al singolo episodio....nel secondo caso credo sia anche ''salutare'' per dirigenti che non essendo in possesso del dono dell'infallibilità possono a volte commettere degli errori....


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> l'avesse fatto Galliani avrei detto che era una pagliacciata infame, dato che dopo averci riempito tutta l'estate di cessi tipo Sosa, ha pure il coraggio di prenderci in giro l'ultimo giorno di mercato.
> Ma questi qualcosina di buono l'hanno fatto....
> 
> detto questo preciso che trovo lecito criticare gli errori. Solo che bisogna farlo senza dimenticare quanto di buono hanno fatto e che situazione hanno trovato al loro arrivo, ovvero le macerie.
> ...



Ma qui non li dimentica nessuno. Però non si può nemmeno negare che abbiamo una rosa incompleta e nascondersi dietro a "hanno speso 200 milioni" e "siamo bloccati dal mercato in uscita".


----------



## Gatto (31 Agosto 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> A me da sempre piu fastidio il fatto che non puoi criticare mezza mossa di YongHong Li-FAssone-MIrabelli che se no ti prendi della vedova "perche hanno rimpiazzato Berlusconi-Galliani e hanno speso 200 mln".
> 
> Mi sembra di tornare indietro nel tempo quando qualcuno osava criticare Berlusconi-Galliani e si prendeva del gobbo perche "loro ci hanno preso in tribunale e ci hanno portato 5 Champions".
> 
> ...



Ma infatti l' esercizio di un sano diritto di critica non e' solo un diritto, ma un dovere da parte di ciascuno di noi. Il problema semmai e' nei modi in cui si esercita. Se le critiche sono strumentali e/o viziate da pregiudizi e condite da insulti per me sono assolutamente inaccettabili. E DJCI sai meglio di me per aver frequentato il forum da prima del closing che ci sono utenti sedicenti milanisti alla Ruiu che sparavano a 0 sulla nuova proprieta' prima che si insediasse e non vedono l' ora che compiano passi falsi ora per dargli addosso.
Ora, io non so in che mondo vivano questi " signori" e non mi interessa perche' lo facciano, ma devo far notare che 30 anni di berlusconismo hanno creato " mostri" anche nella tifoseria. Ci sono milanisti berlusconiani che ogni giorno si uniscono al coro dei detrattori di questa societa' nei media, negli addetti ai lavori e nelle altre tifoserie sperando che la societa' fallisca. Io un' opposizione cosi sorda e ottusa nel mondo del calcio confesso di non avere mai vista e penso altri fratelli che come me, vivono a livello inconscio questa situazione, spingendoci a fare muro contro questa ostilita'. 
Ovvio, ma non giustificabile, che in una simile situazione ci scappi una reazione di pancia alle critiche, financo a quelle motivate e civili. 
Ho dato solo un' interpretazione ma credo derivi da un comune sentore di gran parte dei tifosi.


----------



## luigi61 (31 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Insomma, si vive a metà tra la consapevolezza del "riepilogo" e la speranza dell'ultimo colpetto di mercato che riesca a giustificare (e a salvare in corner) la strategia comunicativa dietro questo "show".
> 
> Aspettiamo.



Temo che il colpetto non riesca a salvare l'eventuale scelta di comunicazione errata; la prima cosa che verrà detta sarà :" ma come tutta sta grancassa per Jankto o chi per lui?" Se invece fosse il colpone , ma sinceramente che ad ora non sia trapelato nulla mi pare quantomeno strano..farebbe ovviamente felici tutti e in questo caso anche gli scontenti sarebbero costretti quantomeno a ripiegare....Diciamo che per salvarsi in corner sono quasi obbligati al grande annuncio......con tutta la stima e la gratitudine che ho verso di loro non mi pare comunque un gran risultato mediatico


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Campopiano su Twitter: "Non è un video celebrativo! È una diretta live con Fassone e Mirabelli!"


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Campopiano su Twitter: "Non è un video celebrativo! È una diretta live con Fassone e Mirabelli!"


e allora qualcuno devono prenderlo santo dio...di sentire sti 2 che parlano da soli non ce ne frega nulla di nulla...


----------



## Wildbone (31 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Campopiano su Twitter: "Non è un video celebrativo! È una diretta live con Fassone e Mirabelli!"



Purtroppo, come già detto, sta cosa del "video celebrativo" è uscita a casaccio tra i tifosi. Loro hanno solamente parlato di "riepilogo degli acquisti" e di "punto sul mercato", entrambi topic che non dovrebbero presupporre eccessiva autocelebrazione.


----------



## nabucco (31 Agosto 2017)

*Sulla pagina ufficiale di Facebook del Milan: *
"La Nazionale, l'#APACF Show e il calciomercato: "Se arrivano nuove cessioni, tutto è possibile". Leggi la nostra Edicola di oggi!"


----------



## The Ripper (31 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Campopiano su Twitter: "Non è un video celebrativo! È una diretta live con Fassone e Mirabelli!"



e quindi? per parlare di cosa?
e chi l'ha organizzata? quest'individuo?


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Purtroppo, come già detto, sta cosa del "video celebrativo" è uscita a casaccio tra i tifosi. Loro hanno solamente parlato di "riepilogo degli acquisti" e di "punto sul mercato", entrambi topic che non dovrebbero presupporre eccessiva autocelebrazione.



Beh, insomma. Alla fine tra "video celebrativo" e "riepilogo del mercato" cambia poco. Non è che al tifoso importa tanto di un riepilogo del mercato, che senso ha promuoverlo in quella maniera?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Agosto 2017)

*A*ubameyang
*P*assa
*A*lle
*C*ose
*F*ormali


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Campopiano su Twitter: "Non è un video celebrativo! È una diretta live con Fassone e Mirabelli!"



Ennesima conferma che non presentano nessuno.


----------



## Gito (31 Agosto 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> A me da sempre piu fastidio il fatto che non puoi criticare mezza mossa di YongHong Li-FAssone-MIrabelli che se no ti prendi della vedova "perche hanno rimpiazzato Berlusconi-Galliani e hanno speso 200 mln".
> 
> Mi sembra di tornare indietro nel tempo quando qualcuno osava criticare Berlusconi-Galliani e si prendeva del gobbo perche "loro ci hanno preso in tribunale e ci hanno portato 5 Champions".
> 
> ...



Concordo su tutto, quello che mi ha fatto disinnamorare un po del Milan negli ultimi anni sono state le numerose prese per i fondelli della società. La cosa più importante non sono i milioni che spendono ed i trofei che si alzano ma avere una società che lavora seriamente e si guadagna la fiducia dei propri tifosi. E non si guadagna in 2 mesi di lavoro specialmente in un ambiente che è pesantemente scottato da 10 anni a questa parte dalla gestione precedente. Chi si lamenta non è perchè non hanno fatto abbastanza ma perchè semplicemente non devono dire cose che non fanno, piuttosto non dire niente e fai la surprais...
Se oggi mi fanno un riassunto e basta dopo l'hype che han creato si prendono tanti di quegli insulti live da tutto il mondo che la metà bastano ed è normale quando crei aspettative non vere, non c'era bisogno di fare i misteriosi ed un annuncio in pompa magna con video per un riassunto per di più in questo giorno specifico.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Ennesima conferma che non presentano nessuno.



e che fanno a fare la live allora??


----------



## Wildbone (31 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Beh, insomma. Alla fine tra "video celebrativo" e "riepilogo del mercato" cambia poco. Non è che al tifoso importa tanto di un riepilogo del mercato, che senso ha promuoverlo in quella maniera?



Riepilogo del mercato = resoconto delle mosse, dei retroscena e delle sensazioni che si sono verificate e vissute durante la campagna acquisti. Una chiacchiera onesta, garbata, serena da parte dei condottieri.

Video celebrativo = godiamo insieme rimarcando, uno per uno, gli 11 acquisti che sono stati fatti e tutte le belle cose, specialmente l'investimento di 200 e passa milioni, che la società ha mandato in porto. Senza fare alcun accenno al top player sfumato e ad alcune mancanze evidenti della rosa.

Sono decisamente due modi di comunicare differenti.


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> e che fanno a fare la live allora??



Per riepilogare il mercato "di persona" e per raccontare qualche aneddoto.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Per riepilogare il mercato "di persona" e per raccontare qualche aneddoto.



ma non frega assolutamente a nessuno sta roba...creano l'Hype per sta boiata??  ...dai su non esiste...come sapete sono il più critico e negativo qui dentro ma non posso credere che siamo in mano a gente completamente ritardata...qualcosa faranno sicuramente...


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Riepilogo del mercato = resoconto delle mosse, dei retroscena e delle sensazioni che si sono verificate e vissute durante la campagna acquisti. Una chiacchiera onesta, garbata, serena da parte dei condottieri.
> 
> Video celebrativo = godiamo insieme rimarcando, uno per uno, gli 11 acquisti che sono stati fatti e tutte le belle cose, specialmente l'investimento di 200 e passa milioni, che la società ha mandato in porto. Senza fare alcun accenno al top player sfumato e ad alcune mancanze evidenti della rosa.
> 
> Sono decisamente due modi di comunicare differenti.



Vero. Ma allora quale sarebbe il motivo di promuoverlo in quella maniera? Con Campopiano che dice di "non poter dirci nulla".. per un video riepilogativo? Bastava dirlo nell'annuncio e amen.


----------



## Djici (31 Agosto 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Per riepilogare il mercato "di persona" e per raccontare qualche aneddoto.



Se e per fare quello piutosto che vadano a raccontare tutto a Campopiano e poi lui ci pensera a scrivere un libro...
Sarebbe una tragedia.


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ma non frega assolutamente a nessuno sta roba...creano l'Hype per sta boiata??  ...dai su non esiste...come sapete sono il più critico e negativo qui dentro ma non posso credere che siamo in mano a gente completamente ritardata...qualcosa faranno sicuramente...



Stavolta concordo con te.
Pagliacciata immensa e ridicola, errore bestiale.
Non illuderti, sarà così


----------



## Djici (31 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Vero. Ma allora quale sarebbe il motivo di promuoverlo in quella maniera? Con Campopiano che dice di "non poter dirci nulla".. per un video riepilogativo? Bastava dirlo nell'annuncio e amen.



PERFETTO.
Se Campopiano non ne puo parlare e perche ci sara una sorpresa... e obbligatorio.


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Se e per fare quello piutosto che vadano a raccontare tutto a Campopiano e poi lui ci pensera a scrivere un libro...
> Sarebbe una tragedia.



Purtroppo sarà cosi, ne ho la certezza


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Campopiano su Twitter: "Non è un video celebrativo! È una diretta live con Fassone e Mirabelli!"



Una diretta per celebrare il mercato, cambia poco.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Stavolta concordo con te.
> Pagliacciata immensa e ridicola, errore bestiale.
> Non illuderti, sarà così



non mi illudo ma non credo stavolta di sbagliare...qualcosa faranno me lo sento...sensazioni positive per oggi


----------



## Wildbone (31 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Vero. Ma allora quale sarebbe il motivo di promuoverlo in quella maniera? Con Campopiano che dice di "non poter dirci nulla".. per un video riepilogativo? Bastava dirlo nell'annuncio e amen.



E infatti la critica (quantomeno la mia personale) sta tutta lì. Sulla scelte delle parole e delle tempistiche intorno all'annuncio di questo "show". È un errore grave perchè mette in luce una scarsa capacità -in questa occasione- di saper leggere e circostanziare il mood della tifoseria. Per me l'errore è tutto lì. Non mi indigno per la volontà di voler fare "il punto" sul mercato nè di voler annunciare una live a tal proposito. Mi hanno deluso la scelta delle parole e il giocare sulle aspettative (l'acronimo, lo "stay tuned", il teaser video che pompa una certa adrenalina ecc.)


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> E infatti la critica (quantomeno la mia personale) sta tutta lì. Sulla scelte delle parole e delle tempistiche intorno all'annuncio di questo "show". È un errore grave perchè mette in luce una scarsa capacità -in questa occasione- di saper leggere e circostanziare il mood della tifoseria. Per me l'errore è tutto lì. Non mi indigno per la volontà di voler fare "il punto" sul mercato nè di voler annunciare una live a tal proposito. Mi hanno deluso la scelta delle parole e il giocare sulle aspettative (l'acronimo, lo "stay tuned", il teaser video che pompa una certa adrenalina ecc.)



Beh chiaro. Non c'è niente di male nel fare un riepilogo del mercato. Non vedo tutta questa ansia di farlo al 31 Agosto. Per quanto mi riguarda potevano farlo anche a fine stagione, magari aggiungendo i punti salienti della stagione. Ma così di che vuoi parlare? Mi sanno degli annedoti alla Galliani: " potevamo prendere X, siamo stati vicinissimi ma.."


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> non mi illudo ma non credo stavolta di sbagliare...qualcosa faranno me lo sento...sensazioni positive per oggi



Ci siamo invertiti oggi? 
Purtroppo rimarrai deluso oggi, te lo posso garantire


----------



## Milanchina (31 Agosto 2017)

Campopiano ha twittato che non sono in doretta per fare un riassunto ma per fare un discorso coi tifosi che continua!


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Milanchina ha scritto:


> Campopiano ha twittato che non sono in doretta per fare un riassunto ma per fare un discorso coi tifosi che continua!



Secondo me sarà una roba tipo. È finito il mercato, adesso c'è il campo, passiamo davvero alle cose formali vincendo sul campo..'na stupidata del genere.


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Secondo me sarà una roba tipo. È finito il mercato, adesso c'è il campo, passiamo davvero alle cose formali vincendo sul campo..'na stupidata del genere.



Probabile


----------



## Raryof (31 Agosto 2017)

Milanchina ha scritto:


> Campopiano ha twittato che non sono in doretta per fare un riassunto ma per fare un discorso coi tifosi che continua!



Un discorso di fine mercato senza nemmeno un colpetto formale? sarebbe davvero triste.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Ci siamo invertiti oggi?
> Purtroppo rimarrai deluso oggi, te lo posso garantire



tanto più deluso di così è dura...Agosto francamente imbarazzante


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Agosto 2017)

Beh, spiegassero come si è evoluto questo mercato, con anche la questione top player sfumata sarebbe molto utile, altrochè...almeno smetterei di leggere tante porcate sull'averci preso in giro. Staremo a vedere.


----------



## Roccoro (31 Agosto 2017)

Campopiano risponde ad un tifoso che gli chiede se non ci saranno più acquisti, rispondendo che dipende da una serie di fattori


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Campopiano risponde ad un tifoso che gli chiede se non ci saranno più acquisti, rispondendo che dipende da una serie di fattori



Ma quali fattori!!! Il mercato chiude fra 12 ore, o hai tutto definito per il pomeriggio o ciao


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Agosto 2017)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Campopiano risponde ad un tifoso che gli chiede se non ci saranno più acquisti, rispondendo che dipende da una serie di fattori



Direi che ti tratta del fattore Niang e del fattore Paletta (anche se in misura minore il secondo)


----------



## Victorss (31 Agosto 2017)

Bho veramente se non succedesse nulla sul mercato sarebbe un granchio gigantesco.
Campopiano che fa il misterioso, Riso che dice che c è in ballo qualcosa, uno show live con la dirigenza durante l ultimo giorno di mercato, sull' edicola del Facebook ufficiale del Milan se esce qualcuno tutto è possibile. 
Non possono essere coincidenze.
Ah, Adesso è sicuro che il tweet di campopiano era una perculata a Suma. Quello di stasera NON sarà un riepilogo del mercato.


----------



## luigi61 (31 Agosto 2017)

Cercando di rimanere calmo e tranquillo, non è facile ma ci provo, leggendo i vari commenti anche in altre sezioni è stupefacente come quell'annuncio abbia letteralmente SCONQUASSATO i tifosi !!! Contestatori che diventano ottimisti, ottimisti che diventano scettici , tifosi che litigano tra di loro , sperano soffrono è veramente un puzzle di emozioni e sentimenti contrastanti; la mia speranza è che tutto questo fantasmagorico mix stasera sia convogliato in un unico contenitore che esploda di gioia!! Finalmente tutti uniti almeno per una volta!!!


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

*Milan Tv : Live da casa Milan dalle 17 alle 17:30...dalle 20 alle 20:30...dalle 22 alle 23:30/00*

stanno giocando col fuoco ragazzi...


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Milan Tv : Live da casa Milan dalle 17 alle 17:30...dalle 20 alle 20:30...dalle 22 alle 23:30/00*
> 
> stanno giocando col fuoco ragazzi...



Un annuncio alle 17, uno alle 20 ed uno alle 22


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Milan Tv : Live da casa Milan dalle 17 alle 17:30...dalle 20 alle 20:30...dalle 22 alle 23:30/00*
> 
> stanno giocando col fuoco ragazzi...



Stanno creando troppa attenzione attorno a quello che potrebbe rivelarsi solo una bolla di fumo....spero bene per loro, sennò rischiano


----------



## Roccoro (31 Agosto 2017)

Quindi in questi orari potrebbe succedere il fatto, stiamo attenti!


----------



## Wildbone (31 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Milan Tv : Live da casa Milan dalle 17 alle 17:30...dalle 20 alle 20:30...dalle 22 alle 23:30/00*
> 
> stanno giocando col fuoco ragazzi...



Ahia. Sento puzza di 3 voli aerei differenti.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

ecco la schermata...


----------



## zlatan (31 Agosto 2017)

Ragazzi il live è alle 23, come diavolo fanno ad annunciare un nuovo acquisto se il mercato è finito? Dai su smettetela di illudervi, sarà una spiegazione su cosa hanno fatto, e soprattutto avendo sentito questo scandaloso e sottolineo scandaloso malcontento, vogliono magari speigare perchè non è arrivato il top. Detto questo, l'annuncio di ieri su FB, è un clamoroso autogol lo ammetto...


----------



## Konrad (31 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Milan Tv : Live da casa Milan dalle 17 alle 17:30...dalle 20 alle 20:30...dalle 22 alle 23:30/00*
> 
> stanno giocando col fuoco ragazzi...



Nel palinsesto ci sarebbe una diretta anche tra le 2,20 e le 2,45 di notte....che sia a beneficio dei Cinesi?


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Milan Tv : Live da casa Milan dalle 17 alle 17:30...dalle 20 alle 20:30...dalle 22 alle 23:30/00*
> 
> stanno giocando col fuoco ragazzi...



Ecco. Questo l'avevo visto anch'io.. Che fanno a fare il live da Casa Milan? Per la dipartita di Niang?


----------



## Roccoro (31 Agosto 2017)

Niang alla 17, e i 2 acquisti negli ultimi 2 slot ne sono sicuro


----------



## Wildbone (31 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Milan Tv : Live da casa Milan dalle 17 alle 17:30...dalle 20 alle 20:30...dalle 22 alle 23:30/00*
> 
> stanno giocando col fuoco ragazzi...



Ah, ma diamine! Questa è la programmazione di Milan TV per oggi. Pensavo che per "Live da Casa Milan" si intendesse lo "show".


----------



## zlatan (31 Agosto 2017)

Ragazzi il live è alle 23, come diavolo fanno ad annunciare un nuovo acquisto se il mercato è finito? Dai su smettetela di illudervi, sarà una spiegazione su cosa hanno fatto, e soprattutto avendo sentito questo scandaloso e sottolineo scandaloso malcontento, vogliono magari speigare perchè non è arrivato il top. Detto questo, l'annuncio di ieri su FB, è un clamoroso autogol lo ammetto...


----------



## Ecthelion (31 Agosto 2017)

Dopo una buona dormita oggi sono più tranquillo. Non mi aspettavo più nulla dal mercato, se arrivasse per esempio Jankto sarei contento. Non trovo nemmeno scandaloso il fatto che Fassone e Mirabelli facciano una diretta live, ovvero ho deciso di aspettare di ascoltare cosa diranno prima di farmi un'opinione.
Sono contento di questa società, e fiducioso sulla squadra.
Ciò non toglie, che a mio parere, ed ESCLUSIVAMENTE per quanto riguarda la comunicazione d'impresa (non siamo in una bocciofila ma siamo l'AC Milan) qualcosa di grosso da rivedere c'è. Chi rappresenta l'AC Milan non può permettersi di giocare sui social con dirò/non dirò, sarà/non sarà, metto il video poi dico che non posso dire, poi però dico, poi confermo poi sto zitto, poi rispondo enigmatico, poi eccetera. Ripeto: non stiamo giocando sul profilo Facebook o Instagram di un privato, ma di un'azienda che ha investito centinaia di milioni, e per la quale la comunicazione è un asset importantissimo.
Attendo e vediamo.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ecco. Questo l'avevo visto anch'io.. Che fanno a fare il live da Casa Milan? Per la dipartita di Niang?



ma infatti io sono fiducioso per oggi...anche xkè l'alternativa è essere gestiti da ritardati che non sanno nulla degli ultimi anni passati dal tifoso milanista...xkè prenderli così in giro non andrebbe bene per nulla...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ecco la schermata...



Tre dirette per Niang mi sembrano eccessive. 

Non mi illudo di certo, ma a questo punto una cosa è chiara: o arriva la bomba, o fanno una gallianata epocale.


----------



## Black (31 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Milan Tv : Live da casa Milan dalle 17 alle 17:30...dalle 20 alle 20:30...dalle 22 alle 23:30/00*
> 
> stanno giocando col fuoco ragazzi...



addirittura 3 live in 3 orari differenti? che senso ha?


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Ah, ma diamine. Questa è la programmazione di Milan TV per orggi. Pensavo che per "Live da Casa Milan" si intendesse lo "show". TSK.



Io non so perche continuate ad illudervi, è una grossa presa per i fondelli.
Hype creato ad hoc per sponsorizzare un video che se no non guarderebbe nessuno.
Vergognoso


----------



## Raryof (31 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ecco la schermata...



Ore 17 Rimane Gomez.
Ore 20 Rimane Paletta.
Ore 22 Rimane Niang.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Io non so perche continuate ad illudervi, è una grossa presa per i fondelli.
> Hype creato ad hoc per sponsorizzare un video che se no non guarderebbe nessuno.
> Vergognoso



Fosse così sarebbe davvero troppo vergognoso.. Magari c'è anche un po di spazio per pubblicizzare il libro di Campopiano in questi live


----------



## gabuz (31 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ecco la schermata...



Orca boia. Son barzotto e incazzato allo stesso tempo


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Fosse così sarebbe davvero troppo vergognoso.. Magari c'è anche un po di spazio per pubblicizzare il libro di Campopiano in questi live



Non ho parole guarda.
Ho sempre difeso la società ma oggi, per me, perdono tantissimi punti.
Rimangono tantissime cose fatte bene (compreso il mercato) ma questo mese di Agosto non dico che cancella tutto ma sicuramente ridimensiona ciò che è stato fatto.
Preferivo un live (visto che va di moda) dopo l'acquisto di Kalinic in cui dicevano: "Ora penseremo alle uscite ma in entrata abbiamo finito. Abbiamo avuto dei problemi e bla bla..."
Era onorevole e lo potevo capire, farlo adesso non ha senso.


----------



## z-Traxx (31 Agosto 2017)

Vi immaginate, iniziano a presentare l'evento e poi parte tutto il film degli acquisti, e tutti che palle lo sapevo era un riepilogo, ad un certo punto arriva l'undicesimo e gii acquisti finiscono, attimo di pausa partono i puntini.......e il 12esimo??????...... e da una parte entra PEA e poi mi ricoverano


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

z-Traxx ha scritto:


> Vi immaginate, iniziano a presentare l'evento e poi parte tutto il film degli acquisti, e tutti che palle lo sapevo era un riepilogo, ad un certo punto arriva l'undicesimo e gii acquisti finiscono, attimo di pausa partono i puntini.......e il 12esimo??????...... e da una parte entra PEA e poi mi ricoverano



Si certo. E tra tutti gli inviati che ci sono tra Casa Milan e la sede della Lega nessuno si è accorto di nulla.


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

Comunque su Sky (nei titoli dei programmi) i live delle 17, 20 e 22 sono chiamati: "The apacfShow"
Pazzesco


----------



## Konrad (31 Agosto 2017)

Comunque su palinsesto Milan TV tutti gli appuntamenti sono contrassegnati con la dicitura *The apacfShow (diretta)*

Io un pochino ci spero...se fosse solo per avere momenti di auto-incensamento (che per carità ci starebbero alla grande, ma dal 1° settembre, non oggi)...sarebbe una grande delusione.
Il mio voto al mercato resterebbe 9+...ma quello alla comunicazione di chiusura dello stesso un 4 sparato.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Comunque su Sky (nei titoli dei programmi) i live delle 17, 20 e 22 sono chiamati: "The apacfShow"
> Pazzesco



io non so se si rendono conto di che stanno rischiando in sto ultimo giorno...sui vari forum e social i tifosi sono IMBESTIALITi a dir poco...spero abbiano fatto i calcoli giusti


----------



## z-Traxx (31 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ecco. Questo l'avevo visto anch'io.. Che fanno a fare il live da Casa Milan? Per la dipartita di Niang?



17-17,30 presentazione di PEA, 20-20,30 5000 persone che invadono Casa Milan, 23 Mirabelli che si sbrodola: era nel mio destino


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> io non so se si rendono conto di che stanno rischiando in sto ultimo giorno...sui vari forum e social i tifosi sono IMBESTIALITi a dir poco...spero abbiano fatto i calcoli giusti



Secondo me hanno sottovalutato la cosa inizialmente, ma ora ritrattare sarebbe pure peggio


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ecco la schermata...



E' il collegamento con gli inviati davanti casa milan. Non c'è niente di "ufficiale".


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' il collegamento con gli inviati davanti casa milan. Non c'è niente di "ufficiale".



.


----------



## Ecthelion (31 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ecco la schermata...



Questa cosa è assurdissima in tutti i casi TRANNE la presentazione di nuovi acquisti.
Come potremmo "seguire insieme l'ultimo giorno di mercato" se nulla accade nel mercato?


----------



## Osv (31 Agosto 2017)

Sarà possibile seguire la diretta senza sky e senza premium? Avete qualche link?

Grazie.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Agosto 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' il collegamento con gli inviati davanti casa milan. Non c'è niente di "ufficiale".



Anche a me sembra proprio così...però che senso ha chiamarlo APACF? Boh, per me stan facendo un casino boia e basta


----------



## zlatan (31 Agosto 2017)

Va bè dai 8 al mercato e 4 alla comunicazione dopo l'annuncio su FB di ieri. Ci sta, negli ultimi 5 anni il voto era 4 e 4


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' il collegamento con gli inviati davanti casa milan. Non c'è niente di "ufficiale".



ho capito ma fai 3 live (non una 3) per dire che il mercato è finito?


----------



## zlatan (31 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ho capito ma fai 3 live (non una 3) per dire che il mercato è finito?



Non li fai certo per annunciare 3 nuovi acquisti su ragazzi...


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Agosto 2017)

Osv ha scritto:


> Sarà possibile seguire la diretta senza sky e senza premium? Avete qualche link?
> 
> Grazie.



Trasmettono anche sulle pagine Facebook e Youtube ufficiali.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ho capito ma fai 3 live (non una 3) per dire che il mercato è finito?



Per seguire gli ultimi movimenti credo...non necessariamente nostri...staran la a chiacchierare...già me li vedo


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Per seguire gli ultimi movimenti credo...non necessariamente nostri...staran la a chiacchierare...già me li vedo



gli ultimi movimenti degli altri a Casa Milan??...va bè oh facciano come gli pare...la faccia è la loro dopotutto...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> gli ultimi movimenti degli altri a Casa Milan??...va bè oh facciano come gli pare...la faccia è la loro dopotutto...



Ah porca miseria non avevo fatto caso al LIVE DA CASA MILAN...credevo dallo studio di Milan TV...eh no allora qualche domanda me la sto facendo


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ho capito ma fai 3 live (non una 3) per dire che il mercato è finito?



Ci sono anche le uscite, e non solo Niang. Il movimento ci sarà.

Comunque prima Dallò di TL (li sento mentre studio) ha detto che in questo show Suma conduce il "salottino" con Mirabelli e Fassone per commentare il mercato.


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

Ragazzi siamo fratelli rossoneri e dobbiamo aiutarci, lo dico per voi: Non succederà nulla, ne ho la certezza


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ci sono anche le uscite, e non solo Niang. Il movimento ci sarà.
> 
> Comunque prima Dallò di TL (li sento mentre studio) ha detto che in questo show Suma conduce il "salottino" con Mirabelli e Fassone per commentare il mercato.



Che porcata


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ci sono anche le uscite, e non solo Niang. Il movimento ci sarà.
> 
> Comunque prima Dallò di TL (li sento mentre studio) ha detto che in questo show Suma conduce il "salottino" con Mirabelli e Fassone per commentare il mercato.



Ma che roba è?  Come cantarsela e suonarsela da soli


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Agosto 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ci sono anche le uscite, e non solo Niang. Il movimento ci sarà.
> 
> Comunque prima Dallò di TL (li sento mentre studio) ha detto che in questo show Suma conduce il "salottino" con Mirabelli e Fassone per commentare il mercato.



Che carini...ci sarà anche la D'Urso?


----------



## 7vinte (31 Agosto 2017)

17 salottino con suma. il mercato è chiuso 
20 possibile qualche colpo last minute 
23 arrivo a milan di 3 aerei: uno da dortmund, uno dal ritiro del portogallo, uno da quello dell'argentina


----------



## 7vinte (31 Agosto 2017)

[MENTION=3817]7vinte[/MENTION] evita questi messaggi


----------



## Willy Wonka (31 Agosto 2017)

Ragazzi io vi consiglio di non aspettarvi niente.


----------



## de sica (31 Agosto 2017)

Che porcata immane


----------



## Boomer (31 Agosto 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ragazzi io vi consiglio di non aspettarvi niente.



Esatto. Comunque spero imparino a gestire meglio le tempistiche di questi eventi che di per se non sono neanche una cattiva idea ma ovviamente in un contesto di mercato i tifosi si aspettano altro.


----------



## mabadi (31 Agosto 2017)

Ok quanti stanno criticando e dicono che non ci sarà niente perchè sperano ci sarà il colpaccio???
Fuori i nomi.....


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Ok quanti stanno criticando e dicono che non ci sarà niente perchè sperano ci sarà il colpaccio???
> Fuori i nomi.....



Tutti ci sperano, ma chi vive sperando muore...


----------



## cris (31 Agosto 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ci sono anche le uscite, e non solo Niang. Il movimento ci sarà.
> 
> Comunque prima Dallò di TL (li sento mentre studio) ha detto che in questo show Suma conduce il "salottino" con Mirabelli e Fassone per commentare il mercato.



Amen... 99% porcata social priva di reali contenuti...


----------



## Milanchina (31 Agosto 2017)

Campopiano ha appena twittato che i dettagli delle varie dirette verranno svelati nel corso della giornata


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Milanchina ha scritto:


> Campopiano ha appena twittato che i dettagli delle varie dirette verranno svelati nel corso della giornata



Non so più cosa aspettarmi.. Quindi non è vero che è dopo le 23, era una trollata?


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Agosto 2017)

Milanchina ha scritto:


> Campopiano ha appena twittato che i dettagli delle varie dirette verranno svelati nel corso della giornata



Circata mode-on???


----------



## 7vinte (31 Agosto 2017)

Milanchina ha scritto:


> Campopiano ha appena twittato che i dettagli delle varie dirette verranno svelati nel corso della giornata



tutto questo mistero per nulla mi sembra strano


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> tutto questo mistero per nulla mi sembra strano


Non è strano, è solo una vergognosa porcata


----------



## mabadi (31 Agosto 2017)

Sembra il prime day di amazon....


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

E intanto nessuno parla del Milan, ma tranquilli arriva il top


----------



## Milanchina (31 Agosto 2017)

Sicuramente non si tratta di un evento dopo le 11 ma di 3 eventi:
- alle 5
- alle 8
- alle 10:30
A questi eventi saran presenti fassone e mirabelli in diretta che "continueranno il dialogo coi tifosi"


----------



## tonilovin93 (31 Agosto 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> E intanto nessuno parla del Milan, ma tranquilli arriva il top



Ma No, il top no.. però un Jankto farebbe comodissimo


----------



## Djici (31 Agosto 2017)

Arrivono, arrivono !

Ragazzi ci manca un esterno sinistro e una mezzala.
Mendes e uno di noi ! 
CR7 vuole andarsene dalla Spagna.
Il PSG e pieno di ale-mezzale.
Fate 2+2


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Ma No, il top no.. però un Jankto farebbe comodissimo



Io sarei felicissimo del suo arrivo, ma cosi non sarà. Vedrai


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

Campopiano ha twittato dicendo che sto benedetto #apacfShow sarà dopo le 23

Mettetevi l'anima in pace, è tutta un enorme presa per i fondelli


----------



## Milanchina (31 Agosto 2017)

Ma infatti è strano milan tv ha messo 3 fasce orarie, campopiano ha appena detto dopo le 11!! Chi vivra vedra! Mi sa che neanche loro lo sanno o se no avrebbero messo l'orario nel primo video


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Campopiano ha twittato dicendo che sto benedetto #apacfShow sarà dopo le 23
> 
> Mettetevi l'anima in pace, è tutta un enorme presa per i fondelli



.


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Agosto 2017)

Arrivano:
1 vice Kessiè
1 esterno sinistro titolare 
1 vice Suso


----------



## Igniorante (31 Agosto 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Che porcata immane



Ci manca Zhang che canta con una collana di fiori al collo, un balletto ridicolo, e poi siamo ai livelli del Suining day dei cugini


----------



## pipporo (31 Agosto 2017)

Io ci spero ancora, F5 permetendo  

ma Li e ancora a Milano?


----------



## ps18ps (31 Agosto 2017)

pipporo ha scritto:


> Io ci spero ancora, F5 permetendo
> 
> ma Li e ancora a Milano?



credo di no. forse han li


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

pipporo ha scritto:


> Io ci spero ancora, F5 permetendo
> 
> ma Li e ancora a Milano?



No, l'ha detto Campopiano.


----------



## zamp2010 (31 Agosto 2017)

Con il hype che creano, deve essere un colpo sicuro. Non credo che si presentano il 31 con una trollata.
Forse hanno lavorato tutto il mese di agosto, per oggi.


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Con il hype che creano, deve essere un colpo sicuro. Non credo che si presentano il 31 con una trollata.
> Forse hanno lavorato tutto il mese di agosto, per oggi.



Evento a mercato chiuso (dopo le 23) serve aggiungere altro?


----------



## ps18ps (31 Agosto 2017)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Con il hype che creano, deve essere un colpo sicuro. Non credo che si presentano il 31 con una trollata.
> Forse hanno lavorato tutto il mese di agosto, per oggi.



ormai non credo, sarà un riepilogo dell'estate come annunciato. Se fosse altro sarebbe già uscita qualche voce. Gestito malissimo questa comunicazione, peccato.


----------



## zamp2010 (31 Agosto 2017)

Che senso ha a fare un riepilogo pero? chiessenefrega al 31 agosto, dopo un mese di niente.


----------



## cris (31 Agosto 2017)

Vi ricordo che 2-3 giorni fa è uscito un editoriale su acmilan.com dicendo "mercato: tutto fatto" e autocelebrandolo tra gli obbiettivi raggiunti.


----------



## zamp2010 (31 Agosto 2017)

ma perché il hype alle 17, 20, e 23?


----------



## pipporo (31 Agosto 2017)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> ma perché il hype alle 17, 20, e 23?



a 17 - Jankto 
a 20 - Auba
a 23- tutti a fare lo suning dance


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

Non vedo l'ora passi sta pagliacciata, e cerchiamo di dimenticarcela presto.


----------



## zamp2010 (31 Agosto 2017)

ma perché il hype alle 17, 20, e 23?


----------



## Zenos (31 Agosto 2017)

Alle 17 N'kulou
Alle 20 Michael Angulo
Alle 23 Goran Sukalo


----------



## zlatan (31 Agosto 2017)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> ma perché il hype alle 17, 20, e 23?



Ma è una diretta di Milan tv da casa milan un occasione delle ultime ore di mercato, come fanno tutte le tv. Il live su FB è alle 23


----------



## Black (31 Agosto 2017)

dopo aver piazzato Niang, non possono non annunciare qualcuno. Dai non deludetemi ragazzi


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Campopiano:"Mai detto che fosse un riassunto. Il Milan parla con i suoi tifosi e spiega le sue mosse. Stop. Fatevene una ragione."

Sempre più simpatico quest'uomo..


----------



## gabuz (31 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Campopiano:"Mai detto che fosse un riassunto. Il Milan parla con i suoi tifosi e spiega le sue mosse. Stop. Fatevene una ragione."
> 
> Sempre più simpatico quest'uomo..



Per essere il Community Manager, comunica da far schifo...


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Campopiano:"Mai detto che fosse un riassunto. Il Milan parla con i suoi tifosi e spiega le sue mosse. Stop. Fatevene una ragione."
> 
> Sempre più simpatico quest'uomo..


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (31 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Campopiano:"Mai detto che fosse un riassunto. Il Milan parla con i suoi tifosi e spiega le sue mosse. Stop. Fatevene una ragione."
> 
> Sempre più simpatico quest'uomo..



Lo seguivo durante il closing e lo seguo ancora, ma se contnua così, durerà poco.


----------



## Konrad (31 Agosto 2017)

Manca 1 ora e mezzo alla prima uscita diretta chiamata (da palinsesto) *The apacfShow (diretta)*

Aspettiamo e vediamo...sulla base di quello che uscirà in quella mezzoretta sapremo se i castelli che qualcuno si è costruito (me compreso, lo ammetto senza problemi) sono su sabbia o meno...

E comunque SEMPRE FORZA MILAN!


----------



## fra29 (31 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Campopiano:"Mai detto che fosse un riassunto. Il Milan parla con i suoi tifosi e spiega le sue mosse. Stop. Fatevene una ragione."
> 
> Sempre più simpatico quest'uomo..



Mah...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (31 Agosto 2017)

Tiriamo le somme:

- Abbiamo venduto quel cesso di Niang a 20 milioni
- Giochiamo col 4-3-3. Ad oggi in rosa siamo rimasti con 2-3 ali vere (Borini, Suso, Bonaventura) e un giocatore che forse puo provare quel ruolo (Calhanoglou). Non bastano minimamente per 3 competizioni
- E il 31 agosto e ci saranno diverse dirette da Casa Milan per 'vivere l'ultimo giorno di mercato insieme'
- Deulofeu al Barca rischia di fare la seconda riserva (dipende da chi prendono oggi)


Personalmente credo che un suo ritorno sia un operazione abbastanza realistica.


----------



## Milanchina (31 Agosto 2017)

Hanno specificato che lo show annunciato dal milan sui sociale è solo 1 ed è dopo le 11!
Milan tv ne fara 3 ma solo uno di questi coincidera con quello annunciato sui social


----------



## krull (31 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Campopiano:"Mai detto che fosse un riassunto. Il Milan parla con i suoi tifosi e spiega le sue mosse. Stop. Fatevene una ragione."
> 
> Sempre più simpatico quest'uomo..



Allora ci spiegassero anche la mossa della sua assunzione. Dilettante


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Agosto 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Manca 1 ora e mezzo alla prima uscita diretta chiamata (da palinsesto) *The apacfShow (diretta)*
> 
> Aspettiamo e vediamo...sulla base di quello che uscirà in quella mezzoretta sapremo se i castelli che qualcuno si è costruito (me compreso, lo ammetto senza problemi) sono su sabbia o meno...
> 
> E comunque SEMPRE FORZA MILAN!



hanno detto che sto famigerato show è alle 11 di sera


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Agosto 2017)

In ogni caso il parlare con noi spiegando il mercato e le mosse sarebbe stato una figata, però comunicato in un'altra maniera e fatto magari domani, non oggi. Quindi chi ha avuto la pensata ha sbagliato tutti i calcoli trasformando una bella iniziativa in una porcata. Ma staremo a vedere se accadrà qualcosa oggi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Campopiano:"Mai detto che fosse un riassunto. Il Milan parla con i suoi tifosi e spiega le sue mosse. Stop. Fatevene una ragione."
> 
> Sempre più simpatico quest'uomo..



Il suo ruolo sarebbe quello di consolidare i rapporti tra tifosi e società via social? Sta facendo bene il suo lavoro 

Credo proprio che sarà silurato entro breve se continua così.


----------



## Konrad (31 Agosto 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> hanno detto che sto famigerato show è alle 11 di sera



Non l'avevo letto da nessuna parte...e allora dite al direttore dell'emittente di cambiare quel cavolo di titolo sul palinsesto presente on line.


----------



## Black (31 Agosto 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Manca 1 ora e mezzo alla prima uscita diretta chiamata (da palinsesto) *The apacfShow (diretta)*
> 
> Aspettiamo e vediamo...sulla base di quello che uscirà in quella mezzoretta sapremo se i castelli che qualcuno si è costruito (me compreso, lo ammetto senza problemi) sono su sabbia o meno...
> 
> E comunque SEMPRE FORZA MILAN!



spero anch'io.... alle 17 dovrebbero farci capire qualcosa no?


----------



## Black (31 Agosto 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> hanno detto che sto famigerato show è alle 11 di sera



se guardi il palinsesto di sky c'è scritto ore 17: The apacfShow (diretta). Stessa cosa ore 20, ore 22


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il suo ruolo sarebbe quello di consolidare i rapporti tra tifosi e società via social? Sta facendo bene il suo lavoro
> 
> Credo proprio che sarà silurato entro breve se continua così.



"Il miglior acquisto del Milan" cit.


----------



## malos (31 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Campopiano:"Mai detto che fosse un riassunto. Il Milan parla con i suoi tifosi e spiega le sue mosse. Stop. Fatevene una ragione."
> 
> Sempre più simpatico quest'uomo..



Cafone.


----------



## ARKANA (31 Agosto 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Manca 1 ora e mezzo alla prima uscita diretta chiamata (da palinsesto) *The apacfShow (diretta)*
> 
> Aspettiamo e vediamo...sulla base di quello che uscirà in quella mezzoretta sapremo se i castelli che qualcuno si è costruito (me compreso, lo ammetto senza problemi) sono su sabbia o meno...
> 
> E comunque SEMPRE FORZA MILAN!



credo di essermi perso qualcosa, non era alle 23 la diretta? alle 17 che succede e soprattutto dove si può vedere?


----------



## Konrad (31 Agosto 2017)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> credo di essermi perso qualcosa, non era alle 23 la diretta? alle 17 che succede e soprattutto dove si può vedere?



Si parlava di questo...comparso su *MILAN TV*






Nel palinsesto della TV i tre interventi vengono identificati come "The apacfShow (diretta)"...il che avrebbe lasciato adito a possibilità diverse dal "solo" LIVE di chiusura di un mercato chiuso.
Ma pare che si possa trattare di semplici interventi da Casa Milan...boh...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Agosto 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> In ogni caso il parlare con noi spiegando il mercato e le mosse sarebbe stato una figata, però comunicato in un'altra maniera e fatto magari domani, non oggi. Quindi chi ha avuto la pensata ha sbagliato tutti i calcoli trasformando una bella iniziativa in una porcata. Ma staremo a vedere se accadrà qualcosa oggi



Mah, secondo me farlo a caldo ha più senso. l'idea è buona e la apprezzo molto anche se potevano essere più chiari dall'inizio.
Per mme il gran casino è nato dal fatto che, esattamente nello stesso momento dell'annuncio, Riso è uscito dall'incontro a casa Milan dopo un incontro di 3h con Mirabelli dicendo che Mirabelli aveva in mente qualcosa d'interessante in entrata (Jankto) che poi non si è concretizzata. le due cose insieme più i due buchi evidenti in rosa hanno creato un Hype assurdo che ha comportato quello che ha comportato.


----------



## MrPeppez (31 Agosto 2017)

Si sono montati la testa, che buffonata, voglio vedere se non si arriva minimo quarti...

Rosa incompleta.


----------



## ARKANA (31 Agosto 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Mah, secondo me farlo a caldo ha più senso. l'idea è buona e la apprezzo molto anche se potevano essere più chiari dall'inizio.
> Per mme il gran casino è nato dal fatto che, esattamente nello stesso momento dell'annuncio, Riso è uscito dall'incontro a casa Milan dopo un incontro di 3h con Mirabelli dicendo che Mirabelli aveva in mente qualcosa d'interessante in entrata (Jankto) che poi non si è concretizzata. le due cose insieme più i due buchi evidenti in rosa hanno creato un Hype assurdo che ha comportato quello che ha comportato.



per me quando hanno fatto il trailer dovevano scrivere subito l'orario, apacf show in diretta dalle 23, cosi ci saremmo messi il cuore in pace, non avendolo fatto subito invece ci hanno ''illusi'' e hypato inutilmente


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (31 Agosto 2017)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Si sono montati la testa, che buffonata, voglio vedere se non si arriva minimo quarti...
> 
> Rosa incompleta.



Aspettiamo, ma sarebbe una perculata pazzesca.

Poiche il 4. posto sara molto difficile da raggiugnere con una rosa talmente corta nelle posizioni chiave. L'Inter senza le coppe puo sperare.....se non hanno infortuni i loro centrali.


----------



## Zenos (31 Agosto 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Campopiano:"Mai detto che fosse un riassunto. Il Milan parla con i suoi tifosi e spiega le sue mosse. Stop. *Fatevene una ragione."*
> 
> Sempre più simpatico quest'uomo..



Cioè lui dovrebbe essere il "collante" tra noi e il club?mmm siamo messi proprio bene...


----------



## Milanchina (31 Agosto 2017)

Il sun online da definitivo coutinho al barca! Attenderanno le 20:00 ad ufficializzarlo perche il liverpool è in trattativa con lemar del monaco


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Agosto 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Aspettiamo, ma sarebbe una perculata pazzesca.
> 
> Poiche il 4. posto sara molto difficile da raggiugnere con una rosa talmente corta nelle posizioni chiave. L'Inter senza le coppe puo sperare.....se non hanno infortuni i loro centrali.



l'inter in quanto a rosa corta è messa peggio di noi pur avendo solo il campionato


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Cioè lui dovrebbe essere il "collante" tra noi e il club?mmm siamo messi proprio bene...



Guarda è qualcosa di imbarazzante. Speriamo duri poco davvero..


----------



## The Ripper (31 Agosto 2017)

non si muove un filo d'erba
sto show del cavolo è una tamarrata


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Agosto 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> l'inter in quanto a rosa corta è messa peggio di noi pur avendo solo il campionato



Inoltre per lo meno quest'anno abbiamo una rosa che non fa venire i conati di vomito ad una prima lettura e che non deve farci vergognare, incompleta o no. Ed io li ringrazio immensamente per questo...poi gli errori comunicativi d'agosto sono un altro paio di maniche...


----------



## cris (31 Agosto 2017)

passano le ore senza alcuna notizia, ulteriori conferme del mercato chiuso e della pagliacciata social di stasera.


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Campopiano:"Mai detto che fosse un riassunto. Il Milan parla con i suoi tifosi e spiega le sue mosse. Stop. Fatevene una ragione."
> 
> Sempre più simpatico quest'uomo..



Che cafone antipatico che è sto qua..mai digerito..per mezzo scoop fatto un anno fa si va pavoneggiando come esperto di mercato mentre in realtà ricicla solo le cose dette da altri..

Sto nuovo ruolo mi era del tutto sfuggito, vorrei sapere chi è il genio che lo ha ingaggiato visto che sta sul mengo a metà dei tifosi (me compreso)


----------



## 7vinte (31 Agosto 2017)

In Champions ci andiamo anche senza comprare nessuno 
Juve 
Napoli 
Milan 
Inter


----------



## Zenos (31 Agosto 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> In Champions ci andiamo anche senza comprare nessuno
> Juve
> Napoli
> Milan
> Inter



Attenzione a Lazio e Torino.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Che cafone antipatico che è sto qua..mai digerito..per mezzo scoop fatto un anno fa si va pavoneggiando come esperto di mercato mentre in realtà ricicla solo le cose dette da altri..
> 
> Sto nuovo ruolo mi era del tutto sfuggito, vorrei sapere chi è il genio che lo ha ingaggiato visto che sta sul mengo a metà dei tifosi (me compreso)



Guarda spero duri poco. Quello che mi fa innervosire che ieri mi ero definitivamente messo il cuore in pace sul mercato. Poi se ne esce con sta roba. #APACF, #StayTuned, "non posso dire niente"... Ha creato un hype assurdo e verremo delusi.. Per cosa? Per promuovere questa sua inutile iniziativa.

Oggi deve essere chiaro il dissenso verso questa iniziativa. Spero in molti non lo guarderanno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Agosto 2017)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Attenzione a Lazio e Torino.



Lazio e Roma direi


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Guarda spero duri poco. Quello che mi fa innervosire che ieri mi ero definitivamente messo il cuore in pace sul mercato. Poi se ne esce con sta roba. #APACF, #StayTuned, "non posso dire niente"... Ha creato un hype assurdo e verremo delusi.. Per cosa? Per promuovere questa sua inutile iniziativa.



Che poi se sarà veramnete una chiacchierata con F&M non vedo davvero perchè dovrebbe esserci segretezza...


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Guarda spero duri poco. Quello che mi fa innervosire che ieri mi ero definitivamente messo il cuore in pace sul mercato. Poi se ne esce con sta roba. #APACF, #StayTuned, "non posso dire niente"... Ha creato un hype assurdo e verremo delusi.. Per cosa? Per promuovere questa sua inutile iniziativa.
> 
> Oggi deve essere chiaro il dissenso verso questa iniziativa. Spero in molti non lo guarderanno.



Ma anche arrivasse un colpo, se non è un vero Top che senso ha creare sta attesa? Davvero una cosa brutta..ovviamente appena sbertucciato diventa arrogante..come tutti quelli che sanno di aver capellato ma mancano di umiltà


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Che poi se sarà veramnete una chiacchierata con F&M non vedo davvero perchè dovrebbe esserci segretezza...



Ma questo aveva fatto il messaggio #milan #staytuned anche minuti prima del video con i numeri del milan, creando anche quella volta hype. La differenza è che là è stato smontato subito.
Cerca di creare hype per qualsiasi minima cosa, sopratutto se c'è di mezzo lui..


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Che poi se sarà veramnete una chiacchierata con F&M non vedo davvero perchè dovrebbe esserci segretezza...



ma poi cosa c'è da chiacchierare??...sono fermi da Luglio...i video dei giocatori li abbiamo visti...


----------



## Victorss (31 Agosto 2017)

.


----------



## zlatan (31 Agosto 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Aspettiamo, ma sarebbe una perculata pazzesca.
> 
> Poiche il 4. posto sara molto difficile da raggiugnere con una rosa talmente corta nelle posizioni chiave. L'Inter senza le coppe puo sperare.....se non hanno infortuni i loro centrali.



Ecco appunto stiamo guardando l'Inter che ha una difesa imbarazzante e in panchina come unico centrale Ranocchia. Pensa a quanto ci invidianmo loro invece, e noi siamo qui a piangere per codesto mercato utopistico se pensiamo a 4 mesi fa...


----------



## zlatan (31 Agosto 2017)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Attenzione anche alla Fiorentina ma soprattutto all' Atalanta.
> Ah, non dimentichiamo l'Udinese come mina vagante.



Eh perchè il Chievo e la rivelazione Spal? Su dai non esageriamo adesso..


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

l'importante è che se è chiuso lo dicano alle 17:01...non che ci facciano arrivare alle 23 solo per vedere il cabaret...


----------



## 7vinte (31 Agosto 2017)

.


----------



## Victorss (31 Agosto 2017)

.


----------



## Milanforever63 (31 Agosto 2017)

Al di là delle facili ironie che leggo non dimentichiamoci la partita di melma fatta col Cagliari ... non andrà sempre così di culo eh ...


----------



## 7vinte (31 Agosto 2017)

Raga il topic con i contatti riallacciati per pea


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> Al di là delle facili rionie che leggo non dimentichiamoci la partita di melma fatta col Cagliari ... non andrà sempre così di culo eh ...



e c'era tutta la dirigenza in tribuna...è troppo surreale questo immobilismo...troppo ridicolo per dirigenti seri come si erano dimostrati...per lo meno ci devono spiegare che ***.. è successo...non puoi pretendere passione e stadio pieno per vedere prestazioni del genere...


----------



## cris (31 Agosto 2017)

tra 4 minuti sarà svelato l'arcano


----------



## 7vinte (31 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> e c'era tutta la dirigenza in tribuna...è troppo surreale questo immobilismo...troppo ridicolo per dirigenti seri come si erano dimostrati...per lo meno ci devono spiegare che ***.. è successo...non puoi pretendere passione e stadio pieno per vedere prestazioni del genere...



Vincere quando si gioca male è da grande squadra. Con un singolo che ti risolve la partita(Suso). La Juve a Genoa ha giocato da dio vero? Dybala la ha rosolta


----------



## Milanforever63 (31 Agosto 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Vincere quando si gioca male è da grande squadra. Con un singolo che ti risolve la partita(Suso). La Juve a Genoa ha giocato da dio vero? Dybala la ha rosolta



è vero ma ti può andar bene una volta .. non sempre ... e noi con le "piccole" soffriamo sempre come cani


----------



## 7vinte (31 Agosto 2017)

cris ha scritto:


> tra 4 minuti sarà svelato l'arcano



1 minuto. Ho il batticuore


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Vincere quando si gioca male è da grande squadra. Con un singolo che ti risolve la partita(Suso). La Juve a Genoa ha giocato da dio vero? Dybala la ha rosolta


la Juve tiene Bernardeschi Pjaca Douglas Costa in panca...per favore non entriamo nel ridicolo su...noi per cambiare la partita abbiamo Borini e Mauri...di che stiamo a parlà....


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> e c'era tutta la dirigenza in tribuna...è troppo surreale questo immobilismo...troppo ridicolo per dirigenti seri come si erano dimostrati...per lo meno ci devono spiegare che ***.. è successo...non puoi pretendere passione e stadio pieno per vedere prestazioni del genere...



Ma hanno speso 200 mln. Un minimo di sostegno è dovuto. Ma come si può affermare il contrario.


----------



## cris (31 Agosto 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> 1 minuto. Ho il batticuore



che poi non ho capito se si vede solo su milan TV o anche diretta fb, ma non c'è nulla su fb


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Ancora Campopiano:"Infatti ti ho risposto. L'anno scorso il Milan annunciava Mati Fernandez il 31 agosto, oggi parla dei suoi 11 acquisti con i tifosi. Stop."

Che classe, che stile...


----------



## Milanforever63 (31 Agosto 2017)

il sostegno è sacrosanto ma per parte mia penso che troppi qui danno per scontato che entriamo nelle prime quattro ..l'unica consolazione è che se canniamo l'annata diamo via Dollarumma e portiamo a casa almeno 70 milioni con cui potenziare una base finalmente solida


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma hanno speso 200 mln. Un minimo di sostegno è dovuto. Ma come si può affermare il contrario.



ma ho per caso detto che non bisogna sostenerli??...ho detto che non possono pretendere gli abbonati e lo stadio pieno se fai prestazioni così e non intervieni dove serve...poi è giusto andare xkè è il Milan ma senza fare proclami..


----------



## Milanforever63 (31 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ancora Campopiano:"Infatti ti ho risposto. L'anno scorso il Milan annunciava Mati Fernandez il 31 agosto, oggi parla dei suoi 11 acquisti con i tifosi. Stop."
> 
> Che classe, che stile...



questo è proprio un pirla ..


----------



## Boomer (31 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> il sostegno è sacrosanto ma per parte mia penso che troppi qui danno per scontato che entriamo nelle prime quattro ..l'unica consolazione è che se canniamo l'annata diamo via Dollarumma e portiamo a casa almeno 70 milioni con cui potenziare una base finalmente solida



Nessuno da scontato niente. Ora abbiamo i mezzi per giocarcela a differenza degli ultimi anni. Non fatemi postare la formazione di Inzaghi contro la Juventus che ci mettiamo a ridere tutti assieme ( o piangere ). Ci sarà da lavorare e lottare per tornare grandi. Questo è il primo passo.


Tra l'altro questa idea era anche interessante ma è stata gestita molto male , specie come tempistiche. Che sia da lezione. Non mi pare sensato farci un dramma comunque. Non è stato fatto un torto a nessuno.


----------



## Black (31 Agosto 2017)

si sa qualcosa di questo live? chi può vedere ci faccia avere degli aggiornamenti please


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ma ho per caso detto che non bisogna sostenerli??...ho detto che non possono pretendere gli abbonati e lo stadio pieno se fai prestazioni così e non intervieni dove serve...poi è giusto andare xkè è il Milan ma senza fare proclami..



"Non intervieni dove sempre...."
Hanno comprato una squadra intera. Era prevebtivabile non poter coprire tutti i buchi, annesse riserve. Si sapeva che sarebbero serviti 300 mln. Cioè non lo so davvero.


----------



## Moffus98 (31 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> non si muove un filo d'erba
> sto show del cavolo è una tamarrata



Ma va, e chi l'avrebbe mai detto?


----------



## cris (31 Agosto 2017)

tutto tace, qualsiasi social.. e sono le 17.08


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ancora Campopiano:"Infatti ti ho risposto. L'anno scorso il Milan annunciava Mati Fernandez il 31 agosto, oggi parla dei suoi 11 acquisti con i tifosi. Stop."
> 
> Che classe, che stile...



per correttezza riportiamo anche i tweet di commento a cui poi segue questa risposta:

1) Da quando ci sei tu 9 passi indietro in comunicazione. Coincidenza?
2) Pas(parolaccia che verrebbe asteriscata) deve andare via subito! Ha rotto il (ancora quella parola asteriscata). Forse alle 23 ci sarà sal galatioto che porta bentacourt.

Mi sembra che la risposta sia alquanto moderata


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> "Non intervieni dove sempre...."
> Hanno comprato una squadra intera. Era prevebtivabile non poter coprire tutti i buchi, annesse riserve. Si sapeva che sarebbero serviti 300 mln. Cioè non lo so davvero.



e quindi??...non capisco onestemente dove vuoi arrivare...avrà il diritto un tifoso di non voler vedere prestazioni immonde come quella di domenica o no??...o xkè hanno speso 200 devono andare ad abbonarsi domani??...se spendi 200 milioni e giochi con Borini potranno girare le balle o no??...ma pure Montella dice che siamo corti non è che devi spiegarlo a me...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (31 Agosto 2017)

Ventilare nuovi acquisti era una necessità giornalistica: non si poteva giornalisticamente non parlare del Milan in Agosto. Allo stesso tempo alla dirigenza non andava a genio mostrarsi troppo immobile. 
Per quanto ne sappia io di mercato, di calcio europeo, non c'erano grandi opportunità, anche se immagino che ci siano tante ali sinistre di talento in club minori, che nessuno ha considerato o visionato.
Una conferenza stampa a fine mercato non è nulla di strano. I tifosi del Milan sono milioni e non tutti seguono il calciomercato giorno per giorno, ora per ora, come si fa qui in Milanworld o nei social in genere.
L'errore è che questo 'live' alla fine avrà un audience composto quasi esclusivamente da quelli che hanno seguito il mercato per filo e per segno, che hanno abboccato alla storia del gran colpo finale. Mentre chi non ha seguito il mercato non ne sarà tanto interessato lo stesso.


----------



## Roccoro (31 Agosto 2017)

Il settore comunicativo del Milan si è montato troppo la testa, stanno facendo acqua da tutte le parti!


----------



## Milanchina (31 Agosto 2017)

Milan tv ha twittato che vanno in diretta con una trasmissione titolata quelli che aspettano l'#apacf  aiuto


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (31 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ancora Campopiano:"Infatti ti ho risposto. L'anno scorso il Milan annunciava Mati Fernandez il 31 agosto, oggi parla dei suoi 11 acquisti con i tifosi. Stop."
> 
> Che classe, che stile...



Insopportabile, e nemmeno intelligente. Ma si esprime così sul suo account o su quello del Milan?


----------



## Black (31 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> e quindi??...non capisco onestemente dove vuoi arrivare...avrà il diritto un tifoso di non voler vedere prestazioni immonde come quella di domenica o no??...o xkè hanno speso 200 devono andare ad abbonarsi domani??...se spendi 200 milioni e giochi con Borini potranno girare le balle o no??...ma pure Montella dice che siamo corti non è che devi spiegarlo a me...



ma cosa c'entra la prestazione. Pure il Milan di Ancelotti del 2005 faceva prestazioni immonde a volte. E avresti criticato pure quella squadra?

se ti gira le balle che dopo 200M giochiamo con Borini è perchè hanno dovuto costruire una rosa da ZERO. Se spenderanno 200M anche la prossima estate vai tranquillo che Borini non gioca


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> e quindi??...non capisco onestemente dove vuoi arrivare...avrà il diritto un tifoso di non voler vedere prestazioni immonde come quella di domenica o no??...o xkè hanno speso 200 devono andare ad abbonarsi domani??...se spendi 200 milioni e giochi con Borini potranno girare le balle o no??...ma pure Montella dice che siamo corti non è che devi spiegarlo a me...


Anche la Juve gioca spesso male, nonostante sia a livello delle Big mondiali. Non credo peraltro che i tifosi minaccino suicidi di massa o vogliano lasciare lo stadio semi vuoto. Discorso inconcepibile. Ovviamente opinione personale.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

,


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Agosto 2017)

Prestazioni immonde...colpa di F&M se alcuni non sono ancora in condizione o la squadra non gioca ancora a memoria? Mica son telecomandati


----------



## Coccosheva81 (31 Agosto 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> "Non intervieni dove sempre...."
> Hanno comprato una squadra intera. Era prevebtivabile non poter coprire tutti i buchi, annesse riserve. Si sapeva che sarebbero serviti 300 mln. Cioè non lo so davvero.



Ma poi dopo una partita dove mancava Bonaventura, ormai dato per defunto oppure totalmente incapace a fare un ruolo che più o meno ha fatto per tutta la carriera.
Ok non abbiamo una rosa perfetta, lo sappiamo, ma alla fine si tratta di riserve di alcuni ruoli.
A giugno ci facevamo le seghe bimani pensando a 6-7 acquisti, ora si piange perché non ne sono stati fatti 14.


----------



## Raryof (31 Agosto 2017)

Il mercato è chiuso, detto ora su MilanTv.
Che ciofeca questo show, hanno approfittato dell'ultimo giorno di mercato per attirare più gente possibile.


----------



## Osv (31 Agosto 2017)

ragazzi ma la diretta streaming dovrebbe essere visibile qui? Non c'è nulla, non sono pratico di streaming su youtube https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCKcx1uK38H4AOkmfv4ywlrg


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Agosto 2017)

Osv ha scritto:


> ragazzi ma la diretta streaming dovrebbe essere visibile qui? Non sono pratico di streaming su youtube https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCKcx1uK38H4AOkmfv4ywlrg



Questa notte alle 23 si


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Il mercato è chiuso, detto ora su MilanTv.
> Che ciofeca questo show, hanno approfittato dell'ultimo giorno di mercato per attirare più gente possibile.



Evitiamo di seguirlo. Non facciamo passare il messaggio che sia una bella trovata, per piacere.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Agosto 2017)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> Insopportabile, e nemmeno intelligente. Ma si esprime così sul suo account o su quello del Milan?



vattelo a leggere.
E' molto pacato, ogni tanto al decimo insulto chiude la questione un pò seccamente.
Questo accanimento è ingiusto.
Sta facendo il suo lavoro, come meglio può, una serie di persone che ce l'hanno con lu spargono qua e la insulti che per lo più gestisce con educazione e dialogo.

Fa il suo lavoro, va rispettato.


----------



## Aron (31 Agosto 2017)

E dopo le gallianate, è stata fatta la prima vera fassonata


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (31 Agosto 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> *Il mercato è chiuso, detto ora su MilanTv.
> *Che ciofeca questo show, hanno approfittato dell'ultimo giorno di mercato per attirare più gente possibile.



Boh, questo agosto hanno fatto letteralmente in pieno stile Galliani.

- Perculate pazzesche come oggi, una cosa mai vista. Cioe...tre dirette per parlare del nulla, per auto-celebrarsi
- Sbandierare nomi di calciatori top per poi ripiegare
- rosa incompleta ma comunque #ultracompetitiva
- communicazione tutto fuorche chiara

Un luglio da sogno seguito da un agosto spaventoso.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

The #APACF show, Capitan #Baresi a [MENTION=3417]Milan[/MENTION]TV : "Mercato importante, questa dirigenza ha sorpreso in positivo tutti, addetti e tifosi".

"non sarà autocelebrativo" cit.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Agosto 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> E dopo le gallianate, è stata fatta la prima vera fassonata



Anche tu avevi creato un bel po di hype se non sbaglio...tu sia dannato!! Ahahha ovviamente scherzo


----------



## ignaxio (31 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ancora Campopiano:"Infatti ti ho risposto. L'anno scorso il Milan annunciava Mati Fernandez il 31 agosto, oggi parla dei suoi 11 acquisti con i tifosi. Stop."
> 
> Che classe, che stile...


 Se Guadagnini era il nostro Top Player, Pask è il nostro Bertolacci.


----------



## Zenos (31 Agosto 2017)

Ma che è sta pagliacciata?


----------



## Roccoro (31 Agosto 2017)

benissimo allora Niang ce l'ho potevamo pure tenere alla fine, dato che in attacco stiamo messi male...vabbe lasciamo stare lo show di stasera non lo vedo!


----------



## Black (31 Agosto 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Boh, questo agosto hanno fatto letteralmente in pieno stile Galliani.
> 
> - Perculate pazzesche come oggi, una cosa mai vista. Cioe...tre dirette per parlare del nulla, per auto-celebrarsi
> - Sbandierare nomi di calciatori top per poi ripiegare
> ...



ecco una critica del genere è accettabile. E' vero che dal doppio colpo Bonucci-Biglia in poi è cambiata totalmente la gestione. Prima poche parole e tanti fatti, poi il contrario


----------



## Konrad (31 Agosto 2017)

Peccato...si va avanti lo stesso...


----------



## Aron (31 Agosto 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Anche tu avevi creato un bel po di hype se non sbaglio...tu sia dannato!! Ahahha ovviamente scherzo



Qualche giorno fa ho spiegato nella sezione bar cos'è successo 

Vediamo se lo dicono anche Fassone e Mirabelli stasera.


----------



## Zenos (31 Agosto 2017)

Suma ha detto la parola "programmazione".Pare non la pronunciasse dal 2002...


----------



## The Ripper (31 Agosto 2017)

veramente una cafonata ragà
non me lo sarei mai aspettato


----------



## Osv (31 Agosto 2017)

Io ho ancora fede...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Agosto 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Qualche giorno fa ho spiegato nella sezione bar cos'è successo
> 
> Vediamo se lo dicono anche Fassone e Mirabelli stasera.



Ah me la son persa...ero all'estero. Ora vado a leggere


----------



## __king george__ (31 Agosto 2017)

ma chi è che ha ideato questa presa in giro ai tifosi? perchè questo è...chiamiamo le cose con il loro nome...

è stato Guadagnini? è stato Campopiano? è stato Fassone?

il mercato è stato notevole questa buffonata non serviva....


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

questa porcata come va catalogata??...si può dire presa in giro??


----------



## Aron (31 Agosto 2017)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Se Guadagnini era il nostro Top Player, Pask è il nostro Bertolacci.



Però scaricare tutto su Campopiano è ingiusto. Non è Campopiano che ha organizzato queste live e neanche questo APACF show. 
Sono stupito invece da Guadagnini, ma neanche lui può fare molto quando Fassone si mette in testa di fare questo roba autocelebrativa.

Le celebrazioni e le feste si fanno a traguardi raggiunti, non a inizio a stagione. Il livellio di comunicazione della società era ottimo a giugno e luglio, ad agosto è diventato irriconoscibile.


----------



## Roccoro (31 Agosto 2017)

Questa buffonata non l'hanno fatta nemmeno i Parigini che si sono comprati Neymar e Mbappe, che scandalo! Spero solo che Montella riuscirà a far portar la squadra al quarto posto e a non uscire ai gironi di EL, se no altro che live celebrativa.....


----------



## Zenos (31 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> questa porcata come va catalogata??...si può dire presa in giro??



Ti meriti Galliani e Sosa (cit.)


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Questa buffonata non l'hanno fatta nemmeno i Parigini che si sono comprati Neymar e Mbappe, che scandalo! Spero solo che Montella riuscirà a far portar la squadra al quarto posto e a non uscire ai gironi di EL, se no altro che live celebrativa.....



Stavo pensando la stessa cosa. Ci stiamo proclamando campioni ad Agosto per degli acquisti ottimi (sempre confermando l'eccellente lavoro di giugno/luglio), allora le squadre che fanno davvero mercati stellari che dovrebbero fare?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (31 Agosto 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma chi è che ha ideato questa presa in giro ai tifosi? perchè questo è...chiamiamo le cose con il loro nome...
> 
> è stato Guadagnini? è stato Campopiano? è stato Fassone?
> 
> il mercato è stato notevole questa buffonata non serviva....




Poi un caffonata del genere e anche un assist perfetto per chi ci percula: Sky e il resto del tifo italiano.
C#e da dire che vanno bene a percularci se facciamo una roba del genere senza aver vinto niente.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Agosto 2017)

Non so che pensare.
Fassone e mirabelli si sono dimostrati molto attenti alle esigenze e alle abitudini dei tifosi, come hanno saputo creare una sinergia mai vista.
Mi rifiuto di credere che ci stiano prendendo in giro e illudendo.
La gratitudine ovviamente è grande, incondizionata e non sarà certo questo agosto a farla vacillare ma il tifoso vive di sogni e di passione.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (31 Agosto 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> vattelo a leggere.



Ma, guarda, faccio anche volentieri a meno


----------



## Aron (31 Agosto 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma chi è che ha ideato questa presa in giro ai tifosi? perchè questo è...chiamiamo le cose con il loro nome...
> 
> è stato Guadagnini? è stato Campopiano? è stato Fassone?
> 
> il mercato è stato notevole questa buffonata non serviva....




Penso che Fassone abbia ceduto al sarcasmo e alle critiche di queste settimane (la d'Amico, l'informazione parziale di Sky, il comunicato della Fiorentina), sentendo la necessità di autocelebrarsi e anche di puntualizzare alcune cose. 

Sta facendo però il loro gioco, anzichè dimostrare superiorità. 


A proposito di comunicati: la Fiorentina che ha fatto una dichiarazione scritta violentissima contro Mirabelli, come mai non scrive nulla sulle parole ben peggiori di Chiellini sul club viola?


----------



## Zenos (31 Agosto 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Penso che Fassone abbia ceduto al sarcasmo e alle critiche di queste settimane (la d'Amico, l'informazione parziale di Sky, il comunicato della Fiorentina), sentendo la necessità di autocelebrarsi e anche di puntualizzare alcune cose.
> 
> Sta facendo però il loro gioco, anzichè dimostrare superiorità.
> 
> ...



Guai a toccare la rube ed I propri tesserati.


----------



## Roccoro (31 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Stavo pensando la stessa cosa. Ci stiamo proclamando campioni ad Agosto per degli acquisti ottimi (sempre confermando l'eccellente lavoro di giugno/luglio), allora le squadre che fanno davvero mercati stellari che dovrebbero fare?



Fortuna che non sono l'unico a pensarla cosi, io spero per il meglio ovviamente, il mese scorso ero stra felice con i nomi che erano usciti, dato che Fassone disse o un big o 2-3 funzionali, invece è arrivato solo 1 che è solo funzionale.
Ma allora il colloquio di ieri con Riso, Montella che dice che ci sono pochi attaccanti(ora anche 1 di meno dato che Niang è andato), che motivi avevano?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Boh, questo agosto hanno fatto letteralmente in pieno stile Galliani.
> 
> - Perculate pazzesche come oggi, una cosa mai vista. Cioe...tre dirette per parlare del nulla, per auto-celebrarsi
> - Sbandierare nomi di calciatori top per poi ripiegare
> ...



Sono veramente amareggiato, mai mi sarei aspettato una conclusione del genere dopo luglio.

Ma è lo spettacolino scemo che mi dà fastidio, più del resto. Ho sempre lodato e decantato la comunicazione e il modo di porsi di questa società, ora mi sento tradito.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Agosto 2017)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> Ma, guarda, faccio anche volentieri a meno




Io ribadisco che è una persona che fa un lavoro, lo fa al meglio, che consiste anche nell'incassare una marea di insulti senza replicare, se a qualcuno estremamente maleducato replica: "ti ho già risposto la situazione è questa, stop". Per me non è da condannare.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Agosto 2017)

Fassone ormai dopo essere diventato famosissimo per il suo "passiamo alle cose formali" oramai è inebriato dal potere: si vede già piano di fica, caviale e champagne! 

Scherzo....lo amo alla follia <3


----------



## NaTzGuL (31 Agosto 2017)

ma la diretta?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Agosto 2017)

NaTzGuL ha scritto:


> ma sta diretta?



alle 23


----------



## NaTzGuL (31 Agosto 2017)

ma non erano 3?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Agosto 2017)

NaTzGuL ha scritto:


> ma non erano 3?



ma quelli prima son solo dei collegamenti su milan tv da casa milan da come ho capito...la live a reti unificate è alle 23


----------



## Zenos (31 Agosto 2017)

NaTzGuL ha scritto:


> ma non erano 3?


Il primo live è stato fatto,intervista a Franco Baresi che ha elogiato il mercato del Milan e Suma che ha parlato di quanto importante fosse la programmazione (Suma avete letto bene).


----------



## zlatan (31 Agosto 2017)

Non mi piace neanche a me questo show che per fortuna non sto vedendo ma immagino, e lo dico da grande difensore della nuova proprietà. A partire da ieri con quell'annuncio su FB, hanno sbagliato tutto. Spero serva a crescere, adesso pensiamo al campo e lì siamo forti ce la giochiamo per il quarto posto...


----------



## krull (31 Agosto 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Penso che Fassone abbia ceduto al sarcasmo e alle critiche di queste settimane (la d'Amico, l'informazione parziale di Sky, il comunicato della Fiorentina), sentendo la necessità di autocelebrarsi e anche di puntualizzare alcune cose.
> 
> Sta facendo però il loro gioco, anzichè dimostrare superiorità.
> 
> ...



Quindi questa autocelebrazione l'ha voluta Fassone. E certamente Guadagnini che ha uno stile completamente diverso rispetto a questa iniziativa non ha fatto niente? Non si é opposto sapendo perfettamente cosa avrebbe comportato soprattutto sui social? Posso dirti che non ci credo nemmeno un pó?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Agosto 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Non mi piace neanche a me questo show che per fortuna non sto vedendo ma immagino, e lo dico da grande difensore della nuova proprietà. A partire da ieri con quell'annuncio su FB, hanno sbagliato tutto. Spero serva a crescere, adesso pensiamo al campo e lì siamo forti ce la giochiamo per il quarto posto...



D'altronde sono umani, ed in quanto tali fallaci. Certo, è stato un errore che nemmeno un ebete commetterebbe ma tant'è...amen


----------



## 7vinte (31 Agosto 2017)

Comunque a Milan TV hanno detto salvo sorprese il mercato è chiuso


----------



## NaTzGuL (31 Agosto 2017)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Il primo live è stato fatto,intervista a Franco Baresi che ha elogiato il mercato del Milan e Suma che ha parlato di quanto importante fosse la programmazione (Suma avete letto bene).



no ti prego non dirmi cosi....azzzzzzz


----------



## Osv (31 Agosto 2017)

Solo io penso che la dichiarazione di fine mercato su milan tv sia un trucchetto comunicativo per rendere l'annuncio di stasera ancora più sensazionale? La vedete così impossibile come cosa?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Agosto 2017)

Osv ha scritto:


> Solo io penso che la dichiarazione di fine mercato su milan tv sia un trucchetto comunicativo per rendere l'annuncio di stasera ancora più sensazionale? La vedete così impossibile come cosa?



Sarebbe una cosa che mi prosciugherebbe qualsiasi goccia di liquido corporeo! ahaha


----------



## NaTzGuL (31 Agosto 2017)

Osv ha scritto:


> Solo io penso che la dichiarazione di fine mercato su milan tv sia un trucchetto comunicativo per rendere l'annuncio di stasera ancora più sensazionale? La vedete così impossibile come cosa?



sperem.....


----------



## 7vinte (31 Agosto 2017)

Osv ha scritto:


> Solo io penso che la dichiarazione di fine mercato su milan tv sia un trucchetto comunicativo per rendere l'annuncio di stasera ancora più sensazionale? La vedete così impossibile come cosa?



Hanno detto salvo sorprese


----------



## Roccoro (31 Agosto 2017)

Osv ha scritto:


> Solo io penso che la dichiarazione di fine mercato su milan tv sia un trucchetto comunicativo per rendere l'annuncio di stasera ancora più sensazionale? La vedete così impossibile come cosa?



non credo che sia un trucchetto, cioè se stanno tirando la corda per un jankto non sono molto intelligenti....


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (31 Agosto 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> E allora vai pure avanti a criticarlo aspramente senza sapere cosa stai realmente commentando.
> Io ribadisco che è una persona che fa un lavoro, lo fa al meglio, che consiste anche nell'incassare una marea di insulti senza replicare, se a qualcuno estremamente maleducato replica: "ti ho già risposto la situazione è questa, stop". Per me non è da condannare.
> 
> Scusa, ma anche nel mio lavoro tante volte devo assistere a critiche aspre di persone che non sanno la fatica e il lavoro fatto per raggiungere certi risultati e compromessi e non capiscono le cose eppure spargono liquidi corporei ad ampie mani ovunque.
> ...



Ascolta, so benissimo cosa vado commentando. Non spiegarmi come è la vita, perché lavoro io anche, probabilmente da più tempo di te. Non ho stima di Campopiano dai tempi del closing, e mi sembra che stia sbagliando abbastanza da quando è approdato al Milan, e questo a me dà fastidio. Ma concedo che può essere che si stia prendendo colpe non sue. Poi se litiga sul suo account personale, quelli sono affari suoi, apposta chiedevo. Ma non intendo spendere il mio tempo appresso a lui


----------



## mandraghe (31 Agosto 2017)

Ma se una cosa così patetica l'avesse fatta Galliani? 

Perché, spiace dirlo, il livello di bruttura è quello.

Speriamo che sia solo un incidente di percorso dovuto ad inesperienza perché anche solo creare un hype per l'ultima giornata di mercato e poi concepire un'autocelebrazione patetica sembra quasi una presa per il culo, tanto più che, nonostante la buona campagna acquisti, il rischio di non raggiungere gli obiettivi c'è ancora.

L'unico modo col quale possono in parte riscattarsi è quello di spiegare perché ad agosto il mercato si è bloccato e perché non si è completata la rosa con quei 2 acquisti che appaiono indispensabili.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Agosto 2017)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> Ascolta, so benissimo cosa vado commentando. Non spiegarmi come è la vita, perché lavoro io anche, probabilmente da più tempo di te. Non ho stima di Campopiano dai tempi del closing, e mi sembra che stia sbagliando abbastanza da quando è approdato al Milan, e questo a me da fastidio. Ma concedo che può essere che si stia prendendo colpe non sue. Poi se litiga sul suo account personale, quelli sono affari suoi, apposta chiedevo. Ma non intendo spendere il mio tempo appresso a lui



Comunque non credo che Campopiano abbia diritto di entrare nei profili social del milan per pubblicare roba, rispondere e cose così...credo si limiti a rapportarsi col tifo dal suo profilo. Solo che ora lo fa con una rosta di "titolo"


----------



## Aron (31 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Quindi questa autocelebrazione l'ha voluta Fassone. E certamente Guadagnini che ha uno stile completamente diverso rispetto a questa iniziativa non ha fatto niente? Non si é opposto sapendo perfettamente cosa avrebbe comportato soprattutto sui social? Posso dirti che non ci credo nemmeno un pó?



Comanda Fassone, non Guadagnini.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Agosto 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *Ma se una cosa così patetica l'avesse fatta Galliani?*
> 
> Perché, spiace dirlo, il livello di bruttura è quello.
> 
> ...



Che palle mio dio sempre con questo Galliani e con sta frase...l'avesse fatto galliani sarebbe stato colpito da una bella shitstorm esattamente come state facendo con Fassone, ovvio. Solo che Galliani con i suoi 3 parametri 0 a mercato sarebbe stato ancor più ridicolo.


----------



## Aron (31 Agosto 2017)

Osv ha scritto:


> Solo io penso che la dichiarazione di fine mercato su milan tv sia un trucchetto comunicativo per rendere l'annuncio di stasera ancora più sensazionale? La vedete così impossibile come cosa?



Il mercato è aperto, ma è come se ai tempi fosse stato fatto un "Tevez show" che sarebbe finito con Galliani che stracciava il contratto già firmato di Tevez. 

Non ti metti a fare queste cose senza avere accordi ufficiali.


----------



## mil77 (31 Agosto 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Qualche giorno fa ho spiegato nella sezione bar cos'è successo
> 
> Vediamo se lo dicono anche Fassone e Mirabelli stasera.



puoi fare un breve riassunto x chi se la è persa?


----------



## krull (31 Agosto 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Comanda Fassone, non Guadagnini.


Se Guadagnini é stato ignorato dovrebbe dare immediatamente le dimissioni. Se Guadagnini ha avallato questa iniziativa deve dare immediatamente le dimissioni. Questa cosa costerà abbonati. Credimi. Non é un errore banale. E ce ne sono stati altri di errori comunicativi in quest'ultimo mese e mezzo. Ho dato un occhiata ai profili Milan, Campopiano e Guadagnini. L'utenza media é inferocita. Bisogna che mettano a posto parecchie cose lí.


----------



## Aron (31 Agosto 2017)

mil77 ha scritto:


> puoi fare un breve riassunto x chi se la è persa?



Verrei bannato. Ti mando un PM a spiegare il mio pensiero


----------



## Aron (31 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Se Guadagnini é stato ignorato dovrebbe dare immediatamente le dimissioni. Se Guadagnini ha avallato questa iniziativa deve dare immediatamente le dimissioni. Questa cosa costerà abbonati. Credimi. Non é un errore banale. E ce ne sono stati altri di errori comunicativi in quest'ultimo mese e mezzo. Ho dato un occhiata ai profili Milan, Campopiano e Guadagnini. L'utenza media é inferocita. Bisogna che mettano a posto parecchie cose lí.



L'unico modo che hanno di riparare è annunciare stasera un colpo abbastanza importante


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Agosto 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> L'unico modo che hanno di riparare è annunciare stasera un colpo abbastanza importante



pensi abbiano lavorato a qualcosa di cosi incredibile a livello mediatico?
Di certo hanno alimentato aspettative e illusioni.
Il tifoso sogna.... sarebbe un non-tifoso se non lo facesse.


----------



## mandraghe (31 Agosto 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Che palle mio dio sempre con questo Galliani e con sta frase...l'avesse fatto galliani sarebbe stato colpito da una bella shitstorm esattamente come state facendo con Fassone, ovvio. Solo che Galliani con i suoi 3 parametri 0 a mercato sarebbe stato ancor più ridicolo.



Leggi bene perché con Galliani non avrei detto che la campagna acquisti è stata buona. 

Il fatto che abbiano fatto tante buone cose non toglie che, su questo fatto particolare, non si debbano muovere critiche.

E lo dico da persona che è comunque molto soddisfatta della nuova gestione. 

Nel concepire questa diretta però l'hanno fatta fuori dal vaso, capita...e speriamo che un'altra volta stiano più attenti nelle loro scelte.


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> e quindi??...non capisco onestemente dove vuoi arrivare...avrà il diritto un tifoso di non voler vedere prestazioni immonde come quella di domenica o no??...o xkè hanno speso 200 devono andare ad abbonarsi domani??...se spendi 200 milioni e giochi con Borini potranno girare le balle o no??...ma pure Montella dice che siamo corti non è che devi spiegarlo a me...



Il Milan si tifa per la *MAGLIA*,per i *COLORI*, per la *STORIA*, non per i giocatori.
Questa società si meritava almeno 50000 abbonati solo per il fatto che ci sta facendo sognare ed invece c'è gente che non si abbona ed addiruìittura si permette di criticare i prezzi o che non è arrivato un top.


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Agosto 2017)

Osv ha scritto:


> Solo io penso che la dichiarazione di fine mercato su milan tv sia un trucchetto comunicativo per rendere l'annuncio di stasera ancora più sensazionale? La vedete così impossibile come cosa?


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Dai ragazzi. È assolutamente impossibile a 5 ore dalla fine del mercato, fare un acquisto di livello, senza che nessuno abbia saputo nulla. Mettiamoci il cuore in pace.


----------



## Victorss (31 Agosto 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Leggi bene perché con Galliani non avrei detto che la campagna acquisti è stata buona.
> 
> Il fatto che abbiano fatto tante buone cose non toglie che, su questo fatto particolare, non si debbano muovere critiche.
> 
> ...


Devo essere onesto, ho difeso la società su tutto e giustamente, ma questa cosa della Live è stata gestita malissimo. 
Ormai non arriverà nessuno, il nome avrebbe già cominciato a girare altrimenti..sono le 18.


----------



## Milanchina (31 Agosto 2017)

Beh mahrez è ancora li che gira e nessuno sa chi lo ha preso da stamattina!


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Verrei bannato. Ti mando un PM a spiegare il mio pensiero



Potresti mandarlo anche a me? Grazie


----------



## Aron (31 Agosto 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> pensi abbiano lavorato a qualcosa di cosi incredibile a livello mediatico?
> Di certo hanno alimentato aspettative e illusioni.
> Il tifoso sogna.... sarebbe un non-tifoso se non lo facesse.



Mirabelli aveva fatto intendere che sarebbe arrivato Aubameyang, ma questo con l'extrabudget. 
Senza l'extrabudget, coi soldi a disposizione possono comunque fare qualcosa di interessante.

Hanno annunciato la torta e la diretta live della disclosure della torta senza avere la certezza di avere un dolce tra le mani, però qualcosa la devono fare se vogliono mettere una pezza a questo disastro comunicativo.


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

Comunque io non ho seguito sto ridicolo live ma, come da pronostico, è stata una pagliacciata.
Mi dispiace per chi si aspettava un ultimo colpo, spero iniziate anche voi a rendervi conto che il mercato è chiuso.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Comunque io non ho seguito sto ridicolo live ma, come da pronostico, è stata una pagliacciata.
> Mi dispiace per chi si aspettava un ultimo colpo, spero iniziate anche voi a rendervi conto che il mercato è chiuso.



Ma ancora la vera pagliacciata deve arrivare.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Agosto 2017)

Milanchina ha scritto:


> Beh mahrez è ancora li che gira e nessuno sa chi lo ha preso da stamattina!



Magari è il nome mai uscito...
Già acquistato ma annunciato all ultimo. 

Dreams mode off.


----------



## mandraghe (31 Agosto 2017)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Devo essere onesto, ho difeso la società su tutto e giustamente, ma questa cosa della Live è stata gestita malissimo.
> Ormai non arriverà nessuno, il nome avrebbe già cominciato a girare altrimenti..sono le 18.



Infatti, almeno da parte mia, la critica è rivolta sulla mala gestio di questo ormai famigerato live, senza che questo giudizio negativo si estenda anche alla buona gestione precedente.

Anche io spero che qualcuno alla fine possa arrivare però a quest'ora le speranze sono davvero minime.


----------



## fra29 (31 Agosto 2017)

A. Auba, Belo o Costa
B. Kalinic non esclude il big
C. Punta o 3 colpi
D. Kalinic + Non esce nessuno se non entra nessuna
E. Esce Niang e nulla..

Si può sapere che è successo?
Ormai è innegabile che qualcosa sia andato "storto".


----------



## Victorss (31 Agosto 2017)

Milanchina ha scritto:


> Beh mahrez è ancora li che gira e nessuno sa chi lo ha preso da stamattina!


Anche questo è vero, strano non si sappia ancora nulla..


----------



## Milanchina (31 Agosto 2017)

E ne aggiungo un'altra...mbappe doveva essere ufficiale da lunedi e nessuno piu ne parla


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Agosto 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> A. Auba, Belo o Costa
> B. Kalinic non esclude il big
> C. Punta o 3 colpi
> D. Kalinic + Non esce nessuno se non entra nessuna
> ...



nulla, sono finiti i money.


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Agosto 2017)

Milanchina ha scritto:


> Beh mahrez è ancora li che gira e nessuno sa chi lo ha preso da stamattina!



Cavoli suoi, non ci serve minimamente.


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ma ancora la vera pagliacciata deve arrivare.



Attendo con ansia il 10 settembre (anche se non potrò vedere la partita) ma almeno torniamo al calcio giocato (sperando di dimenticare in fretta questo capitolo vergognoso)


----------



## ARKANA (31 Agosto 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> nulla, sono finiti i money.



Esattamente quando sono finiti? Perché dei top se ne parlava già a metà luglio, se fossero finiti avrebbero quantomeno dovuto dire di non aspettarsi più niente, e invece sono andati avanti hypando i tifosi


----------



## Ragnet_7 (31 Agosto 2017)

Non ho capito scusate ,studiavo e non ero disponibile. Che cosa sarebbe successo esattamente alle 17?


----------



## Milanchina (31 Agosto 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Cavoli suoi, non ci serve minimamente.



Era per dire che un'operazione anche importante puo restare nascosta ai giornalisti


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Agosto 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non ho capito scusate ,studiavo e non ero disponibile. Che cosa sarebbe successo esattamente alle 17?



hanno semplicemnte parlato baresi e Suma in diretta


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Agosto 2017)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Esattamente quando sono finiti? Perché dei top se ne parlava già a metà luglio, se fossero finiti avrebbero quantomeno dovuto dire di non aspettarsi più niente, e invece sono andati avanti hypando i tifosi



Probabilmente era legata al famoso sponsor importante che non è stato annunciato. Abbiamo fatto mercato tramite il bond emesso da Elliott e collocato sulla borsa di Vienna. Prima lo capite meglio è.


----------



## ARKANA (31 Agosto 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Probabilmente era legata al famoso sponsor importante che non è stato annunciato. Abbiamo fatto mercato tramite il bond emesso da Elliott e collocato sulla borsa di Vienna. Prima lo capite meglio è.



E allora questo è stato un altro errore di comunicazione, non fai certi nomi se non sei neanche sicuro di avere i soldi per prenderli, prima arriva lo sponsor e poi fai i nomi non il contrario,poi potevano benissimo non arrivare ci mancherebbe, ma tu prima di fare certi nomi avresti dovuto avere qualcosa di concreto in mano (in questo caso la certezza dello sponsor)


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Agosto 2017)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> E allora questo è stato un altro errore di comunicazione, non fai certi nomi se non sei neanche sicuro di avere i soldi per prenderli, prima arriva lo sponsor e poi fai i nomi non il contrario,poi potevano benissimo non arrivare ci mancherebbe, ma tu prima di fare certi nomi avresti dovuto avere qualcosa di concreto in mano (in questo caso la certezza dello sponsor)



Fassone purtroppo si lascia facilmente prendere dagli entusiasmi. Lo ha dimostrato più volte anche in passato. Morata sembrava fatta ed invece va al Chelsea. Loro erano convintissimi di prenderlo. Fa capire che arriverà un top davanti ed invece per questioni economiche non arriva. Amen, per fortuna la squadra è stata rinforzata, ma devono migliorare ancora in diversi aspetti in società. Diamogli il tempo.


----------



## The Ripper (31 Agosto 2017)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Esattamente quando sono finiti? Perché dei top se ne parlava già a metà luglio, se fossero finiti avrebbero quantomeno dovuto dire di non aspettarsi più niente, e invece sono andati avanti hypando i tifosi



Vogliamo ricordare alla piazza che stavamo trattando sanches? 
E quindi che valutazione davamo al giocatore? 2000 lire e un chupa chups?


----------



## luigi61 (31 Agosto 2017)

Osv ha scritto:


> Solo io penso che la dichiarazione di fine mercato su milan tv sia un trucchetto comunicativo per rendere l'annuncio di stasera ancora più sensazionale? La vedete così impossibile come cosa?





Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Sarebbe una cosa che mi prosciugherebbe qualsiasi goccia di liquido corporeo! ahaha





7vinte ha scritto:


> Hanno detto salvo sorprese





Aron ha scritto:


> L'unico modo che hanno di riparare è annunciare stasera un colpo abbastanza importante



La speranza come ben sappiamo è l'ultima a morire e quindi fino alla fine sperare non costa niente...certo sarebbe un finale degno di Agatha Christie! !! molti di noi arrabbiatissimi altri ancora un po speranzosi sarebbe veramente un colpo di scena..certo per fare scalpore non dovrebbe essere un Jankto qualsiasi ma a meno che non sia già tutto fatto la vedo difficile; concludo,volendo vedere il bicchiere mezzo pieno, dicendo che anche rimanendo cosi abbiamo una squadra che lotta per entrare in c. l che può andare avanti in e. l poi comunque male male tra 4 mesi c'è la sessionw invernale per intervenire, dai bisogna essere ottimisti e dare fiducia alla società


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Vogliamo ricordare alla piazza che stavamo trattando sanches?
> E quindi che valutazione davamo al giocatore? 2000 lire e un chupa chups?



O sanches o nessuno. -cit con adattamento-


----------



## The Ripper (31 Agosto 2017)

Arriva l'ultimo colpo, arriva. ..


----------



## Coccosheva81 (31 Agosto 2017)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Esattamente quando sono finiti? Perché dei top se ne parlava già a metà luglio, se fossero finiti avrebbero quantomeno dovuto dire di non aspettarsi più niente, e invece sono andati avanti hypando i tifosi



Sono "finiti" il 19 di luglio


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Arriva l'ultimo colpo, arriva. .. ��





apacf = aube passa alle cose formali

apacf = adesso prendiamo anche cesc fabregas

la sigla dice tutto, ecco i tanto richiesti esterno e centrocampista


----------



## Milanchina (31 Agosto 2017)

In ogni caso non c'è stata ancora nessuna conferma ufficiale su cosa voglia dire sto #apacf


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Agosto 2017)

A che ora è sto live?


----------



## cris (31 Agosto 2017)

Qualche bravo cristiano che ha visto il live delle 17 e mi dice in che cosa è consistito? Grazie


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

Fra un ora pagliacciata parte 2
Ancora poche ore e supereremo sto capitolo ridicolo


----------



## mil77 (31 Agosto 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A che ora è sto live?



23


----------



## claudiop77 (31 Agosto 2017)

Mi accontenterei se stasera presentassero il nuovo procuratore di Donnarumma e Bonaventura con Raiola cacciato.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Fra un ora pagliacciata parte 2
> Ancora poche ore e supereremo sto capitolo ridicolo



Più ci penso più mi infastidisce. #APACF Show.. ma che siamo dei bambini?


----------



## The Ripper (31 Agosto 2017)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Sono "finiti" il 19 di luglio



Nella tua firma devi inserire krasic e ganso.


----------



## Roccoro (31 Agosto 2017)

Milanchina ha scritto:


> In ogni caso non c'è stata ancora nessuna conferma ufficiale su cosa voglia dire sto #apacf



Mi pare di no, ma non credo che importi molto ora come ora, sarà la sigla di "Adesso Passiamo Alle Cose Formali" al 99,9999....9%


----------



## krull (31 Agosto 2017)

cris ha scritto:


> Qualche bravo cristiano che ha visto il live delle 17 e mi dice in che cosa è consistito? Grazie



Nulla. Nulla cosmico. Intervista a Baresi su Bonucci e a Vitiello da Casa Milan sugli acquisti fatti e sulle cessioni. Ribadito da loro che il Milan gli ha fatto sapere che il mercato é chiuso.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Agosto 2017)

mil77 ha scritto:


> 23



Mizzica. Altre 4 ore di attesa.... Speravo che potesse già da ora sciogliersi il nodo. Io ci spero in un colpo a sorpresa


----------



## Coccosheva81 (31 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Nella tua firma devi inserire krasic e ganso.



Eh ai tempi non ero iscritto


----------



## NaTzGuL (31 Agosto 2017)

Ma i contratti in lega fino a che ora si possono depositare?


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

NaTzGuL ha scritto:


> Ma i contratti in lega fino a che ora si possono depositare?



23, poi chiudono la porta (letteralmente)


----------



## DrHouse (31 Agosto 2017)

Quindi su MilanTV stanno facendo per davvero l'#APACF Show?

Francamente, una cafonata degna di Galliani...


----------



## NaTzGuL (31 Agosto 2017)

hahahaha allora se il live inizia alle 23 .......


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

NaTzGuL ha scritto:


> hahahaha allora se il live inizia alle 23 .......



Infatti non capisco chi crede ancora nel colpo, questa è l'ufficialità che il mercato è chiuso


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Quindi su MilanTV stanno facendo per davvero l'#APACF Show?
> 
> Francamente, una cafonata degna di Galliani...



No, sul Milan TV adesso stanno facendo "Aspettando l'#APACF Show" ......


----------



## Garrincha (31 Agosto 2017)

Annunceranno Di Maria in prestito secco con lo stipendio pagato dal Psg


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> No, sul Milan TV adesso stanno facendo "Aspettando l'#APACF Show" ......



Ma stai scherzando? Dio mio...


----------



## DrHouse (31 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> No, sul Milan TV adesso stanno facendo "Aspettando l'#APACF Show" ......



Ah, e aspettiamo. Alle 23 sarà?
Spero sia qualcosa di diverso da cosa si sta prospettando


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Arriva l'ultimo colpo, arriva. ..



Lo sai che non puoi fare così


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Ma stai scherzando? Dio mio...





DrHouse ha scritto:


> Ah, e aspettiamo. Alle 23 sarà?
> Spero sia qualcosa di diverso da cosa si sta prospettando



Si.. Stile Barbara D'Urso.. Personalmente poi, gli show vorrei vederli a San Siro, in campo. Non queste robe.


----------



## Raryof (31 Agosto 2017)

NaTzGuL ha scritto:


> hahahaha allora se il live inizia alle 23 .......



Acquistano prima e poi alle 23 una bella differita.... ah ah ah come no.


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Arriva l'ultimo colpo, arriva. ..



si...l'uscita di Paletta.


----------



## DrHouse (31 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Si.. Stile Barbara D'Urso.. Personalmente poi, gli show vorrei vederli a San Siro, in campo. Non queste robe.



In effetti.
Sembrerebbe la trasmissione degli 80 anni del Nano.
Solo che almeno ricordavano un po' di trofei vinti.

Ora cosa stanno celebrando di preciso? Il 6-0 allo Skhendija o l'impresa di Crotone?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Agosto 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> 23, poi chiudono la porta (letteralmente)



22.59 fassone schiaffa il nuovo contratto nella buca delle lettere mentre Mirabelli cerca di tergiversare con l.uscere del palazzo del calcio mercato.

Ore 23.01 parte il LIVE con il nuovo acquisto....
.... E via alle danze


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> In effetti.
> *Sembrerebbe la trasmissione degli 80 anni del Nano.
> Solo che almeno ricordavano un po' di trofei vinti.*
> 
> Ora cosa stanno celebrando di preciso? Il 6-0 allo Skhendija o l'impresa di Crotone?



Esatto. Quantomeno quando Galliani se ne usciva con le sue cafonate tipo "Club più titolato al mondo" un minimo di ragione l'aveva, con trofei vinti. Qua si stanno facendo i complimenti tra di loro, che se quest'anno arriviamo quinti possiamo andare a nasconderci per anni.


----------



## Mc-Milan (31 Agosto 2017)

Hanno fatto davvero l'autocelebrazione???????!!!
No dai...caspita erano stati perfetti!!!!
Perché????!!!!!


----------



## Milanchina (31 Agosto 2017)

Mahrez chelsea a circa 45 mln


----------



## ilCapitan6 (31 Agosto 2017)

Bloccheranno la
Circolazione davanti all'hotel 
Atterrerà l'elicottero 
Gli SWAT garantiranno l'ordine pubblico
Folle di tifosi si strapperanno i capelli urlando
Dietro Mirabelli e Fassone con il contratto in mano
Alle 22.55 
Scenderà... sto..ichkov

Nessuno


----------



## Roccoro (31 Agosto 2017)

Ho letto di uno scambio paletta-brozovic, ora non so se è vero oppure no


----------



## Mc-Milan (31 Agosto 2017)

Riso è entrato a casa Milan


----------



## Mc-Milan (31 Agosto 2017)

Mc-Milan ha scritto:


> Riso è entrato a casa Milan



Sembra che puntiamo ai 2 baby del genoa...


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Mc-Milan ha scritto:


> Riso è entrato a casa Milan



Per Pellegri e Salcedo. Bah..


----------



## Mc-Milan (31 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Per Pellegri e Salcedo. Bah..


Che poi non volevano 40 mln per i due???


----------



## krull (31 Agosto 2017)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Ho letto di uno scambio paletta-brozovic, ora non so se è vero oppure no



Mi tengo Paletta piuttosto che mettere in squadra un altro demente senza ruolo


----------



## krull (31 Agosto 2017)

Mc-Milan ha scritto:


> Che poi non volevano 40 mln per i due???



No. Quelle cifre le raggiungi con i bonus e in teoria avremmo Bertolacci da giocarci con loro e magari Paletta.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

MilanTV: "Torniamo in onda alle 20 con il nostro secondo appuntamento LIVE aspettando le ultime tre ore di mercato! Tutto il resto è #APACF!"


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> MilanTV: "Torniamo in onda alle 20 con il nostro secondo appuntamento LIVE aspettando le ultime tre ore di mercato! Tutto il resto è #APACF!"



Ma basta per favore, smettamola di autoumiliarci


----------



## krull (31 Agosto 2017)

Che boiata sto secondo cluster. Hanno incensato le cessioni stavolta con condimento di elucubrazioni su moduli tattici. É un vero trip.


----------



## Igniorante (31 Agosto 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il suo ruolo sarebbe quello di consolidare i rapporti tra tifosi e società via social? Sta facendo bene il suo lavoro
> 
> Credo proprio che sarà silurato entro breve se continua così.



Speriamo, godo immensamente ogni volta che gente inutile (in questo caso pure boriosa e piena di sè) finisce col qulo per terra.


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> MilanTV: "Torniamo in onda alle 20 con il nostro secondo appuntamento LIVE aspettando le ultime tre ore di mercato! Tutto il resto è #APACF!"



Questi o sono matti o sono scemi


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Agosto 2017)

.


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> MilanTV: "Torniamo in onda alle 20 con il nostro secondo appuntamento LIVE aspettando le ultime tre ore di mercato! Tutto il resto è #APACF!"



Ma sono stupidi? Perché scrivere queste cose se non arriva nessuno?


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma sono stupidi? Perché scrivere queste cose se non arriva nessuno?



Boh.. Cercano di mantenere la linea, nonostante la cavolata


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Hanno detto che la sigla sta per Adesso Passiamo Alle Cose Formali....


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Hanno detto che la sigla sta per Adesso Passiamo Alle Cose Formali....



Era ovvio, essendo un video in cui Fax e Max raccontano di questa estate.


----------



## Ambrole (31 Agosto 2017)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Ho letto di uno scambio paletta-brozovic, ora non so se è vero oppure no



Magarii
Almeno brozovic puoi utilizzarlo per darle il cambio a qualcuno a centrocampo


----------

